# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ > Արձակ. Ստեղծագործական մրցույթ. Գերբնական երևույթներ

## Chuk

Մեկնարկում է գրական նոր մրցույթ, գերբնական երևույթների մասին:

Այն ամենը, ինչը կարող է ծնվել մեր երևակայության մեջ, իսկ հետո հանկարծ պարզվի, որ իրական կյանքում է: Հոգիներ ու ուրվականներ, հանդերձյալ կյանք, անեծքներ, տելեպատիա, գերբնական ուժեր, որոնք փոխում են... Մրցույթում գերբնական երևույթների սահմանափակում չկա, սակայն փորձենք չխախտել սահմանն ու չմտնել ֆանտաստիկայի դաշտ:

*Կանոններ*
Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է լինի արձակ, հայերեն ու մեքենագրված լինի հայատառ:Ստեղծագործությունը պետք է նամակագրական համակարգով (PM) ուղարկեք ինձ, վերնագրում գրելով «Մասնակցություն գրական մրցույթին»: Եթե ստեղծագործությունը երկար է ու դժվար է PM-ով ուղարկելը, ապա նույն PM-ով ինձնից կարող եք ճշտել իմ email հասցեն ու ուղարկել այդ հասցեով, այդ թվում՝ օրինակ *.doc ֆորմատով:Ստեղծագործությունը կարող եք ուղարկել մինչև հաջորդ շաբաթ օրվա (18.02.2012) ավարտը՝ 24:00-ն:Հաջորդ կիրակի օրը՝ փետրվարի 19-ին ստացված ստեղծագործությունները՝ առանց հեղինակների անունները նշելու կտեղադրվեն թեմայում քննարկման ու քվեարկության համար:*Ստեղծագործությունն ինձ ուղարկելուց հետո չեք կարող ինձ խնդրել այն չտեղադրել կամ Ձեր անունը չհրապարակել, որովհետև այն ստանալու պահից համարելու եմ, որ ստեղծագործությունը ու ստեղծագործողը մասնակցելու են մրցույթին:* Յուրաքանչյուր ակումբցի կարող է ուղարկել մեկից ավելի տարբերակ:Քննարկման ու քվեարկության ժամկետներն ու պայմանները կհայտարարվեն ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրելիս, դրանք կախված կլինեն ուղարկված ստեղծագործությունների քանակից, ինչպես նաև հաշվի կառնվի անցյալի փորձը: 


Մրցույթի գաղափարն առաջարկել է ivy-ն:

----------

aragats (12.02.2012), Arpine (11.02.2012), E-la Via (11.02.2012), Firegirl777 (13.02.2012), Freeman (11.02.2012), impression (11.02.2012), ivy (11.02.2012), Jerry (11.02.2012), Kanamar (11.02.2012), keyboard (13.02.2012), laro (11.02.2012), Lusinamara (11.02.2012), Mark Pauler (11.02.2012), Moonwalker (11.02.2012), My World My Space (11.02.2012), Nare-M (11.02.2012), Skeptic (11.02.2012), Smokie (11.02.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (11.02.2012), Yellow Raven (11.02.2012), Արէա (11.02.2012), Գալաթեա (11.02.2012), Գեա (11.02.2012), Դավիթ (22.02.2012), Ժունդիայի (11.02.2012), Մինա (11.02.2012), ՆանՍ (11.02.2012), Նարե91 (25.02.2012), Շինարար (11.02.2012), Ուլուանա (11.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (11.02.2012), Վահե-91 (11.02.2012), Ֆոտոն (11.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Քվեարկության պայմանները*
Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են առանց հեղինակների նշման, «Տարբերակ N. Ստեղծագործության վերնագիր» վերնագրով, որոնք էլ լինելու են քվեարկության ընտրության կետերը,Քվեարկությունը տևելու է 4 օր,Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները կարող են քվեարկել նաև սեփական տարբերակի օգտին՝ գուշակության փուլում իրենց վրայից կասկածը հանելու տակտիկական նկատառումով, սակայն արդյունքների վերջնական ամփոփման ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվելու,Քվեարկության 4 օրերի ընթացքում կարելի է թե՛ քննարկել ստեղծագործությունները, թե՛ փորձել գուշակել հեղինակներին,Ստեղծագործության հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն,Քվեարկությունը բազմակի է, կարելի է քվեարկել մեկից ավելի հավանած տարբերակների օգտին, սակայն դա պետք է արվի միաժամանակ: Գրառման տեսքով քվեները չեն հաշվելու,«Ոչ մեկը չհավանեցի» կետ հարցման մեջ չկա: Այդպիսի կետ ընտրել ցանկանալու դեպքում կարելի է պարզապես չքվեարկել ու թեմայում՝ գրառման տեսքով, ներկայացնել կարծիքը,Քվեարկությունը բաց է, բոլորը տեսնելու են, թե ով որ տարբերակի օգտին է քվեարկել,4 օր անց, քվեարկության ավարտից հետո կհայատարարվեն հեղինակները:

----------

Mark Pauler (22.02.2012), Արէա (19.02.2012), Ժունդիայի (19.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 1.
Անվերնագիր*

Դինան աչքերը փակեց: «Վերջապես կքնեմ»,- մտածեց: Արդեն տասնհինգերորդ անքուն գիշեր էր անցկացրել իր կիսաքանդ բնակարանում: Վախենում էր աչք կպցնել, որովհետև չփակվող դռնով կարող էին գողեր մտնել ու գողանալ իր կանաչ աթոռը` միակ հարստությունը, որ մնացել էր որպես ժառանգություն հանգուցյալ հորից:  

Արդեն կարող է հանգիստ քնել, որովհետև կանաչ աթոռը հանկարծ չքացավ տնից, երբ նախորդ օրը տասնհինգ րոպեով դուրս եկավ տնից ու գնաց հացի` հարևան Ժենիկին խնդրելով, որ հսկի տան մուտքը: Վերադառնալիս առաջին բանը, որ նկատեց, կանաչ աթոռի անհետանալն էր, իսկ Ժենիկն աշխարհի բոլոր սրբերով ու փչացածներով երդվեց, որ որևէ կենդանի արարած տան դռնով ներս չի մտել:

«Կենդանի արարած…»,- մտածեց Դինան ու անուշ քուն մտավ, որտեղ իրեն պիտի այցելեին բազմաթիվ կանաչ թիթեռներ, ոչ պակաս կանաչ ծաղրածուներ ու կանաչ ակնոցներով Ժենիկն իր կանաչ լիֆչիկով, որի մեջ կանաչ փող էր պահում:

Դինան վեր թռավ հարևան Ժենիկի ղժժոցից: «Երևի էլի մուկ ա տեսել»,- մտածեց ու մյուս կողքի վրա շուռ եկավ, որ էլի քնի: Մեկ էլ զգաց, որ Ժենիկի ձայնը չի դադարում ու կամաց-կամաց աղիողորմ երանգ է ստանում: Ուզեց ականջները փակել, որ չլսի, էն էլ հենց էդ պահին լսեց, թե ինչպես է դուռը բացվում ու ինչ-որ մեկը ներս է մտնում:

- Դինա, այ աղջի, էս ինչ օյին բերիր գլխիս,- ու զռռում է:

Ժենիկը մտել էր ներս, կանգնել Դինայի գլխավերևում ու մազերն էր փիդրում:

- Ժենիկ տոտա, ի՞նչ ա էղել:
- Այ աղջի... տո դու էլ, քո հերն էլ, քո հոր կանաչ աթոռն էլ...
- Իյաաա, բերանդ նորմալ բաց ու մի հատ բացատրի ինչ ա էղել:

Ժենիկն էլի բան չի ասում: Բռնում է Դինայի թևից, տեղերից դուրս հանում, տանում իր տուն:

- Է՞ս էր ուզածդ:

Դինան շշմում է: Ժենիկի ավագ դուստրը` Արմանուշը, անշունչ ընկած էր գետնին, աջ ձեռքի ցուցամատը տնկած, ու եթե նայեիր ցուցամատի ուղղությամբ, կտեսնեիր նախորդ օրն անհետացած կանաչ աթոռը, իսկ հետևում` կոտրած կողպեքով դուռը:

- Վայ, աթոռը,- բացականչում է Դինան, ու արդեն ուզում էր վերցնել ու տուն գնալ, երբ հասկանում է, որ էստեղ աթոռը չէ, որ ամենակարևորն է,- բայց... բայց ո՞նց էղավ Ժենիկ տոտա: 

- Այ բալամ, էս աթոռից լավ բանի հոտ չի գալի: Քեզ ասում եմ` տուն մտնող չեմ տեսել, մարդ-մուրդ չի էկել: Բա ո՞նց էկավ, տունս մտավ, էրեխիս գլուխն էլ կերավ:

Թե ինչից էր Արմանուշը մահացել, ոչ ոք չկարողացավ բացատրել: Միայն թե Դինան հիշեց իր սեփական հոր անշնչացած մարմինը` աջ ձեռքի ցուցամատը տնկած դեպի կանաչ աթոռը, իսկ հետևում` կոտրած կողպեքով դուռը, որը ոչ մի վարպետ չէր կարողանում սարքել, հաջորդ օրը նորից փչանում էր:

Էդ աթոռը պապի կահույքից մնացած միակ նմուշն էր: Գյուղից քաղաք տեղափոխվելիս հայրը հետը բերել էր: Մնացածը մնացել էր գյուղում, հրդեհի բաժին դարձել: 

Սկզբում կանաչ չէր, սովորական շագանակագույն փայտից էր: Բայց տարիներ առաջ, երբ Դինան հազիվ չորս-հինգ տարեկան կլիներ, եսիմ որտեղից կանաչ ներկ էր ճարել, աթոռը նախշել: Հայրը ջղայնացել էր, բայց աթոռը նորմալ տեսքի բերելու միակ լուծումն այն ամբողջությամբ կանաչ ներկելն էր: Ու էդպես կանաչ աթոռը եկել-հասել էր մեր օրերը, դարձել ընտանեկան խորհրդանիշ:

Արմանուշի մահվան պատճառը չկարողացան պարզել, ինչպես դեռ մի ամիս առաջ Դինայի հորինը չեն կարողացել: Ոչ ոք չհասկացավ նաև, թե ուր կորավ կանաչ աթոռը: Մինչ բոլորը զբաղված էին Արմանուշի հոգեհանգստի ու թաղման արարողությամբ, անհետ կորավ թանկագին իրը: Դե բնական բան. լիքը մարդ գնաց-եկավ էդ օրերին: Հաստատ մեկնումեկին դուր է եկել աթոռը, տարել է:

Օրեր անցան: Ոչ Դինայի, ոչ Ժենիկի տան կողպեքը չսարքվեց, բայց գոնե Դինան սկսեց հանգիստ քնել գիշերները` զանազան կանաչ երազներ տեսնելով, որոնց մասին սովորաբար մոռանում էր առավոտյան:

Բայց մեկ էլ մի օր լուր հասավ, որ կողքի շենքի Արմուշն է մահացել, էն նույն Արմուշը, որ մի քանի տարի առաջ էկել էր Դինայի ձեռքը խնդրելու, բայց չորով մերժվել էր: 

Դինան աչքով չէր տեսել, բայց հարևաններն ասում էին` ընկած էր գետնին, աջ ցուցամատը տնկած դեպի… կանաչ աթոռն ու կոտրված կողպեքը:

«Էստեղ մի բան կա»,- մտածեց Դինան: Ախր ո՞նց էր էդ անշունչ առարկան տնից տուն ճամփորդում ու մահվան հանցակից դառնում: Ի՞նչ կար էդ աթոռի մեջ, որ պատուհաս էր դարձել մարդկանց գլխին:

Արմուշենց տնից չհասցրեց աթոռը վերցնել. էլի անհետացել էր: Բայց կարճ ժամանակ անց էլի ու էլի հայտնվեց` իրար հետևից հինգ մահվան լուր տալով: Վերջինը վերևի հարևանն էր, որի կնոջ աղիողորմ ճիչերի վրա հասավ, նորից ծանոթ պատկերը տեսավ` մարմինը հատակին, աջ ցուցամատը տնկած դեպի կանաչ աթոռն ու կոտրած կողպեքը:

Դինան առանց որևէ բառ ասելու վերցրեց կանաչ աթոռն ու դուրս թռավ, վազեց բակ, գրպանից լուցկի հանեց, զիբիլից` թերթեր, որ կանաչ աթոռը կրակին տա, պրծնի: Մեկ էլ լսում է` հետևից ինչ-որ մեկը ծիծաղում է: Շուռ է գալիս, տեսնում մի կնոջ, որի տեսքն էնքան ծեր էր, որ մեր իմացած 130 տարեկանից էլ էր անցնում, հագին էլ աշխարհի շորերն էին, ու զզվելի հոտ էր փչում:

- Ի՞նչ ես ուզում,- ասում է Դինան:
- Էդ աթոռը անիծած ա, մինչև հիմա չե՞ս ջոկում:
- Ո՞նց թե:
- Հա բա քեզ թվում ա էդքան մարդ հենցընենց մեռա՞վ: Կամ էլ կարո՞ղ ա հենցընենց էր էդ փեդի կտորը սաղի տներից կորում:
- Դու որտեղի՞ց էդքան բան գիտես:
- Էհեյ, դու իմ մասին չե՞ս լսել… հլա նայի է ոնց ա հետս խոսում: Լսի, ասում եմ` էդ աթոռը անիծած ա, ինչքան ուզում ես, վառի, մեկ ա ինքը տնետուն ա գնալու ու խնիտարի:
- Հը՞ :
- Ասում եմ` խնիտարի, չե՞ս լսում: Խը-նի-տա-րել…
- Էդ ի՞նչ ա:

Պառավը բան չի ասում, ծիծաղում է: Դինան ջղայնացած շրջվում է, թղթերը վառում, աթոռը կպցնում: Մինչ կանաչ աթոռը կարմիր բոցերի մեջ թավալ է գալիս, Դինան նորից շուռ է գալիս, որ պառավին ասի` տես, թե ինչ լավ ա վառվում, էն էլ պառավն էլ էնտեղ չի լինում:

Աթոռը վառվում, մոխրանում է: Դինան գնում է տուն, բացում հայերեն բացատրական բառարանը ու փնտրում «խնիտարել» բառը: Մատը սահեցնում է խ տառի վրայով: Չկա: Չէ, մի րոպե: Հանկարծ խնդիր բառը լղոզվում, ձևափոխվում է, դառնում խնիտարել, կողքը` բացատրությունը. «հոգիներ հավաքել: Խնիտարող առարկաներն իրենց մեջ հավաքում են մարդկանց հոգիները»:

Դինայի սիրտը նասկիների մեջ ընկավ: Վախից դողում էր: Մեկ էլ ոտնաձայներ լսեց: Վախենում էր շրջվել, բայց ավելի ու ավելի էին ձայները մոտենում: Մի կերպ գլուխը թեքեց ու տեսավ կանաչ աթոռը, վրան` նույն պառավը նստած գալիս են: Հաջորդ վայրկյանին Դինայի մարմինը գետնին էր` աջ ցուցամատը պարզած դեպի կանաչ աթոռը:

Պառավը վերցրեց Դինայի հոգին, դրեց փոքր տուփի մեջ ու ավելացրեց մնացած յոթ հազար չորս հարյուր իննսունինը տուփերին: Աթոռը թողեց Դինայի սենյակում: «Էս ինձ էլ պետք չի,- մտածեց,- արդեն յոթ հազար հինգ հարյուր հավաքել եմ: Սրա դիմաց ինձ վերամարմնավորում հաստատ կտան»:

Երկու օր անց քաղաքի ծննդատներից մեկում մի աղջիկ ծնվեց: Մաշկը կանաչ երանգ ուներ, բայց բոլոր հետազոտությունները ցույց տվեցին, որ առողջ է:

----------

anahit96 (20.02.2012), aragats (20.02.2012), Ariadna (20.02.2012), armen9494 (19.02.2012), Chilly (22.02.2012), E-la Via (20.02.2012), Freeman (19.02.2012), Kanamar (19.02.2012), Mark Pauler (21.02.2012), murmushka (23.02.2012), Peace (19.02.2012), Sambitbaba (19.02.2012), Smokie (20.02.2012), unknown (19.02.2012), Varzor (20.02.2012), Դավիթ (22.02.2012), Նիկեա (19.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 2.
Պարզապես զուգադիպությու՞ն,  թե՞...
*

Սուպերմարկետի դրամարկղի մոտ հերթ էր գոյացել: Պատճառը փոքրիկ աղջնակն էր, ով, ձեռքի փափուկ- խաղալիք ճերմակ արջուկը տարուբերելով, դրամարկղում աշխատող աղջկան ինչ-որ բան էր փորձում համոզել` աղերսելով.

– Շատ-շատ եմ խնդրում, հասկացե՛ք, էս արջուկն ինձ իրոք շատ է պետք:
– Աղջիկ ջան, դու երևի հասկանալու հետ խնդիրներ ունես: Արջուկն արժե 3000 դրամ, իսկ դու տալիս ես 2500-ը:
– Բայց միայն այդքանն ունեմ: Աղաչում եմ` տվե՛ք:
– Դի՛ր խաղալիքն ու դուրս արի: Դու խանգարում մնացած հաճախորդներին:

Աղջնակը արջուկը ճարահատյալ դրեց դրամարկղի սեղանին ու լաց լինելով դուրս եկավ: Անահիտը, ով այդ ժամանակ հերթում էր կանգնած, լուռ հետևում էր միջադեպին, ու երբ իր գնումների դիմաց վճարելուց հետո դուրս եկավ սուպերմարկետից, տեսավ հենց այդ աղջկան` պատի տակ կուչ եկած: Մոտեցավ ու ասաց.

– Կներես, բայց ես քո կամակորությունը հասկանալ չեմ կարող: Ինչու՞ այնպիսի խաղալիք չես գնում, որը հարմար է գրպանիդ պարունակությանը:
– Խաղալիքն ինձ համար չէ,– կտրուկ պատասխանեց:
– Իսկ ո՞ւմ համար է:
– Այսօր քույրիկս ծննդյան օրն է, և ես ուզում էի նրան անակնկալ մատուցել: Իսկ նա շուտվանից հենց այն արջուկից էր ուզում ունենալ:
– Իսկապե՞ս… Գիտե՞ս այդ արջուկից ես էլ ունեմ տանը: Ինձ էլ էին նվիրել… շատ եմ սիրում… բայց լավ… սպասի՛ր, ես հիմա կգամ, – ասաց Անահիտն ու մտավ սուպերմարկետ: Քիչ անց արջուկը ձեռքին վերադարձավ:

Սա տեսնելուն պես` աղջկա դեմքին անուշ ժպիտ հայտնվեց, աչքերը փալեցին երջանկությունից: Առանց վայրկյան անգամ վարանելու` գրկեց հարազատ-անծանոթուհուն` ասելով.

–  Չգիտեմ էլ ոնց շնորհակալություն հայտնեմ… Դուք…. Դուք…. Կգա՞ք  միասին գնանք քույրիկս մոտ` նվերը տալու:

Անահիտը նայեց ձեռքի ժամացույցին. 13:10 էր, մինչև ընդմիջման ավարտը դեռ 50 րոպե կար:

–  Լավ, գնանք… Հուսով եմ` կհասցնեմ: Բայց որտե՞ղ է քույրիկդ:
–  Քույրիկս… ըըըը…. երկնքում է, – կարծես անցյալը վերհիշելով` դեմքի թախծոտ արտահայտությամբ ասաց:
–  Ինչպե՞ս, – ցնցվեց Անահիտը:
– Հա…. երեք տարի առաջ մահացավ, – խորը հառաչեց աղջիկը, – սպիտակարյունություն ուներ:

« Ամենայն հավանականությամբ աղջիկն ուզում է քրոջ շիրիմին այցելել, չարժե նրան միայնակ թողնել. քաղաքի ամենահեռու գերեզմանատունն այստեղից 30 րոպեի ճանապարհ է, էնպես որ ես կհասցնեմ ճիշտ ժամանակին աշխատավայրում լինել» , – մտածեց Անահիտը` ասելով.

–  Ցավալի է շատ… լավ, ուրեմն մենք միասին կգնանք քույրիկիդ մոտ… ես մեքենայով եմ:

Աղջնակը ընթացքում ցույց տվեց ճանապարհը, բայց Անահիտը հասկացավ, որ նրանք ամենևին էլ գերեզմանատուն չէին գնում: Ի վերջո հասան մի կիսախարխուլ շենքի մոտ, որտեղ էլ աղջիկը խնդրեց մեքենան կանգնեցնել:

–  Բայց այս ի՞նչ շենք է, այս ու՞ր ենք եկել, – շփոթված հարցրեց Անահիտը:

–  Խնդրում եմ` հարցեր մի՛ տվեք, ընթացքում կհասկանաք: 

Աղջիկն արագ-արագ իջավ մեքենայից, իսկ Անահիտն էլ` նրա հետևից:

Բարձրացան շինության վերին հարկը, որը ձեղնահարկ էր հիշեցնում: Շատ խոնավ ու մութ տարածք էր, որտեղ տարբեր տեսակի անպետք իրեր էին լցված:

– Կարծում եմ` Դուք շատ չեք շտապում… քույրիկս շատ չի ուշանա, մի քանի րոպեից էստեղ կլինի, – ձեռքում ամուր պահած արջուկին շոյելով` ասաց աղջիկը: Իսկ Անահիտն ապշահար հայացքով կանգնել  ու լուռ նայում էր: Չէր հասկանում` ինչ էր կատարվում: Նրա զարմանքը հասավ իր գագաթնակետին, երբ տեսավ, թե ինչպես աղջիկը փարվեց օդին, կարծես գրկեց օդը, համբուրեց , հետո սկսեց խոսել ինքն իր հետ, այսինքն` գուցե քրոջ հետ, կամ էլ ավելի շուտ` քրոջ ուրվականի:

« Աստված իմ, խեղճ աղջիկ… երևի քրոջ մահը շատ է ազդել նրա վրա, ու այժմ հավանաբար հոգեկան լուրջ խնդիրների առջև է կանգնած: Երբ նրան տուն հասցնեմ, ծնողներին անպայման կպատմեմ աչքիս տեսածի մասին», – վայրկյան անգամ աչքը չկտրելով աղջնակից` խորհում էր Անահիտը:

– Լավ, քույրի՛կս, ինչպես տեսնում ես, ինձ այստեղ սպասող կա… ես արդեն պիտի գնամ… վայ, սպասի՛ր... նվե՜րդ… նվե՜րդ  չմոռանաս, – ասաց աղջիկն ու ճերմակ արջուկը պարզեց օդում:

Անհնար էր նկարագրել Անահիտի դեմքի արտահայտությունը, երբ տեսավ, թե ինչպես արջուկն օդում անէացավ:

«Ուրվակա՞ն, մի՞թե այսքան ժամանակ էստեղ ուրվական կար», – մտածում էր նա ու այդ մտքից սարսափում:

– Արդեն շատ ուշ է… ես աշխատանքից ուշանում եմ, – սթափվելով ասաց Անահիտը, որից հետո ամուր բռնեց աղջկա ձեռքն ու աստիճաններով արագորեն իջան:

Տեսածն այնքան մեծ ազդեցություն էր թողել նրա վրա, որ չէր կարողանում կենտրոնանալ մեքենան վարելու վրա: Նույնիսկ աղջկա հետ խոսել չէր կարողանում: Միայն մի բան էր ուզում` շուտ տեղ հասնել: Շուտ տեղ հասնելու համար էլ արագություն էր հարկավոր , իսկ արագությունը եղավ պատճառն այն բանի, որ մեքենան բախվեց հանդիպակաց ծառին ու…
Ու լսվեց Անահիտի զարթուցիչի ձայնը: Մղձավանջ էր… աչքերը մի կերպ բաց արեց, թեթևացած շունչ քաշեց ու անկողնուց շտապ վեր կացավ: Վեր կենալուն պես` տեսավ, որ իր ճերմակ փափուկ-խաղալիք արջուկը հատակին էր ընկած: 

« Բայց ինչպե՞ս է սա այստեղ հայտնվել.. կամ ո՞վ է վերցրել պահարանի միջից ու գցել հատակին, չէ՞ որ ես մենակ եմ ապրում… կամ ինչո՞ւ մի շարք խաղալիքների միջից հենց այս մեկն է ընկել հատակին… երազումս տեսած արջուկը հենց նույն այս արջուկից էր… տարօրինակ է… ուրվակա՞ն... չէ… ի՞նչ ուրվական, ուրվականներ չկան, սա պարզապես զուգադիպություն էր», – արջուկը հատակից վերցնելով ու տեղը դնելով` ինքն իրեն մտածեց Անահիտն ու պատրաստվեց աշխատանքի գնալու: Աշխատավայրում ողջ օրը կենտրոնանալ չկարողացավ… մտածում էր գիշերը տեսած մղձվանջի ու հատակին ընկած արջուկի մասին, իսկ երեկոյան, երբ տուն վերադարձավ, տեսավ, որ ճերմակ արջուկը դարձյալ հատակին էր ընկած:

----------

aragats (19.02.2012), armen9494 (19.02.2012), Arpine (20.02.2012), E-la Via (20.02.2012), Kanamar (19.02.2012), Mark Pauler (21.02.2012), Sambitbaba (19.02.2012), Smokie (23.02.2012), unknown (19.02.2012), Դավիթ (22.02.2012), Նիկեա (19.12.2015), Նուշություն (20.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 3.
Անվերնագիր*

- Այո, հենց այստեղ էր, նայիր: Նրանք բռնեցին ձեռքս: Երևի գիտակցությունս կորցրի, լավ չգիտեմ: Միայն այն եմ հիշում, որ երբ աչքերս բացեցի, ինձ նայում էին չորս աչքանի տարօրինակ մարդիկ: Երբ հարցրի, թե որտեղ եմ, պատասխան չտվեցին: Միայն ինչ-որ ֆշշոցներ արձակեցին, որից ոչինչ չհակացա...
- Սիրելիս, քո հոգեկանի հետ ինչ-որ բան այն չէ: Գուցե հանգստանա՞լ ես ուզում: Արի հենց վաղվանից մեկնենք ծով: Այնտեղի օդը կկազդուրի քեզ:
- ...իսկ երբ հետ բերեցին ինձ, ասացին, որ էլի կգան: Ականջիս կողքին փոքրիկ անցք կար: Հարցրի, թե դա ինչ է: Նրանք պատասխանեցին, որ հենց դրանով են փորձարկում... Տեսնու՞մ ես` սպիանման անցք է, մեջը մետաղյա բան:
- Ոչինչ էլ չկա: Միայն քո ձյունաճերմակ հարթ մաշկն եմ տեսնում:

Աղջիկն այլևս չշարունակեց: Հասկացավ, որ եթե մանրամասներ պատմի, իր սիրած էակն իրեն խելագարի տեղ կդնի: Այդ դեպքում ու՞մ հետ կիսվեր իր կյանքի ամենասարսափելի հատվածի մասին:

Այո, հենց այդ կամրջի վրա կանգնած սպասում էր իր սիրելիին, երբ հանկարծ դիմացից շլացուցիչ լույս տեսավ ու խլացուցիչ աղմուկ լսեց: Այդ պահին կամուրջը, քաղաքն ու ամեն ինչ կարծես վերացավ: Միայն լույսն ու աղմուկն էին մնացել: Եվ լույսի միջից մի տարօրինակ էակ մոտեցավ աղջկան, անունը տվեց ու բռնեց ձեռքը: Հենց այդ պահից սկսած ամեն ինչ ջնջվեց աղջկա հիշողության մեջ: Տարօրինակ արարածն աղջկան վերցրեց, և միասին թռչող ափսե նստեցին ու սլացան անհայտ ուղղությամբ: Ճանապարհին աղջիկը ծիծաղում էր ու անեկդոտներ պատմում, որովհետև տարօրինակ արարածն այդ թեթև հպումով տրամադրություն բարձրացնող նյութ էր ներարկել: Նա բոլորից լավ գիտեր, որ հիշողությունն անջատած մարդիկ անկանխատեսելի են: Դրա համար լրացուցիչ ծիծաղ էր նվիրել աղջկան, որպեսզի որոշ չափով կարողանա կառավարել նրա տրամադրությունը:

Թռչող ափսեն կանգ առավ մի շատ պստիկ մոլորակի վրա, որտեղ ժամանակին Փոքրիկ իշխանն էր ապրում, սակայն կատաղած այլմոլորակայինների մի ցեղ գրավել ու գիտահետազոտական կայան էր հիմնել: Վարդի հետքն էլ չէր մնացել: 

Կապեցին աղջկան ու սկսեցին ուղեղը հետազոտել: Հայտնաբերեցին, որ ուղեղը սիրահարված է: Էկրանին պատկերվեց աղջկա սիրած էակի հաղթանդամ մարմինը: Այլմոլորակայինները ծիծաղեցին մարդկային թուլության վրա: Ու հենց այդ պահին էր, երբ աղջիկն աչքերը բացեց ու հարց տվեց: Բայց տարօրինակ արարածները պատասխանելու ցանկություն չունեին: Բացի դրանից, արդեն հետազոտությունը վերջացրել էին ու որոշել աղջկան վերադարձնել երկիր մոլորակ, որտեղ նորից սիրած էակին կհանդիպեր:

Կարո՞ղ եք պատկերացնել, թե ինչ էր կատարվում այդ պահին դեռատի աղջկա սրտում: Հուզմունքից դողում էր, ինչպես վախեցած մի թռչնակ: Նա մահից չէր վախենում, վախենում էր սիրած էակին այլևս չտեսնելուց:

Տարօրինակ արարածները ցանկություն չունեին աղջկան երկար պահելու` այդպիսով ավելորդ գլխացավանք պարգևելով իրենց: Դրա համար ձեռքի մի շարժումով վերադարձրին նրան նույն կամրջի վրա: Չնայած ընդամենը հինգ րոպե էր անցել, աղջկան թվացել էր, թե մի ամբողջ հավերժություն կորցրել է իր կյանքից: 

Ու հենց կամրջի վրա սիրած էակն արդեն սպասում էր նրան: Աղջիկը եկավ կամրջի մի ծայրից, քայլելով, մի քիչ շշմած, բայց գիտակից: Հետո փորձեց բացատրել: Ապարդյուն: Երիտասարդ տղան ոչնչի չէր հավատում և մտածում էր, որ իր սիրելին սիրուց խելքը թռցրել է: Ու կարողացավ այնքան նախատել աղջկան, որ վերջինս հավատաց, որ ոչ մի թռչքող ափսե էլ չի եղել, որ այդ ամենն իր վառ երևակայության արդյունք է, որ սպասումն այնքան տանջալից է եղել, որ ամենասարսափելի բաներն է հորինել սիրով հիվանդ իր ուղեղը:
Աղջիկն ու տղան մեկնեցին հանգստանալու: Ծովափին պառկած էին երկուսով, երբ հանկարծ նրանց շուրջ ամեն ինչ անհետացավ, երևաց շլացուցիչ լույս ու խլացուցիչ աղմուկ լսվեց: Նորից հայտնվեց տարօրինակ արարածը ու ասաց տղային.

- Տե՞ր ես:
- Տեր եմ,- պատասխանեց տղան:
- Հնազա՞նդ ես,- դարձավ աղջկան:
- Հնազանդ եմ,- պատասխանեց աղջիկը:

Ու վերցրեց նրանց, նստեցրեց թռչող ափսե և տարավ ամենաաներևակայելի ու անմոռաց հարսանեկան ճամփորդությանը:

----------

aragats (19.02.2012), armen9494 (19.02.2012), Freeman (19.02.2012), Kanamar (19.02.2012), Mark Pauler (21.02.2012), Sambitbaba (25.02.2012), Smokie (23.02.2012), unknown (19.02.2012), Արէա (19.02.2012), Դավիթ (22.02.2012), Նիկեա (19.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 4.
Փոխանակում*
Փոքր ժամանակ միշտ վախեցել էի հրեշներից,ուրվականներից,մեշոկ պապիներից ու նմանատիպ տաղտուկ ու նողկալի արարածներից: Միշտ փորձել եմ ականջի հետև գցել ծնողներիս պատմածները մարդկության նման թշնամիների մասին, բայց մեկ է` ինչպես երեկոյան ծխախոտն էր երիտասարդ տարիքում նստվածք թողում սրտիս վրա, այնպես էլ այդ տարիքում նման պատմությունները:

Նման դաժան մանկությունն էր, որ ստիպեց ինձ ստանձնել քաղաքի ստագույն մեդիումի պարտավորությունները, թե ոչ` դժվար է ասել: Ամեն դեպքում տարի առ տարի իմ մասնագիտությունն ինձ ավելի էր դուր գալիս: Սովորաբար իմ մոտ այցելում էին արդեն մի ոտքով Ստիքսը հատած զառամյալ ծերունիներ կամ իրենց ամուսիններից մշտապես բողոքող ու շրթհարմոնը շրթներկից չտարբերող կանայք: 

Մի անգամ, երբ հերթական այցելությունների օրն էր մոտեցել, ի զարմանս ինձ, մի երեխա եկավ մոտս: Թափթփված հագուկապով, երկար ժամանակ չփոխած կեդերով ու բնականաբար` գումարազուրկ վիճակում:

-Բարև, ի ՞նչի համար ես եկել, ո ՞վ է քեզ այստեղ ուղարկել:
-Մայրիկիս եմ ուզում տեսնել, ուզում եմ իմանալ, թե հիմա ինչպես է նա: Կարոտել եմ նրան, արդեն մեկ ամիս է ինչ մահացել է:
-Իսկ ի ՞նչ կարող ես տալ մայրիկիդ տեսնելու դիմաց:
-Ես չունեմ ոչինչ, կարող եմ ծառայել ձեզ, կարող եմ... Ամեն ինչ կարող եմ անել, ցանկացած գործողություն: Միայն թե տեսնեմ նրան, գոնե մեկ հարց տամ: Խնդրում եմ...

4000 գիշեր էր անցել արդեն այն օրվանից երբ կորցրել էի մորս: Ուղիղ 4000 անձրևոտ գիշեր... Ու քանի անգամ էի հիշել նրան այդ 4000 գիշերվա ընթացքում: Տա ՞ ս: Քսա ՞ ն:  Իսկ ես ի ՞նչ հարց ունեի նրան տալու:  Զգացի, որ չունեմ: Սպառվե ՞լ էին արդյոք հարցերս, ստացե ՞լ էի արդյոք բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները մինչ նրա մահը: 

-Փոքրիկ, իսկ դու սիրու ՞ մ էիր նրան:
-Մի ՞թե կարելի է չսիրել նրան, ով քեզ լույս աշխարհ է բերել:
-Ի ՞ նչ ես կարծում, կմոռանաս երբևիցե նրան: Երբ օրինակ հասնես իմ տարիքին:
-Իհարկե չեմ մոռանա, ես հիշում եմ նրան ամեն օր: Ես տեսնում եմ նրան, լսում եմ... Բայց սահմանափակված եմ գործողություններիս մեջ... Ես չեմ կարող օրինակ... օրինակ փաթաթվել նրան:
-Իսկ կարևոր է դա արդյո ՞ ք:
-Փաթաթվել նշանակում է արդեն իսկ սիրել: Երբևէ գրկել եք արդյոք ինչ-որ մեկին այնքան ամուր, որ զգաք նրա սրտի բաբախոցը: Ես չէի սիրում, երբ նա ինձ նվերներ էր տալիս, նրա մեկ համբույրն շատ ավելի թանկ էր, քան այդ նվերները: 
-Կներես, բայց առանց գումար ես գերբնական ուժերին չեմ դիմում: Երբ անհրաժեշտ գումարը կհավաքես համեցիր:
-Ես այդպես էլ մտածում էի: Այլևս չեմ տեսնի նրան:

Հեռացավ:  Զգացի, որ ես չեմ եղել այն որդին, որին ցանկանում են ունենալ ապագա մայրերը, երբ սկսում են երազել երեխա ունենալու մասին: Ես ոչինչ չէի տվել հարազատներիցս ոչ մեկին, ես ապրել էի զուտ ապրելու ու հաճույքի համար: Ի ՞սկ ինչու էի երկարացնում խոսակցությունն այդ երեխայի հետ: Չէ որ ինքս էլ գիտեի, որ անկարող էի հետ բերել նրա մորը, թեկուզ մի քանի վայրկյանով: Սուտ ձայնային իմիտացիաներով հաստատ նրան չէի խաբի` ինչպես մյուսներին էի անում: 

4001... 4002 ... Զգում էի, որ ավելանում են այն օրերը, երբ հիշում եմ նրան... Հիշում էի, բայց զգացմունքներն անփոփոխ էին մնացել: Հասկացա, որ չեմ կարոտել մորս, չեմ կարոտել ոչ մեկին ում արդեն երկար ժամանակ է չեմ տեսել: Հանկարծ լսեցի ոտնաձայներ կողքի սենյակից, չվախեցա: Ի ՞ սկ եթե դա ուրվական է, որն եկել է վերցնելու իմ խաղալիքները: Ի ՞ նչու չէի վախենում այնպես ինչպես առաջ: Ի ՞ նչ էր փոխվել: 4010...4020... Իսկ ինչպե ՞ս է նա հիմա: Ի ՞նչ անել:  Այն օրվանից տանից դուրս չէի եկել, սառնարանում գարեջուրն արդեն վերջացել էր:  Մնացել էինք ես ու դիմումների հերթացուցակը, որին նայել անգամ չէի ցանկանում: Գնալով ավելի էի համոզվում, որ զուր եմ ապրել: Զգում էի, որ այդ երեխան չնայած իր մեծ վշտին ավելի երջանիկ է, քան ես: Նա գոնե զգում է վիշտը` միակ զգացմունքը, որը ծնվում է մեծ ու գնալով փոքրանում է: Ես ոչինչ չէի զգում բացի ստատիկ երևույթներից:
4021...  Ու հիմա նստած սենյակի վերջապես կանեմ դա: Ես հետ կբերեմ այդ երեխայի մորը: Մի քանի վայրկյանով, րոպեով. թե ՞ հավերժ: Կարևոր չէ: Առաջին անգամ կյանքումս ես կանեմ քայլ, որից չեմ ամաչի: Առաջին անգամ կյանքումս կանեմ այնպես, որ մայրս չամաչի իմ նման որդի ունենալու համար: Ատրճանակն արդեն սպասում է ինձ: Ես հետ կբերեմ այդ երեխայի մորն ու կերջանկացնեմ նրան:

Ի տարբերություն հեքիաթներում իլիկ գործող տատիկների իմ տատիկն ավելի շատ տարված էր տարբեր լեգենդների ուսումնասրությամբ ու հենց նրանից էի սովորել ալքիմիայի հավասարարժեք փոխանակման սկզբունքի մասին: Իմ հոգին նրա երջանկության դիմաց: 

-Ապրիր, փոքրիկ, եղիր երջանիկ մորդ հետ...

Ձեռքս մեկնեցի ատրճանակին և... Զգացի, որ ինչ-որ բան փոխվեց մեջս...

----------

aragats (19.02.2012), Ariadna (20.02.2012), armen9494 (19.02.2012), E-la Via (20.02.2012), Freeman (19.02.2012), Kanamar (19.02.2012), Mark Pauler (21.02.2012), Sambitbaba (25.02.2012), Skeptic (19.02.2012), unknown (19.02.2012), Արէա (19.02.2012), Դավիթ (22.02.2012), Նիկեա (19.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 5.
Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն
*

Նա իմ կյանքում հայտնվեց իննսունականներին, երբ խավար էր ու ցուրտ, իսկ ես կուչ եկած մի դեռահաս էի, ում ամենամեծ մտահոգությունն իր մարմնի հետ արագ կատարվող փոփոխություններն էին դարձել, որոնք ավելի սարսափելի էին թվում, քան թաղի բոլոր խփած պադստանցիաները:

Եթե չգիտեք, թե ինչ է «խփած պադստանցիան», ապա անկեղծ նախանձում եմ ձեր մատաղ հասակին: Իսկ չիմանալը թող այդպես էլ մնա ու երբեք էլ չիմանաք...

Եվ այդպես, նա հայտնվեց ճիշտ ժամանակին, երբ ես ավելի քան զգում էի մտերիմ ընկերոջ կարիք: Անունը Վազգեն էր: Բարձրահասակ ու նիհար կազմվածքով, խելացի երիտասարդ էր՝ քսանհինգ տարեկան: Ինքը շատ լուրջ էր, միշտ լուրջ, անգամ երբ ծիծաղում էր: Մի մոխրագույն սվիտր ուներ՝ երկար բկով, որը հասնում էր մինչև դունչը: Դա շատ էր սիրում հագնել: Ես էլ էի սիրոււմ. սազում էր իրեն:

Այդ ժամանակ Վազգենն ապրում էր մեր տանը ու ոչ ոքին նեղություն չէր տալիս: Պատճառներից մեկն այն էր, որ բացի ինձնից իրեն ոչ ոք չէր տեսնում:

Մի անգամ փորձեցի մամայիս ծանոթացնել հետը, բայց դրանից ոչ մի լավ բան դուրս չեկավ: Ու հաշտվեցի այն մտքի հետ, որ Վազգենը միայն իմն է: Ի դեպ, հեչ էլ վատ միտք չէր՝ արագ ու հաճույքով հաշտվելու համար:

Մենք շատ լավ ընկերություն էինք անում: Ինքն ամենուր ինձ հետ էր: Անգամ կտրոնով հացի հերթերին, որոնց կանգնում էի ժամերով, բայց մեկ էլ հանկարծ, ինչ-որ մեկի լկտիության կամ կյանքից չարացած լինելու պատճառով, դուրս շպրտվում՝ համարվելով «անհերթ»: «Անհերթը» այդ օրերի ամենավատ բառերից մեկն էր. դա այդպիսի մի պիտակ էր, որ եթե մի անգամ կպել էր քեզ կամ զոռով կպցրել էին, ապա դժվար էր լինելու քո հետագա կյանքը այդ հացի խանութում:

Ես շատ լացեցի այդ օրը, երբ ինձ «անհերթ» կոչելով դուրս գցեցին հերթից՝ արդեն համարյա հացին հասած: Վազգենն ինձ գրկեց, հանգստացրեց ու տուն տարավ: Էլ ո՞նց պիտի լինեի առանց նրա:

Միասին բարձրանում էինք դիմացի անտառապատ սարը՝ փայտ բերելու: Ճանապարհին անցնում էինք այնտեղ գտնվող թաղամասի միջով, որի բնակիչներն իրենց սարին հատուկ աչքով էին նայում և օտարների մուտքը, մեղմ ասած, բերկրանքով չէին ընդունում: Բայց մենք միևնույն է գնում էինք, ճարներս ինչ: Ես, Վազգենն ու մյուս մտերիմս՝ Ինգան:

Ցախերը կտրտում, հավաքում էինք մի տեղ, հետո կապկպում հետներս վերցրած պարաններով ու քարշ տալիս տուն:

Տեղանքի անհյուրընկալ բնակիչների մեջ հատկապես աչքի էին ընկնում մի քանի կապը կտրած տղաներ: Եթե ավազակային դրոշ ունենային, ինչը նրանց շատ կսազեր, վրան անպայման գրված կլիներ. «Էս

սարն ի՜մն է, ես ծառն ի՜մն է»: Մեզ օր ու արև չէին տալիս՝ տեսնելով, թե ոնց ենք իրենց թաղերից փայտ կրում: Նրանց միջի ատամանը Պռոշ մականունով մեկն էր, որի դեմքը հավերժ դրոշմված է հիշողությանս մեջ: Ամեն անգամ սար բարձրանալիս՝ աղոթում էի, որ հանկարծ չհանդիպեմ Պռոշին, ու նա նորից չընկնի մեր հետևից՝ վրաներս սառույց ու քար շպրտելով: Վազգենն ինձ քաջալերում էր՝ աշխարհի ամենաբարի խոսքերով, իսկ Ինգան պաշտպանում՝ ինքնամոռաց հաչոցներով: Ես գլուխս կախ քաշում էի կապոցս՝ փորձելով վերանալ իրավիճակից: Զարմանալի է, բայց ստացվում էր: Եվ ես տուն էի հասնում գրեթե անվնաս ու գրեթե երջանիկ: Իմ երկու ընկերների հետ, մեկը՝ հաչան, մյուսն՝ աննյութական:

Մի անգամ ես ու Վազգենը ճանապարհին սատկած, սառած աղավնի գտանք:

- Վերցրու, դիր գրպանդ,- ասաց ընկերս:

Տուն եկանք: Բմբլահան արեցի զոհվածին ու փորձեցի խորովել պատի մեջ փորած մեր վառարանում: Քուրիկիս հետ հավեսով կերանք կիսավառված-կիսահում աղավնուն: Վազգենն էլ նստել էր մեր կողքին ու լուռ ժպտում էր: Ինքն ուտելու հանդեպ լրիվ անտարբեր էր: Նույնիսկ կարծում եմ, որ այդ օրերին մեր խոհանոցից միշտ փչող «սուխոյ սպիրտի» հոտը նրան չէր հուզում, որը սակայն մեզ համար ամենաախորժելի բույրն էր թվում, որովհետև նշանակում էր՝ «տաք ուտելիք»: Սովորաբար՝ պարզ մի ձվածեղ, բայց այնպիսի՜ յուրահատուկ համով:

Գիշերները ես ու Վազգենը կծկվում էինք վերմակի ծալքերի տակ ու փորձում տաքանալ: Երբ չէր ստացվում, սկսում էինք զրուցել տարբեր հետաքրքիր թեմաներով, որ մոռանայինք ցրտի մասին: Թեև հիմա մտածում եմ, որ ինքն իրականում չէր էլ մրսում. մրսողը միայն ես էի, բայց նա մնում էր հետս, ընկերակցում իմ դարդին ու փորձում ջերմացնել:

- Հիշո՞ւմ ես այլմոլորակայիններին,- մի անգամ հարցրեց նա՝ վերմակի միջից ինձ գրկելով ու կամաց ծիծաղելով:- Ես հո այն ժամանակ էլ կայի...

Սկսեցի մտաբերել... Ես եմ՝ հինգ-վեց տարեկան: Գարնանային օր է: Կանգնած եմ մեր բակի կիսախարխուլ շինության մեջ, որի անունը դրել էինք «կռիսի բուն»: Ներսում մթոտ է, ամենուր տախտակներ են թափրտված, կեղտոտ է: Վերևում մի նեղլիկ անցք կա, որից արևի փոքր ճառագայթ է ներսում ընկնում՝ հազիվ նկատելի: Ես նայում եմ վերև՝ այդ լույսի ուղղությամբ, ու արցունքները գլորվում են աչքերիցս:

«Իմ իսկական մաման ու պապան այլմոլորակայիններ են, ինձ թողել են էստեղ ու գնացել»,- պտտվում է իմ գլխում: Ու ես, ինձ կոտորելով, լաց եմ լինում: Մեկն ինձ գրկում է: Վազգենն է: Ասում է, որ այդպիսի բան չկա, ու եթե չեմ հավատում, ինքն ինձ մոտ կկանչի բանից տեղյակ այլմոլորակայիններին, և նրանք էլ կհաստատեն իր ասածը: Համաձայնում եմ՝ մի քիչ հանգստանալով:

Եվ այդ օրվանից մինչև ամառվա վերջը ինձ այցելում էին իմաստուն այլմոլորակայիններ, որոնցից մեկը, իմ հիշելով, շատ էր սիրում մեր բակում աճող բալերը, ու հետո իր աշխարհ վերադառնալիս՝ մի բուռ հետը տարավ: Ինձ հյուր եկած բոլոր այլմոլորակայիններն էլ բացատրեցին, որ իմ իսկական ծնողները հետս են ապրում: Ու կամաց-կամաց սիրտս տեղն ընկավ:

Հետո մեր բակի բոլոր երեխաներին ծանոթացրեցի հյուրերիս հետ, ու ամբողջ ամառ միասին հավեսով խաղացինք: Ամբողջն իմ Վազգենն էր կազմակերպել: Ո՜նց կարող էի մոռանալ... Մտածել, թե նա միայն նոր էր հայտնվել իմ կյանքում:

- Դու միշտ էլ եղել ես, - ասացի ես վերմակի տակից:

- Եվ միշտ էլ կլինեմ քեզ հետ...

Բայց նա չպահեց խոստումը: Անցավ մի երկու տարի, ես ընդունվեցի համալսարան: Իմ կյանքում նոր ընկերներ հայտնվեցին: Ու Վազգենը լուռ հեռացավ... Ինչքան էլ փորձեցի գտնել նրան, վերադարձնել, այդպես էլ չհաջողվեց: Ինքն անհետ կորավ: Բայց տխրություն չթողեց իր հետևից, միայն փափուկ ու չցավեցնող, բարի կարոտ:

Թե ինչն էր ավելի գերբնական այս պատմության մեջ՝ մեր բալենուն հեծնած այլմոլորակայինները, իմ ընկեր Վազգենը, թե իննսունականներին հոգեպես ու ֆիզիկապես կենդանի մնալը, ինքս էլ չգիտեմ: Միայն այն գիտեմ, որ այդ ամենից ոչ մի վատ հուշ չի մնացել, այլ ընդամենը մի հանգիստ ժպիտ ու շնորահակալության զգացում: Աշխարհի, կյանքի ու իմ անիրական ընկերոջ հանդեպ:

----------

aragats (20.02.2012), Ariadna (20.02.2012), E-la Via (20.02.2012), Freeman (19.02.2012), Kanamar (19.02.2012), Mark Pauler (21.02.2012), Nare-M (20.02.2012), Peace (19.02.2012), Sambitbaba (25.02.2012), Smokie (21.03.2012), unknown (19.02.2012), Արէա (19.02.2012), Դավիթ (22.02.2012), Ժունդիայի (19.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (19.02.2012), Նարե91 (25.02.2012), Նիկեա (19.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 6.
Անվերնագիր*

Ասել էի` դասերից հետո կմտնեմ տուն, լիցքավորիչս կվերցնեմ, նոր կմիանամ Իննային ու Սերժին: Իննան էլ պիտի կոշիկի խանութ մտներ: Էնպես որ ստացվում էր, որ ես ու Իննան պիտի միասին հասնեինք Սերժի տուն: Այդ օրը որոշել էինք պրոյեկտն ավարտել, ու երկար պիտի մնայինք Սերժի մոտ:

Էնպես ստացվեց, որ տնից անմիջապես դուրս չեկա. մի երկու վճարում ունեի, մտածեցի` դրանք անեմ, քանի չեմ մոռացել, հետո հանգիստ սրտով կանցնեմ դասերիս: Էդպես հանգիստ ու ալարկոտ վճարումներս արեցի, պայուսակս դասավորեցի` պատրաստվելով անքուն գիշերվան, մտա խոհանոց, ու քանի որ շատ սոված էի, նախորդ օրվանից մնացած կղեմ ֆղեշը դատարկեցի, որ ստամոքսս դիմանա մինչև Սերժի տուն հասնելը. էնտեղ գործի անցնելուց առաջ պիտի պիցցա ուտեինք:

Որքան էլ զարմանալի լիներ, Սերժենց շենքի դուռը բաց էր, ու կարիք չունեի հեռախոսով զանգելու, որ բացի: Հա, նրանց շենքը հնաոճ էր, ու ամեն մարդ իր անձնական զանգը չուներ: Մենակ մի ընդհանուր զանգ էր, որը հնչում էր միջանցքում, ու բնակիչները դուռը չէին բացում` մեկը մյուսի վրա գցելով: Դրա համար հեռախոսն ավելի լավ լուծում էր:

Ինչևէ, բախտս բերեց, ու միանգամից մտա, բարձրացա  Սերժի բնակարան: Դուռը թակում եմ: Բացում են ու միանգամից վրա տալիս.

- Ու՞ր ես, մեռանք զանգելով ու մեսաժ ուղարկելով ու զանգելով:
- Հեսա նայեմ,- ու սկսում եմ գրպաններս խառնշտորել, որ հեռախոսս գտնեմ: Չկա,- կներեք, էրեխեք, հեռախոսս տանն եմ թողել :

Պիցցան համով էր: Վրայից էլ սուրճ ենք խմում, բայց դժվար է պրոյեկտին անցնելը:
- Ներածությունը ես կանեմ,- հայտարարում է Սերժն ու անցնում պատի տակ, մինչ ես ու Իննան գրաֆիկների վրա գլուխ ենք ջարդում:

Բնականաբար, այդ գիշեր չենք վերջացնում. արդեն հինգերորդ անգամ մերուժեր ըգերագնահատել էինք: Ու ժամը մեկի կողմերը ես ու Իննան վեր ենք կենում, որ գնանք:

Հասնում եմ տուն: Համակուրսեցիս` Ժակլինը, ժամանակավոր ինձ հետ է ապրում, մինչև նոր բնակարան գտնի: Գիշերվա ժամը երկուսին արդեն խորը քնած էր: Վախենում եմ լույս վառել: Ոտքերի ծայրերով մտնում եմ ներս, հանվում, որ միանգամից քնեմ: Հետո հիշում եմ` զարթուցիչը: Փնտրում եմ հեռախոսս: Սեղանին չէ, իսկ ես սովոր եմ այնտեղ մոռանալ: Պայուսակներս եմ քանդում, վճարման փաստաթղթերս, բայց ոչ մի տեղ հեռախոսս չի երևում: Հերթով սկսում եմ մտաբերել, թե ինչով եմ զբաղվել օրվա ընթացքում… դասից առաջ ճաշարանում Սերժի ու Իննայի հետ սուրճ էի խմում: Հետո գնացի դասախոսության, հետո խանութ, հետո փոստ, հետո տուն… վճարումներս… հետո իջա խոհանոց, թթվասեր կերա  ու գնացի Սերժենց: Ե՞րբ եմ վերջին անգամ հեռախոսս օգտագործել: Վճարումներ կատարելիս բանկային հաշվեհամարներ էին պետք, որոնք հեռախոսիս մեջ եմ պահում, ու էդ ժամանակ դեռ մոտս էր: Ուրեմն կորել է խոհանոցից Սերժենց տուն գնալու հատվածում: 

Մտնում եմ խոհանոց: Հարևաններս` Լիզն ու Ֆրանսուան, պիժամայով նստած զրույց են անում: Ես էլ եմ պիժամայով: Նրանց տեսնելիս անակնկալի եմ գալիս: 

- Ըըըըը… ըըը, հեռախոս տեսե՞լ եք էս կողմերում:
- Չէ, կորցրե՞լ ես:
- Հա, որ գտնեք… ըըը… ըըը…
- Կվերադարձնենք:

Վերադառնում եմ սենյակ, ուր միայն Ժակլինի շնչառությունն է լսվում: Մտնում եմ անկողին ու հասկանում, որ առավոտյան արթնանալս լուրջ խնդիր է լինելու: Ուրեմն հենց լույսը բացվի, պիտի վեր կենամ:

Լույսը բացվում է: Ժակլինն արդեն ոտքի վրա է:

- Բարի լույս, կասե՞ս ժամը քանիսն է,- հարցնում եմ:
- Ինը:

Քունստանում է, բայց հեռախոսիս բացակայությունը չի թողնում քնել: Դա նշանակում է աշխարհի հետ կապ չունենալ կամ ինտերնետից ավելի կպած լինել, նշանակում է ժամանակից տեղյակ չլինել, առավոտյան չկարողանալ արթնանալ, բանկային հաշվեհամարները նորից էստեղից-էնտեղից հավաքագրել:
- Ժակլին, կզանգե՞ս համարիս,- խնդրում եմ քնաթաթախ:

Ժակլինը փորձում է: Զանգը գնում է: Ինչ-որ մեկը վերցնում է ու չի խոսում:

- Ուրեմն մեկը գտել է,- եզրակացնում է:

«Ուրեմն մեկը գտել է,-մտածում եմ,- բայց ինչու՞ չի պատասխանում… Ախր ու՞մ է պետք գողանալ իմ փտած հեռախոսը, որից ինքս էլ մեծ հաճույքով կհրաժարվեի»: Բայց ինձ ամենաշատը տանջում էր էն հարցը, թե որտեղ են գտել: Իմ տնից Սերժի մոտ տասը րոպեի ոտքի ճանապարհ է: Եթե հեռախոսը խոհանոցում չէր, նշանակում է` գրպանիցս է ընկել: Բայց իմ հին Նոկիան մի հետաքրքիր սովորություն ունի. ամեն ընկնելիս հազար մասի է բաժանվում, ու միայն ես գիտեմ` ոնց դրանք իրար միացնել:

Ընթացքում մտնում եմ ինտերնետ: Մեկ էլ տեսնեմ` մամայիցս նամակ է եկել. «Շտապ պատասխանիր, անհանգիստ եմ: Հենց նոր քեզնից տարօրինակ էս-էմ-էս ստացա»: Հետո գալիս էր էս-էմ-էսի ֆրանսերեն տեքստը. «Այս հեռախոսը ոստիկանությունում է»: Տրված էր հասցեն ու հեռախոսի համարը: Պատասխանում եմ, որ անհանգստանալու կարիք չկա, որ կորցրել եմ: Մամաս հանգստանում է:

Գրանցում եմ ոստիկանության հասցեն ու մտածում` գնա՞լ, թե՞ չգնալ: Մի կողմից, դեմ չեմ լինի, որ հեռախոսս վերադարձնեն. այդպիսով նորը գնելու կարիք չեմ ունենա, մյուս կողմից հիշում եմ զանազան օտարազգիների` Ֆրանսիայի ոստիկանության հետ գործ ունեցած ահասարսուռ պատմությունները, որոնք սովորաբար դեպորտով են ավարտվել: Երևի հիշում եք, թե անձնագիրը կորցնելու պատճառով Ծովինար Նազարյանն ինչ պատմությունների միջով էր անցել Փարիզի օդանավակայանում: Իմ արաբ հարևանին էլ հետ ուղարկեցին Սիրիա, որովհետև տունը թալանել էին, ու համարձակվել էր ոստիկանություն դիմել: Միայն չեմ հիշում` փաստաթղթերը տեղու՞մ էին, թե՞ ոչ: Նման մի դեպք էլ հենց հեռախոսի հետ կապված էր եղել, ու հերոսն էլ հայ էր: Թանկարժեք հեռախոսը կորցրել էր ու դիմել ոստիկանություն: Արդյունքը` դեպորտ:

Էդպիսով զինվեցի Ֆրանսիայում ապրելու իրավունքս հաստատող բոլոր փաստաթղթերով (սկսած ուսանողականից, վերջացրած տան վարձակալության պայմանագրով), գնացի դասի, որ հետո էնտեղից ոստիկանություն մտնեմ:

- Ժակլին, գնումեմոստիկանություն,- շշնջումեմ,- եթեկորեմ, գիտես` որտեղեմ:
- Կուզե՞ս` հետդգամ:
- Չէ, գործչունես:
- Հա, մենք միասին ավելի կասկածելի ենք,- ժպտում է Ժակլինը, որի մայրն արաբ է, ու արտաքնապես հեչ ֆրանսուհու նման չէ: 

Մտնում եմ ոստիկանություն: Մի բարեհամբույր սևամորթուհի հարցնում է, թե ինչով կարող է ինձ օգնել: Բացատրում եմ, որ հեռախոսս կորել է, ու մայրս էս-էմ-էս է ստացել, որ այն ոստիկանությունում է: Հարցնում է, թե ինչ տեսք ունի: Նկարագրում եմ իմ հին ու բարի սև Նոկիան: Ասում են, որ իրենց մոտ է: Ինչ-որ թվեր են հարցնում:

- Չէ, չունեմդրանք… Հայաստանումեն:

Մտքումս ասում եմ` հարցրեք, թե էկրանին ինչ նկար է, թե մորս համարը ոնց է, թե միացնելիս ինչ տեքստ է հայտնվում էկրանին, թե վերջին զանգերն ումից պիտի ստացած լինեմ: Ու ես կպատասխանեմ, որ էկրանին եղբորս դստրիկի նկարն է, որ միացնելիս գրվում է «Բարև Լուսին», որ մորս համարը Հայաստանի կոդով է:

- Իսկօպերատորըկասե՞ք:

Փառք Աստծո, էս մեկը գիտեմ, ու վայրկյաններ անց հեռախոսս հայտնվում է մոտս: Ոչ մի քաշքշուք, ոչ մի «հեռախոսը գողացել ես» տիպի արտահայտություններ, ոչ մի «էստեղ սպասեք, մինչև պարզենք» տիպի երկարատև ու հոգնեցուցիչ սպասումներ, ոչ մի ձերբակալություն ու դեպորտ:

Կարդում եմ Իննայի` նախորդ օրվա էս-էմ-էսը, ստուգում բաց թողնված զանգերը: Մոռանում եմ հարցնել, թե ինչպես և որտեղ է գտնվել: Վերջապես, նայում եմ ժամացույցին: Դեռ մեկուկես ժամ ունեմ: Գնում եմ ճաշարան: Շառլոթը, Սոֆին ու Վիվիենը ճաշում են: Միանում եմ նրանց: Քիչ անց.

- Ուշացանք, գնանքդասիարդեն:
- Ո՞նց, դեռ քառասունհինգ րոպե կա,- ու նայում եմ հեռախոսիս ժամացույցին, որը 1:15 է ցույց տալիս:
- Ոչ, երկուսին հինգ է պակաս,- Նանեն ու Աստղիկը ցույց են տալիս ձեռքի ժամացույցը:

Գլուխս բարձրացնում եմ ափսեիցս: Ճաշարանի պատերն անհետացել են: Ավելի փոքր սենյակում եմ: Անկյունում տոնածառ է դրված: Դիմացս էլ զարդարված սեղանն է:

- Լուսին, ուշանում ենք, արագացրու, լսու՞մ ես:
- Հա, Աստ,- պատասխանում եմ երազկոտ` չհասկանալով ինչ է կատարվում:

Տեղիցս վեր եմ կենում, հագնում վերարկուս ու միանում արդեն պատրաստ կանգնած ընկերուհիներիս` Աստղիկին ու Նանեին: Դուրս ենք գալիս փողոց: Երևանն է: Թաքուն նայում եմ հեռախոսիս օրացույցին: 2007 թ. հունվարի մեկ:

----------

aragats (20.02.2012), armen9494 (19.02.2012), Arpine (20.02.2012), Freeman (19.02.2012), Kanamar (19.02.2012), Mark Pauler (21.02.2012), Sambitbaba (25.02.2012), unknown (19.02.2012), Արէա (19.02.2012), Դավիթ (22.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (19.02.2012), Նիկեա (19.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 7.
Անվերնագիր*

*  *  *
Էգոն ծնվեց, որպեսզի շահ բերի աշխարհ, դարձնի դրա բնակիչներին եսակենտրոն և ոխակիր: Այդ ժամանակ հայտնվեց հակաէգոն, որպեսզի նախապատրաստի նրանց հանգուցյալ կյանքին: Երբ սրա ստվերն աննկատ մոտենում, կոտրում է համարձակությունն ու դատարկված տեղերում ցանում վախեր, հակաէգոն բացում է ճերմակ թևերը, որպեսզի զրահներով շրջապատված, հանդարտված քայլեր կատարվեն դեպի չբացահայտված իրականություն: 

- Իմ հրեշտակ, դու գոյությու՞ն ունես:
- Ըհը: Գնա՞նք, - հարցնում է նա կարճ դադարից հետո:
- Կուզենայի հրաժեշտ տալ բարեկամներիս:
- Դրա կարիքը չկա` այժմ ապրելու ես նրանց հոգիներում:

*  *  *
Մանուկ է լույս աշխարհ գալիս: Դիմավորեք մաքուր հոգուն արժանի կարգով:

- Մաքուր հոգի՞, - զարմանում է: - Այս մանուկներն իրենց հոգիներում պահում են հազարամյակների օրենքները:
- Ի՞նչ օրենքներ, - հարցնում եմ:
- Դոմինանտության օրենքները:

Ասում են, կյանքի վերջում մարդը սկսում է բավարարվել նրանով, ինչ արդեն ստեղծել է: Համակերպվածության զգացողությունը հատուկ է էգոյին, որովհետև նրա բոլոր ձգտումներն աշխարհիկ են, իսկ ցանկացած ֆիզիկական գոյություն դատապարտված է վերջի: Էգոյի արժանապատվությունն է, երբ նորածինը ոտքի է կանգնում, սակայն նրա վերջաբանում գլխավոր դերը հատկացված է հակաէգոյին:

- Բայց ես դեռ այնքան նախատեսած գործեր ունեմ, - հառաչում է էգոն:
- Բավական է, - արդեն տանտիրոջ կարգով հրահանգում է հակաէգոն և նրա խոսակիցը հնազանդվում է:

*  *  *
- Ինձ կյանք կտա՞ս:
- Ես կտամ քեզ էգո, որպեսզի կարողանաս գոյատևել և կտամ քեզ հակաէգո, որպեսզի երբեք չմոռանաս, թե որտեղից ես սերում և ուր պետք է վերադառնաս: 

Մթության մեջ լույսի մի աստղիկ է երևում: Մանուկը լողում է դեպի այն: Ձեռքը դիպչում է անդեմ, մուգ գույներով պատված, մարդանման մի արարածի: Կարծես թե նա բերան չունի, բայց պարզ լսվում են նրա արտասանած բառերը` «Միասին լողա՞նք»: «Ըհը»` պատասխանում է մանուկը և երկուսով ձգվում են դեպի լույսը: Դիմավորեք նորածնին:

Հետաքրքիր է, երեխաները ժառանգում են հազարամյակների ընթացքում հավաքած մարդկային փորձը, բայց չեն կարողանում հասնել հավերժական լռությանը: Նորածինը ժառանգում է կյանքի աղմուկը, բայց հակաէգոյի էությունն այլ է` այն սերնդե սերունդ փոխանցելն անիմաստ է, որովհետև նա ամենուր է:

- Իմ հրեշտակ, դու իրոք գոյություն ունես: - Կարելի է կուտակել ոսկի, որովհետև այն իշխանություն և բարվոք կյանք է խոստանում` սա էգոյի դրսևորումն է, բայց կարիք չկա սպիտակ ձյուն հավաքել խոր ձմեռ ժամանակ: Դրանով կարելի է խաղալ և հիանալ, մոռանալով տեղ և ժամ` սա հակաէգոյի դրսևորումն է: Քանի դեռ հիվանդը հետաքրքրվում է ամիս ամսաթվով, պետք չէ վախենալ` նա դեռ ապրելու է: Հավերժական լռությունն անհնար է կուտակել, ինչպես անհնար է, որ մարդը կլանի այն քաղաքը, որում ապրում է: Այն ամենուր է և առաջին իսկ կանչով փարվում է մարդուն, բռնաբարված, բայց ոխի զգացումը ներողամտության կույս սրով հատած քրոջ նման. ամենուր և ամեն ժամ:    

Գիշերային երկխոսություն
Աստղազարդ գիշեր է: Քաղաքի գլխավոր փողոցներում տեղակայված խանութների լույսերը վառ են, թեև արդեն բավական ուշ է: Ավելորդություններով աչքի չընկնող բնակավայրը շրջապատված է գործարաններով և ֆաբրիկաներով: Օդն այստեղ հագեցած է մեքենայական յուղով` բավարար է մի քիչ երկար քայլել փողոցով, որպեսզի դրա գազերը խտանան և սևացնեն մատներիդ ծայրերը: 

Այստեղ կա բարձրահարկ մի շենք, որը տեղի կառավարությունը որպես հանրակացարան է օգտագործում եկվոր-աշխատավորների համար, քանի որ նրանցից ոչ ոք երկար չի դիմանում արդյունաբերական թափոնների և գոլորշու մեջ:  Շենքի կտուրին նստած է մարդանման մեկը: Նա դեմք չունի: Հագած է մինչև ոտքի թաթերը հասնող, սպիտակ գույնի, ոսկե կարերով, հարթ զգեստ: Գլխաշորը ծածկում է գլուխը, դրա տակից երևում են ոսկեգույն մազերի մի քանի փնջեր: 

Ետևից աննկատ մոտենում է մերկ մարմնով, գորշ գույներով պատված մի արարած: Նա, նույնպես անդեմ է, իսկ աչքերի նեղ փոսիկներում լորձանման, կարծես թե առանձին գոյություն հանդիսացող դոնդող է, որն ամեն կերպ փորձում է դուրս պրծնել իր բնից: Նա թեթև ցատկում է կտուրի եզրին գտնվող բետոնե սալիկին և հայտնվում Ճերմակավորի կողքին: Վերջինս չի նայում հյուրին, բայց վաղուց ծանոթ է նրա քայլվածքին:      

- Մեկ է, չեմ հասկանում: Ես նրանց տալիս եմ իշխանություն և բարիքներ ունենալու կարողություններ, իսկ նրանք վերջում քեզ են ուզում տեսնել: Բա արդարությու՞նը, - լռություն է տիրում: - Հասկացա` իմ զգացումներն այնքան ցածր են քո հայացքներից, որ չես ցանկանում, հա՞, պատասխանել: Գիտես միշտ նու՞յնն է լինելու, հույս ունես, որ գաղտնիքդ չե՞մ բացահայտի: Սուրդ անկարող է քեզ հավերժ օգնել:

- Շատ համառն ես, թե մինչև հիմա կարծում ես, որ իմ կարողությունները սրիս մեջ են: 
- Եթե այդպես չէ, ապա այն ինձ տուր: Ես ուզում եմ ունենալ թևավոր սուրդ, - գրգռվում է Գորշավորը:
- Հը, այդ շատ նման է քեզ:
- Հիմա չես տալի՞ս, - անհամբեր ընդհատում է նա:
- Տալիս եմ, իհարկե, - ասում է Ճերմակավորն ու վերցնում կողքին դրված թուրը, որը շեղբի հիմքում ուներ հրեշտակի թևերին նմանվող կցորդներ: - Վերցրու, - ասում է նա և բռնակը պարզում Գորշավորին: Վերջինն անվստահությամբ ձեռքն է առնում սուրը, շուռումուռ տալիս, բայց համոզվելով, որ այն իրական է, ոտքի է կանգնում ու կախում թուրը փողոցի վրա: Մեծ հույսեր ուներ, սակայն ապարդյուն` ոչինչ տեղի չունեցավ:
- Հը, ստացվե՞ց մի բան, - հարցնում է Ճերմակավորը:
- Չէ, չեմ հասկանում, - պատասխանում է Գորշավորը, նստում է սալիկին և թուրը դնում ծնկներին: Լռություն է տիրում: Սպիտակ զգեստով էակը հանդարտ նստած է, նրա դեմքն ուղղված է մի կետի: Խոսակցի աչքերն անհանգիստ այս ու այն կողմ են թեքվում, արծիվների` որս փնտրող հեռատես աչքերի նման: - Գիտե՞ս ինչ է զգում հայրը, երբ որդին առաջին անգամ աշխատավարձ է ստանում, - հարցնում է Գորշավորը: - Նա չի ուրախանում կամ հպարտանում, այլ մտածում է, թե ինչքան ժամանակ անց որդին կսկսի վաստակել իր չափ, որովհետև ցանկանում է միշտ գերակա մնալ: Անկախ իր հաշվարկած ժամկետներից, նրա մեջ արթնանում է խանդը և սկսում կրծել միտքը: Սրանց մասին գիտե՞ս: Ասա, տեղյա՞կ ես մարդկանց այսպիսի դրսևորումներից, - սկսում է վրդովվել նա:
- Գիտե՞ս ինչ եմ մտածում, - սկսում է Ճերմակավորը:
- Հը՞:
- Գնանք` ես ուզում եմ քեզ թեյ հյուրասիրել, - թեթև տոնով ասում է նա: 
- Դու անհույս ես, - հիասթափվում է Գորշավորը: - Լավ կլինի, որ դու գնաս քո ճանապարհով, ես` իմ: Որքան քիչ հանդիպենք, այնքան ավելի նախընտրելի, - ասում է նա, դնում սուրը խոսակցի կողքին ու նույն փափուկ քայլերով ուղղվում դեպի ներքև տանող աստիճանները: 

Ճարմակավորը սպասում է մինչև հյուրը հեռանա: Նա վերցնում է թևավոր սուրն ու կանգնում կտուրի կենտրոնում` ինչ-որ բանի սպասելով: Դրա մի հատված հետզհետե սկսում է պատվել մշուշանման, բայց խիտ գազով: Այն դանդաղ դուրս է գալիս կտուրի տակից և ձևավորում 30-35 տարեկան տղամարդու գլուխ: Նույն կերպ կազմվում են նրա իրանն ու վերջույթները: Նա չի շնչում: Տղամարդը ներքնաշորերով է և հորիզոնական դիրքով կախված է օդում` Ճերմակավորի դիմաց: Իր տարիքին չհամապատասխանող կնճռոտված մաշկ ունի և սևացած, ուռած մատներ: 

Հյուրընկալը բարձրացնում է սուրն ու կամաց իջեցնում նորեկի կրծքին: Դրա շեղբի տակից թույլ լույս է դուրս գալիս և տղամարդը բացում է աչքերն ու խորը շունչ քաշում, ինչպես երկար ժամանակ ջրի տակ անցկացրած լողորդը, երբ դուրս է գալիս ավազանից: 

- Իմ հրեշտակ, դու գոյությու՞ն ունես, - ոտքի կանգնելով, հիացած աչքերով հարցնում է տղամարդը:
- Գնանք, - նույն թեթևությամբ ասում է Ճերմակավորը, - գնանք ձեզ թեյ հյուրասիրեմ: 

 *  *  *
Անձնավորումը հակաէգոյինն է, ընդհանրացումը` էգոյինը, ներկան հակաէգոյինն է, անցյալն ու ապագան` էգոյինը:

----------

aragats (20.02.2012), E-la Via (20.02.2012), Kanamar (19.02.2012), Mark Pauler (21.02.2012), Peace (19.02.2012), Sambitbaba (25.02.2012), Skeptic (19.02.2012), unknown (19.02.2012), Արէա (19.02.2012), Դավիթ (22.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 8.
Գերբնական Ակումբ*
Գիշերվա (կամ առավոտվա) ժամը չորսը կլիներ: Ակումբում մարդ չկար: Սովորաբար էդ ժամերին մեկ-երկու խելառներ լինում են, որ Զրուցարանն ակտիվ են պահում: Էս անգամ Ակումբցին մենակ էր: Ձանձրույթից չգիտեր` ինչ աներ: Հոգնել էր անընդհատ ռեֆրեշ կոճակը սեղմելուց: Բացի իրենից ուրիշ օնլայն մարդ չկար, ոչ նույնիսկ անտեսանելի:

Ու մեկ էլ հերթական ռեֆրեշների ժամանակ Զրուցարանում նոր գրառում հայտնվեց ինչ-որ անծանոթ Նիկի հեղինակությամբ: «Յա, նոր անդամ: Խոսացնեմ, տեսնեմ ով ա»,- մտածեց Ակումբցին ու մտավ Զրուցարան:
Պարզվեց, որ Նիկը հեչ էլ նոր անդամ չէր. նա երկու միլիոն ութ հարյուր հազար հինգ հարյուր վաթսուն մեկուկես գրառում ուներ: Հը՞: Գրառումները կոտորակային լինու՞մ են: Էս ի՞նչ հաշիվ էր: Դա դեռ հերիք չէր, Նիկի անվան տակ վարկանիշի փոխարեն պստիկ ուրվական էր նկարված, իսկ կարգավիճակը` գերբնական էակ: Ավատարն էլ դեղին աչքերով մարդու դեմք էր:

Էս ամեն ինչն ուսումնասիրելուց հետո Ակումբցին անցավ Նիկի գրառումը կարդալուն: «Ակումբցի ջան, ի՞նչ կա»: Զարմանալի էր այդպես խորհրդավոր տեսքով վիրտուալ հանրությանը ներկայանալուց հետո էսքան հասարակ գրառում անելը: Ակումբցին սկսեց պատասխանը գրել: Բայց մինչ կհավաքեր, կգրեր-կջնջեր ասելիքը, նոր գրառում հայտնվեց նախորդի անմիջապես ներքևում. «Հոպ, տենց հաշիվ չի, հերիք գրես-ջնջես: Անիմաստ ա: Ես սաղ գիտեմ»: Ակումբցին շշմեց: Կատաղած պատասխան գրեց. «Ո՞վ ես դու արա»: Նիկը ծիծաղող սմայլիկ դրեց: Ո՞նց, մենակ սմայլիկից կազմված գրառու՞մ: Բայց Ակումբցին լսում էր նաև սմայլիկի ձայնը: Էս ի՞նչ հաշիվ ա, էս ի՞նչ նորամուծություններ ա Չուկն արել:

Սմայլիկը լրջացավ, աչքերը կլորացրեց, սկսեց հորանջել, իսկ հետո ասաց. «Հը, չե՞ս գալիս, սպասում ենք քեզ»: Էստեղ Ակումբցին լրիվ խառնվեց իրար: Ձեռքերը կապ էին ընկել, էլ ոչինչ չէր կարողանում գրել: Ու հենց էդ պահին էր, որ էկրանից մի ձեռք դուրս եկավ, բռնեց Ակումբցուն, ներս տարավ (առանց կոշիկները հանելու):

Ակումբցին ուշքի չէր գալիս: Նիկը մի բաժակ ջուր տվեց: «Հանգիստ,- ասաց,- դու հիմա բառիս բուն իմաստով վիրտուալում ես: Ամեն մարդու էսպիսի հնարավորություն չի տրվում: Դա շատ արտասովոր բան է: Պետք է Ակումբում միայն մի հոգի օնլայն լինի: Նման բան մեկ էլ հինգ տարի առաջ է պատահել միայն մի հոգու հետ»: «Ու՞մ»,- հարցրեց հետաքրքրասեր Ակումբցին: «Նո, նո, նո, դու դա չես իմանալու»,- պատասխանեց Նիկը: «Ակումբում թեմա կբացեմ քո մասին»,- սպառնաց Ակումբցին: «Քեզ գժի տեղ կդնեն,- ծիծաղեց Նիկը,- լավ, արի սկսենք մեր վիրտուալ ճամփորդությունը:

Նիկն Ակումբցուն տարավ մի մեծ վիրտուալ հրապարակ, որտեղից անթիվ-անհամար փողոցներ էին սկսվում: Մի մասը շատ լայն էին ու երկար, մյուսներն էնքան պուճուր, որ Ակումբցին հազիվ էր տեսնում դրանք: Հրապարակի կենտրոնում սլաքներով ցույց էր տրված, թե որ կողմում որ փողոցն է: «Այ, տեսնու՞մ ես այն հսկա ու լայն փողոցը, որ մեջը լիքը խանութներ կան: Դա Ֆեյսբուքն է: Ուզու՞մ ես էնտեղ քո տունը գտնենք»: «Ես Ֆեյսբուքում չկամ»,- մրթմրթաց Ակումբցին: «Ժամանակի հարց է,- ծիծաղեց Նիկը,- տես, այ էն մեկն էլ Ակումբն է: Էնտեղ տները մարդկանց չեն պատկանում, այլ թեմաներին: Մարդիկ միայն կահույք նավակներ ունեն: Դրանցով շրջում են տնետուն, մասնակցում քննարկումներին: Էնտեղ անկյունում իմ ու քո նավակներն են կանգնած, որովհետև միայն երկուսով ենք օնլայն»: «Բա էս ի՞նչ փողոց է, որ անընդհատ մյուս փողոցների վրա է բարձրանում-իջնում»,- հետաքրքրվեց Ակումբցին: «Էլ ո՞վ պիտի լինի: Մեր բարեկամ Գուգլն է: Հենց մի բան ես փնտրում, սկսում է հերթով բոլոր փողոցների տեսքն ընդունել, տներն ուսումնասիրել ու գտնել ուզածդ բանը»: «Իսկ էն ի՞նչ տարօրինակ մանր փողոցներ են, որ մեծից են սկիզբ առնում ու կարգին տներ էլ չունեն: Ոնց որ մի քանի հատ տենցը կա»: «Հա, դրանք էլ բլոգներն են: Բլոգերները տուն կառուցել չգիտեն, դրա համար էլ էդքան գեշ է ստացվել: Բայց դե տեսնում ես, որ բլոգն ավելի ձեռնտու է. թեկուզ պստիկ, բայց մի ամբողջ փողոց է քեզ հասնում, որտեղ կարող ես լիքը, թեկուզ անդուր, տներ կառուցել: Բա քեզ թվում է` ինչու՞ են բլոգները ֆորումներին հաղթում: Հիմա որ քեզ հարցնեին, դու նավա՞կը կընտրեիր, թե՞ փողոցը: Բայց դե անխելք մեռնում են, էժանագին բան է: Ըստ էության, էդ մի ամբողջ փողոցը մի լավ նավակ արժե»: «Եթե ջուր չկա, նավակները ո՞նց են լողում»: «Մի մոռացիր, որ սա վիրտուալ աշխարհն է: Դու ո՞նց ես առանց ինքնաթիռ նստելու skype-ով ԱՄՆ-ում գտնվող ազգականներիդ տեսնում»:

Ակումբցին զարմացած նայում էր վիրտուալ աշխարհին, որտեղ, փաստորեն, առաջին անգամ էր լինում: «Լավ, Նիկ, բա դու ո՞վ ես, մա՞րդ ես»,- հարցնում է Ակումբցին` հուսալով որևէ խելքին մոտ պատասխան լսել: «Ինչ-որ իմաստով մարդ եմ, բայց իրական աշխարհում գոյություն չունեմ, մենակ վիրտուալ եմ»: «Քեզ նման շատե՞րը կան»: «Հա, անթիվ-անհամար: Վերցնենք միայն, որ ամեն իրական մարդ իր վիրտուալ կրկնօրինակն ունի: Բայց կան նաև վիրտուալներ, որոնց իրականները չկան, ու դուք դրա մասին երբեք չեք իմանում: Ես նրանցից եմ»:

Հետո Նիկը որոշեց Ակումբցուն հետ տանել, բայց մինչ այդ մի շիշ վիրտուալ գինի տվեց, որ հետը տանի, ընկերներով խմեն:

Ակումբցին արթնացավ: Մտածեց երազ էր, բայց հաջորդ վայրկյանին տեսավ վիրտուալ գինու շիշը, որը համ կար, համ չկար: Միացրեց կոմպը, մտավ Ակումբի ստեղծագործական նախագծեր բաժին ու առաջարկեց գերբնական թեմայով մրցույթ սկսել:

----------

Ameli (23.02.2012), anahit96 (20.02.2012), aragats (20.02.2012), Ariadna (20.02.2012), armen9494 (19.02.2012), Arpine (21.02.2012), Chilly (23.02.2012), E-la Via (20.02.2012), Freeman (19.02.2012), Jarre (26.02.2012), Kanamar (19.02.2012), Mark Pauler (22.02.2012), Moonwalker (19.02.2012), Nare-M (20.02.2012), Peace (19.02.2012), Rammstein (20.02.2012), Sambitbaba (25.02.2012), Smokie (05.04.2012), unknown (19.02.2012), Varzor (20.02.2012), Դավիթ (22.02.2012), Ժունդիայի (19.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2012), Նիկեա (19.12.2015), Նուշություն (20.02.2012), Շինարար (19.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 9.
Բարև, Կարո*

Կարոյին թաղեցինք, քելեխին կերանք, խմեցինք, անցավորներին օղորմի տվինք: Մի քիչ մղկտացինք ու հանգստացանք: Հիմա ինչ անես՝ եղածը եղած էր:

Յոթն անցավ: Հաջորդ օրը՝ լույսը դեռ չբացված, դուռը զարկեցին: Բացեցի:

- Բարի օր, Ռազմիկ:
- Աստծո բարին, Կարո ջան: Հո բան չի՞ էղել... էս առավոտ շուտ...
- Չէ, ինչ պիտի լինի, ասեցի տեսնեմ ոնց ես, ինչ ես:

Կարոն ներս մտավ:

- Խմելու բան կա՞:
- Հա, ախպերս, էրեկվա յոթից մնացած թթի արաղ ունեմ, սպասի բերեմ:

Դրեցի սեղանին:

- Դե լից, Ռազմիկ ջան:

Լցրեցի: Անո՜ւշ:

- Լավ գնաց, մի հատ էլ:

Մեծ ախպորս ասածն օրենք էր: Մի-մի հատ էլ կոնծեցինք:

- Տեսքդ լավն ա, ախպերս, աչքով չտամ,- ասեցի Կարոյիս:

Կարոն թարս-թարս նայեց վրաս:

- Էս հագնելու բա՞ն էր, որ ինձ եք հագցրել:

Նեղվեցի մի քիչ... Թազա շորերը ափսոսել էինք դագաղի մեջ քոռուփուչ անել:

- Սպասի հիմա լավերը բերեմ, հեչ չմտածես:

Գնացի ինձ համար նոր առած շալվար-պիջակը բերեցի, տվեցի ախպորս:

- Հագովս կլինի ո՞ր,- ասեց ու սկսեց վրան քաշել:

Լավ նստեց:

- Իսկականն ա,- բութս տնկեցի ես:

Իրիկունը հարևաններն էկան, նստեցինք, խոսեցինք: Ամեն մեկը վերջին նորություններով կիսվեց, Կարոն էլ իրենից պատմեց: Մի-մի թաս էլ էդպես խմեցինք, օրներս մթնեց:

Առավոտը Կարոն վեր կացավ, թե.

- Ես գնացի, ախպերս:
- Էլ ե՞րբ կերևաս,- հարցրեցի ես:
- Աստված որ հաջողի, մինչև քառասունք անպայման կտեսնվենք:
- Էդ լավ բան ես ասում, Կարո ջան,- ուրախացա ես:

Ախպերս ասածն արեց: Քառասունքից առաջ էկավ: Բարեկամներով հավաքվեցինք: Մաճառ խմեցինք, հանաք արեցինք, ուրախացանք, օրներս մթնեց, անցավ:

- Էս Կարոն վաղուցվանից ա չի էրևացել,- մի օր ասեց մեր հարևան Աղունը,- մի վատ բան պատահած չլինի:
- Բերանդ խերով բացի, այ կնիկ:
- Բան չասեցի, Ռազմո ջան...

Կարոյիս ի՞նչ պիտի լիներ, նրա մերը չմեռնի: Մի շաբաթ չանցած՝ նորից տնկվեց մեր տան շեմին: Շատ ջիգյարով տղա դուրս եկավ: Բա չէ, ուրիշների նման: Հեռանում են, մոռանում: Էլ ոչ գնալ, ոչ գալ...

Մեր օջախում դրվածքն ուրիշ է, իրար սիրել-շահել կա, պատիվ-հարգանք կա: Իսկական հարազատությունը էդպես գիտի: Մեր արյունը ջուր չի դառնա, չէ...

Հիմա ամիսը ոնց էլ չլինի մի երկու անգամ հանդիպում ենք: Պատահում է՝ ինքն է գալիս, պատահում է՝ ես եմ գնում:

Կապը պահպանում ենք:

Դրանից էլ լավ բա՞ն:

----------

aragats (20.02.2012), armen9494 (19.02.2012), Cindrella Man (19.02.2012), Lusinamara (19.02.2012), Mark Pauler (22.02.2012), Sambitbaba (25.02.2012), unknown (19.02.2012), Varzor (20.02.2012), Դավիթ (22.02.2012), Նիկեա (19.12.2015), Շինարար (19.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 10.
Առեղծվածային շրջաններ*

- Արթնացի՛ր – շատ հստակ հնչեց նրա ականջներում:

Միանգամից սթափվեց ու նայեց շուրջը, միայն գիշերային մթությունն էր ու լռությունը, ուրիշ ոչինչ: Որոշեց նորից քնել ու գլուխը դրեց բարձին:

- Արթնացի՛ր – այս անգամ ավելի պահանջկոտ էր ձայնը ու բացի այդ ինչ-որ կոշտ առարկայով կարծես հրեցին: Նորից վեր թռավ, այս անգամ մթության մեջ կանգնած էր մի էակ կարմիր վառվռուն աչքերով ու նայում էր ուղիղ նրա վրա:

Մի տեսակ սառեց, բայց, ինչը շատ զարմանալի էր, չվախեցավ: Այլ հետաքրքրությամբ նայեց, կարծես սպասելով թե հետո ինչ է լինելու:

Սպասումը այնքան երկար տևեց, որ արդեն մտածեց թե դա մի մտատածին կերպար է և նորից ուզում էր պառկել, բայց վերջապես խոսեց.

- Արի՛ իմ ետևից – մի տեսակ խուլ ձայն էր դա, որը լսվում էր ոչ թե ականջներով օդի մոլեկուլների շարժումով առաջացած ալիքով, իսկ նա հանել էր լսողական ապարատը ու դա նույնիկ հնարավոր էլ չէր, այլ ուղեղում: Տարօրինակ էակը բերանը չէր բացում ու փակում ու առհասարակ կարծես թե բերան էլ չուներ, բայց մտքում պարզ հնչում էին բառերը, ուրեմն ուղեղով էր խոսում ու լսելի դառնում: Չնայած դեռ շատ շուտ էր խոսել նրա ուղեղի մասին, քանի որ դեռ պարզ չէր արդյոք ուներ նա ուղեղ թե ոչ:

Լուռ վեր կացավ ու գնաց նրա ետևից դեպի պատշգամբ: Ամառ էր, ու բոլորովին էլ տաօրինակ չէր, որ պատուհանը բաց էր, բայց տարօրինակ էր, որ էակը շարժվեց հենց նրա կողմը, իսկ հետո կտրուկ շրջվելով, նորից հրամայեց.

- Ձեռքդ տուր, - ու պարզեց ձեռքանման մի ելուստ, որը սակայն քիչ էր նման մարդկային ձեռքին:

Առանց վարանելու նա մեկնեց ձեռքն ու նրանք լուսնային արագությամբ սլացան վերև, իսկ նա առանց վախի նայում էր այս ամենին ու ուղղակի սպասում, իսկ հետո՞...

Շուտով նրանք հասան բաց տիեզերք, նա ցույց տվեց երկրագունդը: Երկար նայելուց հետո շրջվեց ու ասաց.

– Կուզե՞ս իմանալ մեր բոլոր գաղտնիքները: Մենք պատրաստ ենք ամեն ինչ քեզ պատմելու, դու շատ նոր բաներ կիմանաս ինչպես քո և ձեր երկրագնդի մասին, այնպես էլ մեր մոլորակի մասին:

Քիչ հետո նրանք նորից սլացան լույսի արագությունից էլ արագ ու հայտնվեցին մեկ այլ մոլորակի կողքին: Սակայն սա լրիվ այլ մոլորակ էր, ամենևին Երկրին նման չէր, այստեղ գերիշխում էին մանուշակագույնն ու կարմիրը:

Հանկարծ նա շրջվեց դեպի էակն ու ասաց.

- Տար ինձ տուն, ինձ պետք չեն ձեր գաղտնիքները:

Կոնկրետ չգիտեր թե ինչը նրան ստիպեց դա ասել, ուղղակի զգաց, որ պետք է գնա տուն ու վերջ:

Բառերը կարծես արձագանքեցին նրա գլխում ու ողջ տիեզերքով: Էակը լուռ բռնեց նրա ձեռքն ու նրանք սլացան: Շուտով նա կանգնած էր իրենց պատշգամբում, իսկ մի քանի վարկյան հետո, ինչպես իրեն թվաց, բացեց աչքերն ու տեսավ առավոտյան արևի շողերը սենյակում:

- Երազ էր, - մտածեց նա ու վերկենալով սկսեց հագնվել:

Անցել էր մոտ մեկ ամիս ու ամբողջ ընտանիքով որոշեցին մաքրել պատշգամբը, հազար ու մի իրեր թափված կամ խցկված էին տարբեր անկյուններում: Նրանց մեջ էր նաև բացովի մահճակալը, որը երկար ժամանակ չէին օգտագործում, բայց որոշել էին հին մահճակալներից մեկը փոխարինել նրանով, իսկ երբ քաշեցին պատի մոտ դրված մահճակալը զարմանքը քարացավ նրանց բոլորի դեմքերին: Պատին քերծված էին մեծ չափսերի շրջաններ, իրար մեջ, նույն կենտրոնով, զարմանալի ճշտությամբ:

Սկզբից մտածեցին թե ընտանիքի փոքրը գուցե չարաճճիություն է արել ու գծել, բայց հնարավոր չէր, որ 7-8 տարեկան երեխան այդ չափերի ու այդ ճշտությամբ շրջաններ գծեր: Իսկ երբ նայեցին մահճակալի գլխամասին, ավելի մեծ զարմանք համակեց նրանց: Այնտեղ նույն շրջանագծերն էին ավելի փոքր չափերի: Ստուգեցին տանը գտնվող բոլոր կլոր առարկաները, բայց ոչ մեկը չհամընկավ դրանց որևէ մեկի չափի հետ: Առեղծվածը մնաց առաղծված, պարուրված ծանր ու անթափանց վարագույրով:
(իրական պատմություն)

----------

aragats (20.02.2012), armen9494 (19.02.2012), Freeman (19.02.2012), Kanamar (19.02.2012), Lusinamara (19.02.2012), Mark Pauler (22.02.2012), Sambitbaba (25.02.2012), unknown (19.02.2012), Varzor (20.02.2012), Դավիթ (22.02.2012), Մինա (19.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 11.
Մահվան Պարը*

«Ես գրող եմ: Դանիել Հերունցն եմ ես: Վատ չեմ գրում: Երբ մոտս ինքնասիրահարվածության առանձնապես սուր նոպաներ են բռնում՝ ինձ համարում եմ մաքաբրի հայր, կամ ինչպես քննադատներն են անվանում՝ մաքաբրի արքա: Մաքաբրն իմ ընտրած ժանրն է ստեղծագործելու: Գրականության մեջ արսափի, առեղծվածի,  հուսահատության ու մահվան մթնոլորտն է մաքաբրը: Իսկ հենց բառի բացատրությունը՝ մահվան պարն է: Ես այդ սրճարանը շատ եմ սիրում: Ինչի համար և ստիպված եմ այս թուղթը սևացնել այժմ: Երիտասարդը պարզապես հանգիստ նստած իր թերթն էր կարդում: Հետո մոտեցավ մատուցողն ու սեղանին դրեց գոլորշիապատ, թափանցիկ թեյնիկը: Այն, որ թեյի խոտը սեղմող սարք է մեջը լինում: Շատ մարդ չկար սրճարանում: Ես ամեն ինչ ֆիքսում եմ: Գրողի պարտականությունն է: Նկատել, ֆիքսել այն ինչ ուրիշներն անուշադրության են մատնում: Երիտասարդի կողքի սեղանին էլ մեկը կար նստած:Նկատեցի, տարօրինակ հայացք ուներ, բայց դե ո՞վ չունի ժամանակ առ ժամանակ: Ուրիշ սեղաններին մեկումեջ աղջիկների խմբեր էին նստած, սուրճ, կոկտեյլ էին խմում, սենդվիչ կծմծում: Ու այդ տղան: Հանգիստ իր թերթն էր կարդում: Առավոտն էր: Օրվա ժամը չէ, թերթը: Կեսօրից մի փոքր անց էր: Հետո... հետո դժվարանում եմ ասել՝ ինչ եղավ: Իսկ ես գրող եմ: Իմ հացն է՝ ասել, թե ինչ եղավ: Թերթը կտրուկ խշխշոցով փակեց՝ ինձ ստիպելով հայացքս գրքից կտրել և նորից իր կողմը նայել: Հայացքում ինչ-որ բան էր փոխվել: Մի տեսակ անորոշություն... թեապատիա էր հայտնվել աչքերում: Եռման ջրով թեյնիկը վերցրեց, բայց բաժակին չմոտեցրեց: Դանդաղ, ասես դանդաղեցրած կադրով բարձրացրեց վեր... ու... լցրեց գլխին... Աստված իմ... Ուղիղ գլխին... Ցավից սկսեց գոռալ... ու շարունակում էր լցնել... Դատարկեց մինչև վերջին կաթիլը... Գոռում էր: Հետո աթոռից գլորվեց ու անշարժացավ»:

- Գալստյան, սա ի՞նչ է:
Միքայել Գալստյանը հայացքը կտրեց փոքրիկ հեռուստացույցից. 02-ն էր նայում: 

- Վկաներից մեկի նկարագրությունը: Հաճախորդներից միայն նա էր դեպքի վայրում մնացել, երբ մենք հասանք: 
- Ուրիշ վկայություն չկա՞: Որտեղ դեպքը պատմած կլինեն, ոչ թե ինքնանկարագրական  պատմվածք գրած կլինեն: 
- Մատուցողինը կա: Բայց սա ավելի գրագետ էր գրված, - արդարացավ Գալստյանը:
- Հայոց լեզվի օլիմպիադա չի: Տուր տեսնեմ այդ մյուսը:

“Լավություն անողի գլուխը փլավքամիչ ա»- մտովի կնճռոտվեց Գալստյանը՝ թղթերի միջից գտնելով մատուցողի վկայությունն ու հանձնելով հրամանատարին:

*** 
Դանիել Հերունցը գիշերը վեր թռավ այն համոզմունքով, որ մեկը սենյակի անկյունում կանգնած իրեն է նայում: Աչքերը մի քանի անգամ թարթեց՝ քնի շղարշը դեն նետելու համար ու հայացքը հառեց իր կասկածած անկյունին: Բարձր մեջքով աթոռն էր՝ վրան իր խառըխուռը թղթերը: 

Մահտեսի օրագրից
_«Ինչպե՞ս ես, իմ սիրելի գրողիկ, գրքերդ գրո՞ւմ ես: Գրի-գրի, որ Մահտեսը կարդա: Ի վերջո դու դեռ դա չգիտես, բայց դու Մահտեսի համար ես գրում: Նա քո ամենանվիրյալ ընթեցողն է: Օ, դու մաքաբրի Արքա: Մի օր դու կիմանաս, որ գրում ես մաքաբրի Աստծո համար: Ծնկի իջիր, Արքա: Եթե չես ուզում, որ  Մահտեսը ինքը քեզ իջեցնի այդ դիրքին: Ու դեռ հայտնի չէ՝ Մահտեսը ինչ կպահանջի, որ դու անես այդ դիրքում: Դու պետք է քո դեմքը տեսնեիր, գրողիկ, երբ այն դժբախտը թեյնիկի պարունակությունը դատարկեց գլխին: Ծիծաղելի էիր: Հուսով եմ մեկնումեկը աթոռդ մաքրել է՝ վեր կենալուցդ հետո: Շուտով կհանդիպենք, Արքա, շատ շուտով»:_ 

***
Դանիել Հերունցը մեղմ թախիծով հայտնաբերեց, որ սառնարանի միջի կիսաապխտած երշիկի պաշարը վերջանալու վրա է: Նա վաղուց էր կարդացել, որ բոլոր հանճարեղ գրողները մի տարօրինակություն ունեցել են և անդառնալիորեն որոշել էր, որ իր տարօրինակությունը գրելու ժամանակ պարտադիր ձեռքի տակ կիսաապխտած երշիկ ունենալն է: Եվ դուրս քաշովի անձեռոցիկի տուփ, որից մազութի հոտ չէր գալիս ու որի թուղթը զուգարանի թղթի պես երկար շարքով դուրս չէր գալիս.հազիվ էր գտել այդ մի տեսակը: Իսկ երշիկը միշտ ձեռքով էր ուտում, առանց հացի, ու մատները յուղոտվում էին: Ստեղնաշարին մաքուր ու ստեղծագործ մատներ են պետք: 

Որոշեց ոտքով գնալ: Հսկա խանութի մուտքի մոտ վերցրեց հսկա ապրանքատար գլգլիկը, թեև գիտեր՝ բացի երշիկից բան չունի գնելու:

Երշիկեղենի բաժնում ինչպես միշտ՝ հերթ էր: Եվ բնականաբար՝ բոլորն իրենց ապրանքը կտրտել էին տալիս: Մտածեց, որ կտրող գործիքի մոտ կանգնած տերյանավարի դալուկ ու լղարիկ աղջիկը միայն այդ տանել-բերելու գործողության հաշվին կարգին բիցեպս գցած կլինի: Փորձեց երկար թևքով բլուզի տակից գտնել թևի մկանոտ մասը, բայց կտորը հաստ էր ու անթափանց: Մինչև գործի կդներ երևակայությունը՝ անտեսանելին մտքում պատկերելու համար, իր հերթը հասավ: Ցույց տվեց իր նախընտրած երշիկը և խնդրեց կտրտել: Աղջիկը ժտպաց, մի տեսակ անկեղծ, ոչ վաճառողավարի, ու երշիկի վրայի թափանցիկ մաշկը վարպետորեն դանակով մաքրելուց հետո մոտեցավ կտրող գործիքին: Հերունցն արդեն կտրտած տասներեք կտոր էր հաշվել, երբ աղջիկն անսպասելիորեն մի կողմ դրեց երշիկը, նայեց Հերունցի կողմը և հետ շրջվելով կտրող մեքենային՝ ձախ ձեռքի ճկույթ մատը առանձնացրած պահեց  կլոր ու դանակի մոտ և ևս մեկ վայրկյան տատանվելով՝ դանակն անցկացրեց վրայով: Երբ նա իր իսկ չռռացող արյանը նայելով պահեց երկրորդ, ճկույթի կողքի մատն ու նորից դանակն անցկացրեց վրայով՝ նրա ցավի ճիչը խլացավ հերթում կանգնած կանանց սարսափի ճիչի ներքո: Հերունցը հետ նայեց և տեսավ, որ անմիջապես իր հետևում կանգնած մարդուց բացի՝ մնացածը հիստերիայի մեջ ծղրտացող կանայք են: Մեկ վայրկյան հայացքը պահելով հետևում կանգնածի ոչինչ չարտահայտող դեմքին, ասես չէր էլ նկատել՝ ինչ է կատարվում, Հերունցը հրեց իրեն գետնից, մի ոտքը դրեց երշիկների ու խոզապուխտների  մեջ, կտորներից մեկի վրա սահելով և հազիվ իրեն պահելով:  Նա թռավ իրեն խոշտանգող աղջկա մոտ և հասցրեց հետ քաշել նրան այն ժամանակ, երբ նա դանակի տակ էր դնում իր ցուցամատը: 


***_«Ես ոստիկանության մեկ այլ բաժնում արդեն գրել եմ, որ գրող եմ: Իրականում կարող եք իրենց հետ կապվել, իմ մասին կասեն ձեզ: Ինչ-որ բան այն չէր...ինչ-որ բան նույնն էր... Այդ աղջիկը: Ինչպես էր հիվանդանոցում նայում վրաս ու հետո իր վիրակապված ձեռքին... Նա բժիշկներից էր իմացել, թե ինչ է արել: Ինչ-որ բան այն չէ:  Նույնն է: Նույնն է ինչ-որ բան...»
_


*շարունակությունը հաջորդ գրառման մեջ*

----------

aragats (20.02.2012), armen9494 (19.02.2012), Claudia Mori (21.02.2012), E-la Via (21.02.2012), Kanamar (19.02.2012), Mark Pauler (22.02.2012), Peace (19.02.2012), Rammstein (20.02.2012), Sambitbaba (25.02.2012), Skeptic (19.02.2012), Smokie (04.05.2012), unknown (19.02.2012), Varzor (20.02.2012), Արէա (19.02.2012), Դավիթ (22.02.2012), Մինա (19.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*սկիզբը նախորդ գրառման մեջ*


***
Հերունցը վեր թռավ գիշերվա ժամը չորսի կողմերը այնպիսի մի համոզվածությամբ, որից ծոծրակի վրայի մազերը բիզ-բիզ կանգնեցին, իսկ արյունն ասես դադարեց հոսել երակներով: Նույնն էր: Աստված իմ....

Միքայել Գալստյանը թերահավատությամբ նայում էր «ցնդած պոետի» դեմքին: 

- Դուք համոզվա՞ծ եք:
- Չեմ հասկանում, ես պարզ չե՞մ արտահայտվում: Հայերեն չե՞մ խոսում: Ընդհանրապես ես հիմա այստե՞ղ եմ, սերժանտ Գալստյան:
- Լավ, մի բորբոքվեք, պարոն Հերունց: 
- Ասում եմ ձեզ՝ նույն մարդն էր և՛ սրճարանում և՛ խանութում: Հասկանո՞ւմ եք:
- Ձեր նկարագրությունն արդեն համակարգչով գեներացվում է:

Հերունցը հազիվ զսպեց՝ լեզվին եկած «չէ հա»-ն:
- Դուք հասկանում եք չէ՞, որ դա պատահական չէր: Նույն մարդուն ես տեսնում եմ երկու անգամ և երկու անգամն էլ անբացատրելի ու զարհուրելի բան է տեղի ունենում մեկ ուրիշի հետ՝ ուղիղ իմ աչքի առաջ:

- Հասկանում ենք պարոն Հերունց, այն, որ մենք խուճուճ-մուճուճ ձևով թղթին չենք հանձնում մեր մտքերը, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մենք կույր ենք կամ մեր գործն անել չգիտենք:  Ձեր գործն այստեղ վերջացած է, գնացեք տուն, հանգստացեք: 

Մահտեսի օրագրից
_«Ոստիկանների մո՞տ ես գնում, Արքա, լավ չէ, լավ չէ... փաստորեն այն երկուսը քեզ համար հե՞չ: Ուրեմն արի գտնենք ու Մահվան Պար առաջարկենք նրան, ով կլինի «մեջ»: Կպարե՞ս հետս Արքա: Կպարես... »
_

***
Հերունցը վերջերս սովորություն դարձածի պես մտքերից կտրվելով՝ վեր թռավ: Այս անգամ՝ հեռախոսազանգից: 


- Դանիե՞լ:
- Հա՞ Սյուզ, - Հերունցը զարմացավ:

Քույրը շատ վաղուց չէր զանգել, այդքան մտերիմ չէին, ցավոք, ըսկ Հերունցի հաստատ համոզման՝ քրոջ ամուսնու պատճառով: Տանել չէր կարողանում այդ դատարկագլխին, - ինչպե՞ս ես:

- Լավ չեմ Դանիել: Դու ինձ պետք ես: Դու ինձ պետք ես: Դու ինձ պետք ես, Դանիել: Արի: Արի, խնդրում եմ: 
- Սյուզ, - զգաց, որ սիրտը սկսում է արագ խփել. քրոջ ձայնում անթաքույց սարսափի կար: 
- Դանիել, Արի, խնդրում եմ, հենց հիմա: Մեռնում եմ Դանիել: Մեռնում եմ:

Հերունցը երկրորդ «մեռնում եմ»-ը չլսեց: Լսափողը նետեց սեղանին և թռավ դուրս՝ դուռը շրխկացնելով իր հետևից:

Սյուզիի ութերորդ հարկում գտնվող տան դուռը կիսաբաց էր: Ասես բամբակե դարձած ոտքերը մի կերպ փոխելով՝ Հերունցը մտավ ներս: 

Սյուզին կանգնած էր հյուրասենյակի մեջտեղում դրված աթոռի վրա: Առաստաղի երկաթե կեռից, որտեղից Հերունցի հիշելով հսկայական ու անճաշակ ջահ պիտի կախված լիներ, հաստ պարան էր իջել, որն օղակվել էր Սյուզիի պարանոցին: Քրոջ հայացքում Հերունցի մտնելու հետ գրեթե ոչինչ չփոխվեց. այն դատարկ էր: Այնտեղ ոչինչ չկար: Հերունցն ավելի շուտ զգաց, քան տեսավ, որ սենյակում ևս մեկը կա: Նա գլուխը դանդաղ թեքեց դեպի սենյակի անկյունը և տեսավ բազկաթոռի վրա նստած ժպտացող մարդուն: Ավելի հեռու անկյունում ջահն էր, բավականին խնամքով դրված գորգի վրա: 

Հերունցին երկրորդ վայրկյանը պետք չեղավ, որպեսզի հասկանա, թե ով է նստած իր քրոջ հյուրասենյակի բազկաթոռին: «Համակարգիչը գեներացնում է ձեր նկարագրած մարդուն»:

Հերունցը քայլ արեց դեպի քույրը: Սյուզինմեկ ոտքը շարժեց և մոտեցրեց աթոռի եզրին: Ասես աչքերին չհավատալով՝ Հերունցը նայեց նրա դեմքին: Այնտեղ նույն դատարկությունն էր:

- Եվս մեկ քայլ առանց իմ թույլտվության, Արքա, և Սյուզաննան կսկսի պարանից կախված թպրտալ քոաչքի առաջ:  Դա մինչ այն, երբ դու կլսես նրա կոտրվող պարանոցի ոսկորի չխկոցը: 

Այդ հանգիստ ձայնի սառնությունն ու ասվածը Հերունին ստիպել գրեթե ընկրկել: Անծանոթը գլխի լուռ շարժումով ցույց տվեց աթոռներից մեկը: 

Հերունցը նստեց՝ հայացքը հառելով մերթ քրոջը, մերթ անծանոթին:

– Եվ ե՞րբ է սկսվել, - հարցրեց նա: 
– Ի՞նչը, Արքա, - հաճույքով հարցրեց անծանոթն, ասես ուրախ, որ Հերունցը խոսում է իր հետ:
–  Երբվանի՞ց ես կարողանում կառավարել մարդկանց ուղեղը, ստիպել նրանց անել այն,ինչ դու ես ուզում: 

Անծանոթը ձախ հոնքը վեր քաշեց:
- Դու իսկապես այն ես, ինչ նրանք գրում են, Արքա...վատ չէ, վատ չէ.. Ե՞րբ ես հասկացել:
- Խանութում արածդ հիշելով, երբ այն խեղճ աղջկան էիր խոշտանգում: Բայց համոզված չէի... մինչ այժմ...
- Բացի քեզանից էլ ո՞վ գիտի:
- Ոչ ոք, երդվում եմ, -  արագ ասաց Հերունցը, տեսնելով, որ Սյուզին նորից շարժում է ոտքը դեպի աթոռի ծայրը: 

Անծանոթը ժպտաց: Բայց աչքերը չէին ժպտում, միայն բերանը: Ինչ-որ արյուն սառեցնող բան կար այդ ժպիտի մեջ:
- Ինչո՞ւ հենց ես, - Հերունցը չէր կարող չհարցնել:
- Օ, վերջապես: Ինչ երկար եմ ես սպասել այդ հարցին...  Դու գիտե՞ս՝ որն է Արքայի ամենամեծ առաքելությունը: Ասեմ: Գրել իր Աստքո մասին: Ձոնել նրան իր ամենափայլուն գոհարը: Գրել նրա մասին այնպես, ինչպես, դեռ ոչ ոքի մասին չի գրել: Մատուցել նրան իր աստվածային արժանվույնը: ԳՐԵԼ նրան: Մեծատառերով ու ընդմիշտ:
- Դու... դու այդ ամենն արել ես... անում ես միայն նրա համար, որ ես քո մասին գրե՞մ, - Հերունցին թվաց, թե աթոռի հետ միասին անդունդ է գլորվում, սև, անհատակ անդունդ:  
-  Իհարկե, Արքա, - անծանոթը կրկին ժպտաց իր հում ժպիտով: 
-  Իսկ եթե պարզապես հանդիպեիր ինձ, պատմեիր քո մասին ու խնդրեիր դա անե՞լ, - Հերունցը չզգաց, թե ինչպես ձայնը վերածվեց աղաղակի:

Սյուզիի աթոռը վտանգավոր կերպով շարժվեց՝ ստիպելով նրան միայն մի ոտքի ծայրով կառչած մնալ դրանից:

- Ձա՛յնդ, Արքա, ձա՛յնդ, - անծանոթի դեմքը զայրույթից ծամածռվեց, բայց անմիջապես էլ հանդարտվեց, - ես չէիկարծում, որ դու ինձ հետաքրքիր կհամարես, Արքա: Իմ այս կարողությունը ոչ մի մանկական տրավմայի արդյունք էլ չի, ինչպես բոլորը և դու իրենց հետ կմտածեիր: Ինձ ոչ ոք չի ծեծել փոքր ժամանակ, ոչ ոք չի բռնաբարել ոչ մի տեղից, ոչ ինձ,  ոչ էլ մորս՝ իմ աչքի առաջ: Հայրս հարբեցող չի եղել, ոչ էլ թմրամոլ: Ես մեծացել եմ նորմալ ընտանիքում և հասունացման տարիներին պատահաբար հայտնաբերել եմ այս օրհնությունը: Մինչ քո գրքերը կարդալը հազվադեպ եմ գործածել՝ շուն էի շպրտում մեքենայի տակ, մեկումեջ վթարներ էի փողոցում ստեղծում: Հա, մի անգամ էլ մի տղա էր կամուրջի բազրիքի մյուս կողմից կանգնել, դե պարզ է, ինչ էր ուզում: Սպասեցի-սպասեցի, էն էլ շատ էր արդեն երկարացնում, օգնեցի՝ թռավ: Այդ է եղել: Բայց քո գրքերը կարդալուց հետո... ես հասկացա, որ եթե դու մաքաբրի Արքան ես, ես՝ Աստվածն եմ: Ես Մահվան հետ եմ պարում: Իսկ դու կգրես իմ այդ Պարի մասին... Քեզ մինչ այդ Մահվան վերջին պարն է մնացել տեսնել: Լավ նայիր, լավ հիշիր...

Անծանոթը վեր կացավ  և դանդաղ, անձայն, կատվի քայլերով մոտեցավ Սյուզիին:

Հերունցը լսեց մուտքի դռան մոտի թույլ շարժումը և մեկ ոստյունով թռավ դեպի քույրը՝ ամուր գրկելով նրա ոտքերը: Անծանոթի դեմքը նորից սկսեց վերածվել ծամածռված դիմակի, բայց հենց այդ պահին դուռն աղմուկով բացվեց, և իրար հետևից ներս լցվեցին ամենաքիչը հինգ զինված ոստիկան:

- Անզգայացրե՛ք նրան, արա՛գ, - գոռաց Հերունցը: 

Առաջինըմտածոստիկանը հանկարծ դանդաղեցրեց քայլերն ու զենքը պահեց Հերունցի սրտին: Գալստյանը, որ վերջինն էր մտել տուն արագ բարձրացրեց իր ատրճանակը և մինչ առաջին ոստիկանը կքաշեր ձգանը՝ առանց երկմտելու կրակեց անծանոթի գլխին: Նա հնձվածի պես փռվեց հատակին: Առաջին ոստիկանըգլուխը թափահարեց և շշմած նայեց իր զենքը բռնած ձեռքին: Հերունցը գրկեց, աթոռից իջեցրեց ու բազմոցին պառկեցրեց ոչինչ չհասկացող ու հիստերիկ արտասվող քրոջը:

Գալստյանն ասաց, որ տնից դուրս գալուց հետո հատուկ նշանակված երկու ոստիկանը հետևել են Հերունցին մինչ իր քրոջ տունը՝ այնուհետև համալրում կանչել մոտակա ոստիկանական բաժնից: Նա մոտեցավ անծանոթիանշարժ մարմնին և կռանալով՝ստուգեց  նրա զարկերակը: Այն լուռ էր, ինչպես ինքը՝ լռությունը: Ապա շուռ եկավ դեպի Հերունցը.

- Սա անզգայացնել համարվո՞ւմ է, - ժպտալով հարցրեց նա:

***
Հերունցի հաջորդ գիրքը՝ «Մահվան Պար»-ը դարձավ նրա ամենահայտնի ու ամենալավ վաճառք ունեցած գիրքը: Գրական ամսագրերից մեկը նրան անվանել էր «Մաքաբրի Աստված»

----------

aragats (20.02.2012), armen9494 (19.02.2012), Claudia Mori (21.02.2012), E-la Via (21.02.2012), Freeman (19.02.2012), Kanamar (19.02.2012), Mark Pauler (22.02.2012), Nare-M (21.02.2012), Peace (19.02.2012), Rammstein (20.02.2012), Sambitbaba (25.02.2012), Skeptic (19.02.2012), Smokie (04.05.2012), unknown (19.02.2012), Varzor (20.02.2012), Արէա (19.02.2012), Դավիթ (22.02.2012), Մինա (19.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 12.
Աշխարհի ամենահարուստ մարդը
*
- Բժիշկ, նրա վիճակն անտանելի է: Խնդրում եմ` օգնեք: Տանը պահելու բան չէ:

Հոգեբույժի սենյակ մտնում է մի թափթփված տղամարդ, որը վաղուց մոռացել էր, թե սափրվելն ինչ է, լողանալու մասին էլ չենք խոսում: Բժիշկ Պողոսյանի համար նորություն չէին նման հիվանդները: Այն պահին, երբ դուռը բացեց մեր պատմության հերոս Սեպիկը, բժիշկը բազկաթոռի մեջ փռված փորն էր քորում ու երազում մոտալուտ արձակուրդի մասին:

- Ես աշխարհի ամենահարուստ մարդն եմ,- ներս մտնելուն պես հայտարարեց Սեպիկը:
- Ինչու՞ եք այդպես կարծում, Ռոբերտ,- հարցրեց բժիշկը, որովհետև հիվանդի իսկական անունը Ռոբերտ էր:
- Ինձ Ռոբերտ մի ասեք, ես Սեպիկն եմ: Ես աշխարհի ամենահարուստ մարդն եմ, որովհետև նախքան ձեզ տեսնելը, քանի դեռ բակում կանգնած արևի շողերը լցվում էին, ինը հարկանի շենքի պատերը քանդվեցին, ու ես երեխա ժամանակ տեսածս կովին բացարձակապես աննշան մի քորոց տվեցի, որպեսզի օրերը երկարեն… Էնքան փող ունեմ, որ ամբողջ Հայաստանն էլ, ձեզ էլ, ձեր կնոջն էլ, էրեխեքին էլ կառնեմ, ու եթե հանկարծ մլիցաներն իմանան, որ կապույտ շալվարս կինս խանութում հաց գնեց…
- Իսկական շիզոֆազիա,- քթի տակ մրթմրթաց բժիշկը, բայց Սեպիկը լսեց:
- Իսկական շիզո ի՞նչ… բժիշկ ջան, ես հիվանդ չեմ, ես լիքը փող ունեմ, բայց վատ մարդիկ ուզում են ինձ հիվանդ սարքեն, որ փողերս առնեն… էրեկ…
- Յա, բա որ էդքան փող ունես, ինձ կտա՞ս:

Բժիշկը սիրում էր հիվանդներին ծաղրել:

- Ոնց չէ, բժիշկ ջան, մեռնեմ կյանքիդ: Հեսա աղջկաս ամուսնացնում եմ, Օբաման քավոր ա կանգնելու, ու կնիկս կպսակվի իմ ուզած…
- Դու էն ասա` ձեներ լսու՞մ ես: Մենակ ճիշտն ասա:
- Հա, հո խուլ չե՞մ : Գիժը հասկացանք, բայց ականջներս տեղում են, ու տիեզերքից ազդակներ են ստանում, որովհետև տանը մնացած քսանհինգ անգամ քեզ զանգեցի…
- Չէ, ճիշտն ասա, նենց ձեներ, որ ուրիշ մարդ չի լսում:
- Ճի՞շտն ես ուզում իմանաս… մաֆիայի ձեներն եմ լսում: Ես աշխարհի ամենամեծ մաֆիոզն եմ: Իմ դեմ խաղ չկա… Էն օրը Հիտլերը կանչեց մոտը… Բժիշկ ջան, թող տուն էթամ, քեզ ու կնգադ մի շաբաթով իմ հաշվին Դուբայ կուղարկեմ:
Բժիշկն էլ հավես չուներ: Սանիտարին կանչեց, պատվիրեց հիվանդին ներս տանել:

-  Ռոբերտը շատ ծանր հիվանդ է,- ասաց դրսում սպասող հիվանդատիրոջը,- մի ամիս պիտի պառկի:

* * *
Չորս օրանց: Բաժանմունքում կռիվ-ղալմաղալ է: Սեպիկին չեն կարողանում զսպել: Բժիշկը ներս է մտնում:

- Ի՞նչ է պատահել:
- Բժիշկ ջան, էս շենքի մի անկյունում ոսկի կա պահած: Իմ մաֆիոզ ընկերն ա ասում: Ուզում եմ հանել, էն էլ չեն թողնում դուրս գամ:
- Արի, արի իրար հետ գնանք, տես, որ արդեն տարել են ոսկին

Բժիշկ Պողոսյանը շատ լավ գիտեր, որ նման ուժեղ զառանցանքներ ունեցող հիվանդներին հակառակը համոզելու լավագույն միջոցը հակառակը ցույց տալն էր ոչ թե բացառելով նրա պնդումը, այլ ապացուցելով, որ այլևս այդպես չէ: Մի անգամ մի հիվանդ պնդում էր, որ գլխի մեջ չիպ կա: Բժիշկը ձևացրեց, թե հանել է: Դրանից հետո մի քանի տարի հիվանդը լավ էր: Հիմա էլ ուզում էր Սեպիկին համոզել, որ շենքում ոսկի չկա:

Բժիշկն ու Սեպիկը քայլեցին վերջինիս ասած ուղղությամբ: Հոգեբուժարանի փակ սենյակներից մեկն էր, որտեղ սովորաբար ավելորդ իրերն են լցնում: Տեղ հասնելուն պես Սեպիկը պատին խփեց, ու հենց այդ պահին մի ճեղք բացվեց, մեջը` մի արկղիկ: Սեպիկը բացեց, ու բժիշկ Պողոսյանի աչքերը կկոցվեցին ոսկու շլացուցիչ փայլից: Հոգեբույժը շշմել էր. իր բազմամյա փորձի ընթացքում նման բան առաջին անգամ էր տեսնում: Հենց այդ պահին լսեց անծանոթ տղամարդու մի ձայն.

-	Բա որ ասում էի:

Նայեց շուրջը: Սեպիկից բացի ուրիշ ոչ ոք չկար:

----------

aragats (20.02.2012), armen9494 (19.02.2012), Mark Pauler (22.02.2012), Sambitbaba (25.02.2012), Smokie (04.05.2012), unknown (19.02.2012), Varzor (20.02.2012), Արէա (19.02.2012), Դավիթ (22.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 13.
Երազների աշխարհում
իրական դեպք (անունները փոխված են)
*
Վաղուց արդեն նկատել էր, որ երազները նրա համար մի սովորական հորինվածքներ չեն, այլ իրականության հետ կապված մի թել: Ամեն անգամ մտածելիս հիշում էր յուրաքանչյուր դեպք ու մտովի վերապրում: Այ օրինակ այս մեկը:

Երազում, նստած էր իր աշխատասենյակում, երբ աշխատողներից մեկը դուռը բացեց ու ասեց.

- Ես ու Նարինեն նշանվել ենք, եկեք մաղարիչ ենք բերել:

Ամեն ինչ այնքան իրական էր: Առավոտյան պատմեց նույն սենյակում նստած իր աշխատանքային ընկերներին: Բոլորն էլ կատակեցին ու ծիծաղեցին: Իսկ մի քանի օր անց մտավ նույն աշխատողը ու կրկնեց հենց նույն բառերը: Բոլորը նայեցին նրան մեծ զարմանքով:

Մեկ այլ անգամ նորից աշխատողներից մեկի հետ կապված տեսավ թե ինչպես շոկոլադ է հյուրասիրում ու ասում թե կինը հղի է, տղա են ունենալու, ու շատ պարզ տեսավ շոկոլադի անվանումը(˝Մայիսյան կակաչներ˝): Նորից պատմեց աշխատողներին, բայց այս անգամ կատակներ չեղան, այլ լուռ սպասում: Ու իրոք մի քանի օր անց մտավ այդ աշխատողն ու նույն բառերը կրկնելով հյուրասիրեց բոլորին շոկոլադով, բայց ինչն էր հետաքրքիր, որ նա աշխատանքի վայրում չէր երբ դա տեղի ունեցավ:

Շատ անգամներ փորձել էր չհավատալ իր երազներին, ընդունել դրանք որպես լոկ երազանքներ, կամ հիմար հորինվածքներ, բայց ամեն անգամ իրականությունն պնդում էր իրենը:
Երբ ծնվեց փոքրիկն ու հիվանդացավ, համարյա կորցրել էր քունը ու միայն մի քանի ժամ կարողանում էր ննջել: Այս անգամ էլ փոքր ինչ ննջել էր, ու կարծես մթնշաղում լսեց իր փոքրիկի ձայնը մութ խոհանոցից, մոտեցավ ու գրկեց նրան հանելով մթությունից: Երազից ազդված, միանգամից վեր թռավ, կողքին փոքրիկը խեղդվում էր, հիվանդությունը իր սև գործն էր անում: Բայց արթնանալով կարողացավ փրկել իր փոքրիկին:

Քրոջ հետ կապված մի դեպք էլ էր պատահել, որը միշտ անպայման վերհիշում էր ու շատ ծանր տանում: Քանզի և երազում, և՛ իրականում ծանր էր տարել այդ ակնթարթները: Այդ ժամանակ քրոջ որդին ծառայում էր բանակում, թեժ գծում:

Քույրը խաղում էր իր փոքրիկի հետ իսկ նա խոհանոցում ամանները էր լվանում, երբ հնչեց հեռախոսի զանգը: Մոտեցավ ու վերցրեց հեռախոսը, եղբայրն էր: Կամաց, կարծես բոլորից թաքուն հեռախոսով ասեց.

- Քույրդ կողքիդ է՞.
- Այո
- Հիմա մի բան կասեմ, միայն թե ցույց չտաս քրոջդ ու չասես նրան
- Լավ
- Գևորգի կողքին ռումբ է պայթել, վնասվածք է ստացել, բայց արդեն լավ է, հոսպիտալում է:

Նա կանգնել էր լուռ ու չգիտեր ինչ անել, լացեր, քույրը կտեսներ ու անպայման կհարցներ, ու մի կերպ խեղդելով արցունքները դրեց լսափողն ու նորից վազեց խոհանոց:
Իրականում հենց այդպես էլ պատահեց: Քույրը խաղում էր փոքրիկի հետ ու երբ զանգեց հեռախոսն ու լսեց եղբոր ձայնը, միանգամից ջղաձգվեց: Արդեն գիտեր թե ինչ է ասելու եղբայրն ու կանգնած նայում էր քրոջն ու մի կերպ պահելով արցունքները խոսում:

Շատ հանգիստ էր վերաբերում այդ ամենին: Փորձում ճիշտ մեկնաբանել ամենինչ ու զգուշացնել եթե հնարավոր լիներ:

Օրինակ մի անգամ, մի շատ հետաքրքիր երազ տեսավ: Մեծ եղբայրն արդեն մահացել էր իսկ մյուս երկու եղբայրներն գյուղում էին:

Երազում երեք եղբայրներին տեսավ մի անապատանման վայրում: Երեք եղբայրներն կարծես հանգիստ զրուցում էին, բայց ավելի շատ կարծես մեծ եղբայրն, ինչ-որ բան էր համոզում մյուս երկուսին: Շուտով մի մեքենա մոտեցավ նրանց ու նրանք նստեցին, բայց վերջին վարյկյանին նա մոտեցավ ու մեծ եղբորն ուղարկելով մյուս երկուսին թույլ չտվեց նստել մեքենան ու տուն ուղարկեց:

Առավոտյան մի տեսակ տագնապալի զգացողություն ուներ: Զանգեց գյուղ ու պատմեց երազը: Նորից կատակներ հնչեցին, մի քանի օր հետո ինքն ու փոքրիկը գնացին գյուղ: Երեկոյան էլ հենց կատարվեց ամենը: Բոլորը միասին նստած հեռուստացույց էին նայում, երբ սենյակի կենտրոնում դրված քարածուխի ծանր ու մեծ վառարանը իր խողովակներով հանդերձ շուռ եկավ, վերջին վարյկյանին եղբայրը հասցրել էր մի կողմ քաշվել, որպեսզի խողովակները շուռ չգան նրա վրա: Մի տագնապ համակեց բոլորին, իսկ առավոտյան իմացան, որ մյուս եղբար տանն էլ է վառարանը շուռ եկել, և նորից կարծես հրաշքով վնաս չի տվել նրան:

Նորից ու նորից հիշում էր այս ամենը, հիմա շատ քիչ էին այդ երազները, միայն երբեմն տեսնում էր իր մահացած հարազատներին: Արդեն հասցրել էր նկատել, թե որ հարազատը ինչ լուրի մասին է իմաց տալիս, մայրը՝ օրինակ, զգուշացնում էր վատի մասին, իսկ հայրը միշտ լավն էր կանխագուշակում, եղբայրը նույնես նախազգուշացնում էր, իսկ քույրը փորձում պաշտպանել:

Ապրում էր, հիշելով կյանքի ամեն մի դրվագ ու չէր փորձում գտնել պատճառներ: Ուղղակի ապրում էր...

----------

aragats (20.02.2012), Kanamar (19.02.2012), Mark Pauler (22.02.2012), Sambitbaba (25.02.2012), Smokie (04.05.2012), unknown (19.02.2012), Արէա (19.02.2012), Դավիթ (22.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Ներողություն եմ խնդրում տեղադրումն ուշացնելու համար: Մի կողմից ստեղծագործությունների թիվն էր շատ ու այդ պատճառով էր նախապատրաստական աշխատանքը երկար (ես յուրաքանչյուր ստեղծագործությունը որոշակի ֆորմատի եմ բերում, նոր եմ դնում, որպեսզի արտաքին տեսքով հնարավորինս նման լինեն): Մյուս կողմից ստեղծագործությունների մի մասը ստացել էի *.doc ֆորմատով, դրանց մեջ էլ կային այնպիսիք, որոնցում ծրագրային թերության պատճառով բացատների (պռաբել) մի մասը ջնջվել էին, բառերն իրար կպած էին, ու ստիպված հատ-հատ ուղղելով գնում էի:


Բոլորիդ մաղթում եմ հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր ընթերցանություն, լավ ժամանց: Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակներին հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում  :Smile: 
Շնորհակալություն բոլոր մասնակիցներին  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (19.02.2012), Ժունդիայի (19.02.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ներողություն եմ խնդրում տեղադրումն ուշացնելու համար: Մի կողմից ստեղծագործությունների թիվն էր շատ ու այդ պատճառով էր նախապատրաստական աշխատանքը երկար (ես յուրաքանչյուր ստեղծագործությունը որոշակի ֆորմատի եմ բերում, նոր եմ դնում, որպեսզի արտաքին տեսքով հնարավորինս նման լինեն): Մյուս կողմից ստեղծագործությունների մի մասը ստացել էի *.doc ֆորմատով, դրանց մեջ էլ կային այնպիսիք, որոնցում ծրագրային թերության պատճառով բացատների (պռաբել) մի մասը ջնջվել էին, բառերն իրար կպած էին, ու ստիպված հատ-հատ ուղղելով գնում էի:
> 
> 
> Բոլորիդ մաղթում եմ հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր ընթերցանություն, լավ ժամանց: Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակներին հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում 
> Շնորհակալություն բոլոր մասնակիցներին


Իսկ իմ ստեղծագորխությունը ջնջել են: Չուկ, գոնե արտամրցութային դիր  :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ իմ ստեղծագորխությունը ջնջել են: Չուկ, գոնե արտամրցութային դիր


Որևէ ինձ ուղարկված ստեղծագործություն, մրցույթի պահանջներին համապատասխան, չկա, որը չի տեղադրվել թեմայում: Թեմայում արված բոլոր այն գրառումները, որոնք նախորդել են ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրելուն, ջնջվել են:

----------


## Peace

<<Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն>>-ը սևեռուն հայացքով ինձ է նայում: Քեզ էլ պետք է քվեարկեի, մոռացա:  :Sad:

----------


## Արէա

*Տարբերակ 1.
Անվերնագիր*


Էդքան էլ դուր չեկավ: Նախ շարադրության մասին, հետո՝ իմաստի:

_Արդեն տասնհինգերորդ անքուն գիշեր էր անցկացրել իր կիսաքանդ բնակարանում:_
Կամ տասնհինգ գիշեր էր անցկացրել, կամ տասնհինգերորդ գիշերն էր անցկացնում:

Սկզբի մի քանի պարբերությունները շատ են կտրտված իրարից, կարծես արանքներում մի քանի պարբերություն ջնջված լինի:

Ժամանակները խառն են, օրինակ.

_Դինան առանց որևէ բառ ասելու վերցրեց կանաչ աթոռն ու դուրս թռավ... Մեկ էլ լսում է` հետևից ինչ-որ մեկը ծիծաղում է:_
Կամ վերցրեց ու լսեց, կամ վերցնում է ու լսում է: Մի քանի տեղ նույն սխալը կա:

Իսկ իմաստը չէր փայլում յուրօրինակությամբ, մեծ հաշվով սյուժետային գիծ համարյա չկար, ու բավականին անհետաքրքիր էր կարդացվում, զվարճալի բառերն ու արտահայտություններն էլ համեմված ժարգոնային (բարբառային) խոսվածքով, բավականին խորթ էին ընդհանուր տեքստի ֆոնի վրա:

Կարծում եմ հեղինակը *Ժունդիային* է, ու գրել է բավականին արագ, մի շնչով, առանց մանրուքների վրա ուշադրություն դարձնելու:

----------


## Արէա

*Տարբերակ 2.
Պարզապես զուգադիպությու՞ն,  թե՞...
*

Ընդհանուր առմամբ դուր եկավ, չնայած էլի չէր փայլում օրիգինալությամբ:

Իսկ սուպերմարկետի աշխատակցուհուն կարելի էր ավելի մեղմ բառապաշարով "օժտել", և ուրվականի՝ խաղալիքը վերցնելուց հետո խաղալիքը կարելի էր ոչ թե անհետացնել, այլ ճախրեցնել օդում, թե չէ ինչո՞ւ պիտի անհետա, չէ՞: Ու էլի կիսատության, կրճատվածության զգացողություն էր առաջացնում:

Հեղինակի մասին գուշակություն չեմ կարողանում անել, չնայած կարծում եմ հեղինակն աղջիկ է, ու ավելի մեծ հաճույքով ինչ-որ ռոմանտիկ թեմայով կգրեր, քան գերբնական )))

Հ.Գ. Վերջին պարբերության "Չէ որ ես մենակ եմ ապրում"-ը սերիալային տրամադրություն ստեղծեց, կարծում եմ ոչ ոք, ինքն իրեն մտածելիս, այսպիսի արտահայտություն չի անում:

----------

Նարե91 (25.02.2012)

----------


## Արէա

*Տարբերակ 3.
Անվերնագիր*
Ժպտացրեց, լավն էր, բայց ի՞նչ գործ ուներ էս մրցույթում  :Smile:  

Որոշ չափով գերբնական այլմոլորակայիններին լավ էլ բնական էր դարձնում փոքրիկ իշխանի մոլորակը, իսկ "Տեր ես" ու "Հնազանդ ես"-ից առաջ հայտնված տարօրինակ արարածները ավելի քան բնական երևույթներ են ))))

Մրցույթից դուրս՝ լավն էր, չնայած էլի կարճ ու արագ-արագ էր գրված, և մի քանի արհեստական բառեր կային, որոնք խանգարում էին ընդհանուր տեքստին, օրինակ. ձյունաճերմակ, պստիկ, թռչնակ, շատ հանգիստ կարելի էր յոլա գնալ առանց այս բառերի:

Հեղինակին ժպիտ )))

----------

Freeman (19.02.2012)

----------


## Արէա

*Տարբերակ 4.
Փոխանակում*
Լավն էր, շնորհակալություն հեղինակին: Խորը, հետաքրքիր, գրագետ պատմություն, բացառությամբ սկզբի "թողում"-ի, որը կարծում եմ ուղղակի վրիպակ է:

*-Փաթաթվել նշանակում է արդեն իսկ սիրել: Երբևէ գրկել եք արդյոք ինչ-որ մեկին այնքան ամուր, որ զգաք նրա սրտի բաբախոցը: Ես չէի սիրում, երբ նա ինձ նվերներ էր տալիս, նրա մեկ համբույրը շատ ավելի թանկ էր, քան այդ նվերները:* 

Սիրում եմ հեղինակին ))) Լավն էր:

----------

armen9494 (19.02.2012)

----------


## Արէա

*Տարբերակ 5.
Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն
*

Վատը չէր, բայց չեմ քվեարկի՝ մրցույթի հետ կապ չուներ: Ամեն դեպքում հետաքրքիր կարդացվեց, ու, որ պակաս չեմ գնահատում, գրված էր բավականին գրագետ:

Կարծում եմ հեղինակը *Impression*-ն է:

Շնորհակալություն:

Հ.Գ. Իմ կյանքից էլ մի քանի "լուսավոր" դրվագ կար պատմության մեջ )))

----------


## Արէա

*Տարբերակ 6.
Անվերնագիր*

Լավն էր՝ ավարտը: Տեղով կարոտ էր: Հեղինակը՝ *StrangeLittleGirl*, կամ մեկը, ով ուզում է մտածել տա, թե հեղինակը *StrangeLittleGirl*-ն է )))

Մի քիչ երկար էր, կեսից սկսեցի ձանձրանալ, բայց ավարտն ամեն ինչ տեղը գցեց, մի քիչ հուզեց անգամ:

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------


## Արէա

*Տարբերակ 7.
Անվերնագիր*

Ներողություն եմ խնդրում հեղինակից, բայց ես էս տիպի պատմություններից հեչ գլուխ չեմ հանում ((
Կարծիք հայտնել չեմ կարող, չնայած կարծում եմ բավականին խոր պատմություն է, որը ես էդքան էլ ի վիճակի չեմ հասկանալու:

----------

Rammstein (20.02.2012)

----------


## Արէա

*Տարբերակ 8.
Գերբնական Ակումբ*
Հետաքրքրոտ էր )))

Բայց դե քվեարկելու չէր էլի, ժպտացրեց տեղ-տեղ, տեղ-տեղ ձանձրացրեց, տեղ-տեղ զարմացրեց, հետաքրքիր էր  :Wink:

----------


## Արէա

*Տարբերակ 9.
Բարև, Կարո*
Էս ի՞նչ էր  :Smile: 

Կարոն մեր տուն էլ ա գալիս մեկ-մեկ, բայց դե դրա գերբնականը ո՞րն ա  :Jpit: 

Մի բաժակ արաղ գցելու նման պատմություն էր, գցեցի՝ գնաց:

----------


## Արէա

*Տարբերակ 10.
Առեղծվածային շրջաններ*

Անհետաքրքիր ու անիմաստ պատմություն էր, և անգամ այն, որ պատմությունն իրական է, ինչպես վերջում վստահեցնում է հեղինակը, հետաքրքրությունն ու քվեարկելու ցանկությունը չի մեծացնում:

Մյուս կողմից, գրված է բավականին գրագետ, կան հետաքրքիր բառեր ու համեմատություններ, զգացվում է, որ հեղինակը վարժ ձեռք ունի:

----------


## Արէա

*Տարբերակ 11.
Մահվան Պարը*

Ուֆֆֆ, լավն էր, այ սա պատմվածք էր, շնորհակալ եմ հեղինակին: 

Մի շնչով կարդացի, գնամ մի անգամ էլ կարդամ, նոր անցնեմ առաջ:

----------

E-la Via (21.02.2012)

----------


## Արէա

*Տարբերակ 12.
Աշխարհի ամենահարուստ մարդը
*

Բան չհասկացա, գիժ է՞ր, գիժ չէ՞ր, ո՞վ էր գիժ, ո՞վ չէր գիժ, իմաստը ո՞րն էր, եսիմ...  :Dntknw:

----------


## Արէա

*Տարբերակ 13.
Երազների աշխարհում
իրական դեպք (անունները փոխված են)
*

Հետաքրքիր պատմություն էր, բայց կարծում եմ մրցույթին մասնակցելու համար բավականաչափ խորություն չուներ: Կարծում եմ գիտեմ հեղինակին, ու ամբողջ հոգով կցանկանայի լավ բաներ գրել իր տարբերակի մասին, բայց արդարությունն իմ համար ավելի կարևոր է  :Wink:

----------


## Արէա

Լավն էր ժողովուրդ, շնորհակալություն թե գաղափարի հեղինակին, թե կազմակերպիչին, թե մասնակիցներին, շատ հետաքրքիր էր, ավել-պակասի համար ներող եղեք:

Սա էն դեպքն է, երբ անկեղծ ուրախ եմ, որ անցած մրցույթին, մեկ ընտրության հնարավորությամբ քվեարկության առաջարկս չընդունվեց, հակառակ դեպքում հիմա ստիպված պիտի լինեի ընտրություն կատարել *"Փոխանակում"*-ի և *"Մահվան Պարի"* միջև, երկուսն էլ հոյակապ են:

*"Փոխանակում"*-ի հեղինակին սիրում եմ  :Love: 

*"Մահվան Պարի"* հեղինակի վարպետության առաջ՝ խոնարհվում:

Քվեարկում եմ այս երկու տարբերակների օգտին:

----------


## Արէա

Առաջին տարբերակի մասին մի քիչ շատ խոսեցի, թարմ ուղեղով արթնացել էի՝ ինչ ասես գրեցի  :Smile:  իրականում շատ ավելի թույլ տարբերակներ կային, քան առաջինը  :Wink:

----------


## Smokie

13 պատմվածք: :Shok: 

Ես էլ ասեմ Չուկը ինչու՞ չի գրում էս թեմայում, ինչու՞ չի ոգևորում ստեղծագործողներին: :LOL:

----------

Varzor (20.02.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> *Տարբերակ 6.
> Անվերնագիր*
> 
> Լավն էր՝ ավարտը: Տեղով կարոտ էր: Հեղինակը՝ *StrangeLittleGirl*, կամ մեկը, ով ուզում է մտածել տա, թե հեղինակը *StrangeLittleGirl*-ն է )))
> 
> Մի քիչ երկար էր, կեսից սկսեցի ձանձրանալ, բայց ավարտն ամեն ինչ տեղը գցեց, մի քիչ հուզեց անգամ:
> 
> Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:


Ոնց որ Բյուրի անհաջող նմանակում լիներ, ամեն ինչ անել, որ կասկածները նրան գնան, բայց որ Բյուրն ա եղել, հետը չտեմ խոսա... մի ընթացք էլի :Jpit:  "Մահվան պարն" էլ իր գրագիտությամ, տեքստի հանդեպ հոգածությամբ Գալաթեային ա հիշացնում, բայց կարամ սխալվեմ, սովորաբար սխալվում եմ :Smile:  Ես քվեարկում եմ "Բարև, Կարոյի" ու "Գերբնական ակումբի" օգտին: Նենց լուրջ գրականագիտական պատճառներ չեմ կարա բերեմ, թե ինչու, բայց էդպես ուզեցի :Smile:

----------

Freeman (19.02.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Երրոդ անգամ կարդալուց հետո, վերջապես քվեարկեցի: Բոլորն էլ լավն էին, բայց "գերբնականի" հստակ չլինելու պատճառով մի տեսակ խառնաշփոթ էր ստացվել: Իմ կարծիքով գերբնական կարելի է (և պիտի) համարել երևույթը, որն ունի մեկից ավել վկա (մասնակից): Կամ, առնվազը, երևույթի թողած հետևանքը վկայող անձիք: Այս սկզբունքով եմ 6 ու 10-ը, 2 ու 4-ից գերադասել: Անբացատրելին բացատրելու ցանկությունը (և դա անելը) գերբնականը վերածում է այլ ժանրի, այնպես որ #1 (չնայած դուր է եկել), համարել եմ այս մրցույթին ոչ համապատասխան: Երազներ, տիեզերակառուցման սեփական խոհեր, իշխանական մոլորակների երազանք (թեկուզ և փոքրիկ) սրանք … բաժակակցի ուրվականից, աներևույթ ընկերոջից, կամ հարուստ շիզոֆրենիկից պակաս գերբնական եմ համարում: Վիրտուալ գերբնականը թարմացնող էր… Իսկ "Totentanz"-ը  :Smile:  ուղղակի լավն էր, չնայած, գերբնականի իմ չափանիշներում անգամ, չի տեղավորվում… թե՞ տեղավորվում ա  :Think:

----------


## Skeptic

> *Տարբերակ 2.
> Պարզապես զուգադիպությու՞ն,  թե՞...
> *
> ... և ուրվականի՝ խաղալիքը վերցնելուց հետո խաղալիքը կարելի էր ոչ թե անհետացնել, այլ ճախրեցնել օդում, թե չէ ինչո՞ւ պիտի անհետա, չէ՞:


Քանի որ Արէայի ռեվյուների հետ հիմնականում համաձայն եմ, իսկ ինքս ռեվյուներ գրելուց վատ եմ, էստեղ մենակ մի փոքր դիտարկում անեմ. խաղալիքը անհետացնելը, ԻՀԿ, ավելի օրիգինալ ա, քանի որ կա մի «վարկած» (չակերտները չանտեսել), որը համադրում ա սայ-ֆայն ու էս ժանրը, համաձայն որի՝ հոգիները, ուրվականներն ու մնացած թաշախուստը գոյություն ունեն այլ չափողականություններում, ու մեր չափողականություն մուտք են գործում ու ելնում են հատուկ պորտալների միջով:  ::}: 

Քվեարկել եմ 
1. 4-րդի օգտին, որովհետև որպես առանձին ստեղծագործություն շատ լավն էր, բայց երկար էի տատանվում, քանի որ ըստ իս՝ մրցույթին էնքան էլ չէր համապատասխանում:
2. 7-րդի օգտին. հետաքրքիր մետաֆիզիկական մտքեր, գեղեցիկ նկարագրություն: Երևակայությանս մեջ պատկերվեց անիմեի տեսքով:
3. 11-ի օգտին. ամենաուժեղն էր. սարսափի ու դետեկտիվի շատ հաջող համադրություն, suspence-ի առկայություն: Երևի մի անգամ էլ կարդամ:

----------

E-la Via (21.02.2012), Freeman (19.02.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Մի հատ էլ եմ կարդացել: Իսկապես բոլորն էլ լավն են, լավ գաղափար էր, հուսանք կզարգանա:  :Ok:

----------


## Skeptic

«Գերբնական Ակումբը», իմ կարծիքով, MWMS-ն ա գրել:  :Unsure:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոնց որ Բյուրի անհաջող նմանակում լիներ, ամեն ինչ անել, որ կասկածները նրան գնան, բայց որ Բյուրն ա եղել, հետը չտեմ խոսա... մի ընթացք էլի "Մահվան պարն" էլ իր գրագիտությամ, տեքստի հանդեպ հոգածությամբ Գալաթեային ա հիշացնում, բայց կարամ սխալվեմ, սովորաբար սխալվում եմ Ես քվեարկում եմ "Բարև, Կարոյի" ու "Գերբնական ակումբի" օգտին: Նենց լուրջ գրականագիտական պատճառներ չեմ կարա բերեմ, թե ինչու, բայց էդպես ուզեցի


Արխային, Բյուրի ու մի քանի հոգու հետ էս մրցույթից հետո շատերը չեն խոսելու, բայց բնավ ոչ այս պատճառով: Մրցույթին մասնակցելու ժամանակ չունենալը մեկ-մեկ լրիվ ուրիշ հետևանքների կարա բերի: Մի խոսքով, կապրենք, կտեսնենք:  :Tongue:

----------


## Արէա

> Քվեարկել եմ
> ...
> 2. 7-րդի օգտին. հետաքրքիր մետաֆիզիկական մտքեր, գեղեցիկ նկարագրություն: Երևակայությանս մեջ պատկերվեց անիմեի տեսքով:
> ...


Ես էլ էի անիմե պատկերացնում: Հիանալի անիմե կստացվեր նաև "Մահվան Պար"-ից՝ ես կարդալու ընթացքում պատկերացնում էի:

Հեղինակները, կարծում եմ, *Way*-ն ու *Հայկօ*-ն են:

----------

Freeman (19.02.2012), Skeptic (19.02.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ես էլ էի անիմե պատկերացնում: Հիանալի անիմե կստացվեր նաև "Մահվան Պար"-ից՝ ես կարդալու ընթացքում պատկերացնում էի:


Իմ մոտ էդ մեկի «կինոն» առօրեական ձևով էր, չգիտեմ ինչի, սրճարանն ու սուպերմարկետն էլ՝ իրական:  :Jpit: 




> Հեղինակները, կարծում եմ, *Way*-ն ու *Հայկօ*-ն են:


Իսկ ես պատկերացում անգամ չունեմ: Բայց բացառման կարգով հնարավոր ա: )))

----------

Արէա (19.02.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Քանի տպավորություններս թարմ են, ու զերծ կողմնակի ազդեցություններից, կատարեմ նախնական գուշակությունս.

1. Անվերնագիր - *Ժունդիայի*
4. Փոխանակում - *ivy*
5. Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն - *impression*
6. Անվերնագիր - *StrangeLittleGirl*
7. Անվերնագիր - *Way*
11. Մահվան Պարը - *Հայկօ*

----------


## Skeptic

Ինձ ավելի հավանական ա թվում, որ impression-ը «Փոխանակումը» գրած լինի:

----------


## ivy

Իսկ դուք նկատե՞լ եք, որ տարբերակների թիվը՝ «13», իսկը համապատասխանում է մրցույթի թեմային:  :Wink:

----------

Chuk (19.02.2012), Freeman (19.02.2012), Nare-M (21.02.2012), unknown (19.02.2012), Varzor (20.02.2012), Yellow Raven (19.02.2012), Դեկադա (19.02.2012), Էլիզե (21.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ դուք նկատե՞լ եք, որ տարբերակների թիվը՝ «13», իսկը համապատասխանում է մրցույթի թեմային:


 :LOL:  ստեղ հաստատ մի բան կա:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ջան, դնեմ հերթով կարդամ  :Jpit: 
Մի քանի հատ random-ով կարդացի, վատը չէին, բայց դեռ ավելի լավին եմ սպասում  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, դատելով որոշ բաներից, էստեղ գերբնական բաներն ավելի շատ են, քան կարծում եք  :Jpit:  Մրցույթից հետո կասեմ:

----------


## Ամպ

Գիշերը, աչքերս բացուխուփ անելով, բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ կարդացի, քվեարկությունը թողեցի էսօրվա թարմ ուղեղին:
Տարբերակները շատ են, բայց երևի վեց հեղինակ հազիվ լինի  :Jpit: : Էս մրցույթում մի տեսակ ակնհայտ առաջատար չգտա, հիմա չգիտեմ՝ որ մեկի օգտին եմ քվեարկելու: 

*1. Անվերնագիր* - դժվարությամբ կարդացի, բացի այդ՝ կանխատեսելի պատմվածք էր: Անունների ընտրությունը դուր չեկավ. մի տեսակ չէի կարողանում Դինային, ժենիկին, Արմուշ-Արմանուշին մի պատմվածքում տեղավորել: Պատկերավոր չէր, էնպես էր գրված, որ պիտի քեզ ստիպեիր՝ միջավայրը, կերպարներին պատկերացնելու համար:

*2. Պարզապես զուգադիպությու՞ն, թե...* - էս մրցույթում պատմվածքներ կան, որ գերբնական երևույթները պատմվածքի վերջում են ծլում, բայց դե գոնե ընթացքը հետաքրքիր է լինում, սա էդպես չէր, երկրորդ անգամ էլ ձանձրանալով կարդացի: 

*3. Անվերնագիր* - չհավանեցի, մի տեսակ հին էր. այլմոլորակայիններ, սիրառատ զույգ: Գերբնական պատմվածքներում ռոմանտիկա չեմ սիրում: Լեզվական առումով էլ, Արէան արդեն գրել է, մի քիչ շատ էր արհեստականորեն հարստացրած: 

*4. Փոխանակում* - բարի էր, տխուր, ափսոսանք ու կարոտ կար: Բայց հեղինակը էդպես էլ չկարողացավ իր զգացմունքներն ինձ փոխանցել, չգիտեմ, մի տեսակ համոզիչ չէր, հեղինակի ու ընթերցողի միջև կապ չհաստատվեց: Լեզվական առումով էլ անթերի չէր: Առաջին 4 տարբերակների մեջ ամենահաջողվածն է: Կարծում եմ հեղինակը *Գեան* է:

*5. Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն* - Էնքան պատկերավոր էր գրված, պարզ, չպարտադրող: Հենց առաջին տողից արդեն պատմվածքի մեջ էի: Մանկությունն էնքան կենդանի էր կերպանավորվել: Հաճույքով կարդացի: Իրական կյանքը պատմվածքի հենց սկզբից մինչև վերջ գերբնական քողի տակ ներկայացնելը ինձ շատ դուր եկավ: Լեզվական առումով զուտ գրական բառապաշարով չէր գրված, բայց գրագետ էր: Կքվեարկեմ: Հեղիկանը երևի *impression* - ն է

*6. Անվերնագիր* և *12. Աշխարհի ամենահարուստ մարդը* նույն հեղինակի ձեռքի գործն է: Լեզվական առումով ուղղակի հալվում, գնում է, շատ հեշտությամբ կարդացվում է, բայց իմաստային առումով էդքան էլ հետաքրքիր չէր: *StrangeLittleGirl* - ին եմ կասկածում:

*7. Անվերնագիր* - չեմ սիրում նման պարտադրող խոհափիլիսոփայական պատմվածքներ, ուղեղս ուռչում է, ծանրաբեռնվում ու ոչ մի բան էլ չի ընկալում: Բառերը խուճուճ-մուճուճ էին, նախադասությունները՝ բարդ: Մի քանի անգամ հետ գնացի, վերընթերցեցի, բայց հետո շարունակությունն առանց հասկանալու, լողալով կարդացի վերջացրի: Կարող ա լավն էր, բայց ես բան չհասկացա: Հեղինակը երևի *way*-ն է:

*8. Գերբնական Ակումբ* - լավն էր, կոկիկ շարադրանք ուներ: Առաջին անգամ հենց գիշերն էի կարդում, ահով սպասում էի, որ հեսա-հեսա Նիկը բկիցս կբռնի, ինձ մոնիտորի մեջ կխցկի: Գրագետ էր գրված:

*9. Բարև, Կարո* -  :LOL:  լավ էլի, ժողովուրդ, մի լավ ծիծաղել եմ, բայց չեմ քվեարկի: Գրողը Գերբնական Ակումբի հեղինակն է ու էս մի տարբերակը ափալ-թափալ, ձեռի հետ է գրել: Լրիվ պատկերացրեցի, թե ոնց է Կարոն, բեղերը տնկած, իր յոթից հետո դռան  առջև հայտնվում: Այս երկուսի հեղինակն էլ, հավանաբար,  *ivy*-ն է:

*10. Առեղծվածային շրջաններ* և *13. Երազների աշխարհում* տարբերակներից բան չհասկացա, միտքը ինձ համար կցկտուր էր ու անհետաքրքիր:

*11. Մահվան Պարը* - մրցույթի միակ ամբողջական, հարուստ պատմվածքն էր, սյուժեի զարգացում կար, լեզվական առումով կուռ էր գրված: Գիշերը մի քիչ ձանձրանալով էի կարդում, բայց էսօր ավելի հեշտ կարդացվեց: Կքվեարկեմ, բայց իմ ֆավորիտը Համարյա գերբնական պատմությունն է:
Այս տարբերակի հեղինակը կարծում եմ *Գալաթեան* է. լեզվից ու դետեկտիվոտ-մարատոտ ոճից եմ ենթադրում, ուղղակի իր պատմվածքները միշտ հակիրճ են լինում:

Իմ կարծիքով էս մրցույթում մեկական տարբերակ ունեն Գեան, way-ը, Գալաթեան, կասկածում եմ նաև einnA-յի ու Lusinamara-յի վրա, մյուս տարբերակների հեղինակները ivy-ն StrangeLittleGirl-ն ու impression-ն են  :Jpit: : Հայկօն հաստատ չկար:

Քվեարկում եմ Համարյա գերբնական պատմության՝ որպես իմ ամենահավանած տարբերակի, Մահվան Պարի՝ որպես մրցույթին ամենահամապատասխանող ու ամբողջական տարբերակի ու Գերբնական Ակումբի՝որպես հետաքրքիր տարբերակի օգտին:

----------

armen9494 (19.02.2012)

----------


## Ամպ

Այվին ինչի՞ ա բոլորի օգտին քվեարկել  :Think: : Հաստատ 13-ն էլ ինքն ա գրել  :Shok:  :LOL: :

----------

ivy (19.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այվին ինչի՞ ա բոլորի օգտին քվեարկել : Հաստատ 13-ն էլ ինքն ա գրել :


Չէ, ինքը մենակ տասնմեկ հատ ա գրել, մյուս երկուսն ուրիշի ձեռքի գործ են  :LOL:

----------

ivy (19.02.2012)

----------


## ivy

Տասնմեկը ես եմ գրել, երկուսը՝ Բյուրը:  :Yes: 
Չկա ձեր սիրելի *impression*-ը էս մրցույթում, էլ մի ձեզ կոտորեք:  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տասնմեկը ես եմ գրել, երկուսը՝ Բյուրը: 
> Չկա ձեր սիրելի *impression*-ը էս մրցույթում, էլ մի ձեզ կոտորեք:


Հա բայց ասա լավ եմ սաղին շեղել իմ վրայից  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (19.02.2012)

----------


## Մինա

Մահվան պարի օգտին եմ քվեարկում միանշանակ:Մրցույթի միակ պատմվածքն է,որի հեղինակի բացահայտմանը անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում:
Հ.գ. թյուրիմացաբար Առեղծվածային շրջաններին եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել ու վարկանիշ տվել:Քանի դեռ հեղինակները բացահայտված չեն ,փորձում եմ սխալս ուղղել,իսկ Առեղծվածային շրջանների հեղինակից ներեղություն եմ խնդրում սխալիս համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Մահվան պարի օգտին եմ քվեարկում միանշանակ:Մրցույթի միակ պատմվածքն է,որի հեղինակի բացահայտմանը անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում:
> Հ.գ. թյուրիմացաբար Առեղծվածային շրջաններին եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել ու* վարկանիշ տվել*:Քանի դեռ հեղինակները բացահայտված չեն ,փորձում եմ սխալս ուղղել,իսկ Առեղծվածային շրջանների հեղինակից ներեղություն եմ խնդրում սխալիս համար:


Շնորհակալություն վարկանշի համար, Մինա ջան  :Jpit: 

Ժող, հիշեցնեմ, որ պատմվածքի գրառմանը վարկանիշ տալիս ակամա ինձ եք տալիս, ոչ թե ստեղծագործության հեղինակին: Նման վարկանիշները ես միևնույն է ջնջելու եմ, քանի որ չեմ վաստակել դրանք  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (20.02.2012), Արէա (19.02.2012), Մինա (19.02.2012)

----------


## armen9494

13 ստեղծագործություն... :Shok:  :Think: 
Անսպասելի էր... և ընդամենը 4 օր: Շատ եմ ուզում քվեարկել, տեսնեմ կհացնեմ բոլորը կարդալ: Նախապես շնորհակալություն բոլոր հեղինակներին  :Smile: 

Տարբերակ 1.
Անվերնագիր
աաաաաաա :LOL:  սկիզբը հենց կարդացի, մի ծանոթ մարդ կա, որ ըտենց ա քնում, իրեն հիշեցի :LOL: 
Էս ինչքա՜ն ա կանաչ գույնը. հեղինակը աչքիս բնապահպան ա  :LOL: 
Ճիշտն ասած շատ հետաքրքիր ա, Այվիական ինչ-որ բան եմ տեսնում, կամ միգուցե Գալաթեան է :Think: 
Լավ հետաքրքիր ա, կուզեմ որ վերջում իրոք հավեսով բացատրություն տրվի, թե ով ա էդ կանաչ աթոռը  :Jpit: 
Ավարտը ապշեցուցիչ չէր, բայց վատը չէր՝ հետաքրքիր էր :Smile: 

Տարբերակ 2.
Պարզապես զուգադիպությու՞ն, թե՞...
Սկիզբը ի՜նչ հաճելի է ու բարի :Love: 
Մեմեյական ինչ-որ բան կա, բայց դժվար թե ինքը լինի, կամ հնարավոր ա unknown-ն ա:
Ավարյաի պահը ի՜նչ իրական էր գրված, հեղինակն իրոք որ շա՜տ վառ երևակայություն ունի:
Շատ հաճելի ու հետաքրքիր էր, մեծ սիրով կքվեարկեմ այս տարբեակի օգտին:

Տարբերակ 3.
Անվերնագիր
Սկիզբը շատ դժվար կարդացվող էր :Sad: 
Մի տեսակ ծանր ա առաջ գնում:
Վաաայ, էդ Փոքրիկ իշխանը փոքրուց ո՜նց չեմ սիրել :Sad: 
Կներեք, չգիտեմ ով է գրել, բայց լրիվ անկապություն...

Տարբերակ 4.
Փոխանակում
Էս դեպքում էլ սկզբի նկարագրությունը ոնց որ մի տեսակ անիմաստ երկարացրած լինի:
Մոր պահը լավ էր գրած, հաճելի է :Love: 
Հետաքրքիր, լավ ու շա՜տ հաճելի էր գրված :Love: 

Տարբերակ 5.
Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն
Ո՞նց կարա մարդ սիրի երկար բկով սվիտր հագնել, ես զզվում եմ, բայց նայել սիրում եմ՝ շատ սիրուն ա նայվում  :Jpit: 
Ինգա ռեստորան լսել էի, բայց շուն՝ չէ  :LOL: 
Ճիշտն եմ ուզում ասել. կեսից արդեն որոշել էի, որ չեմ քվեարկի, բայց վերջը շա՜տ դուրս եկավ :Smile: 


Տարբերակ 6.
Անվերնագիր
Էս Սերժ անունը ինչ-որ շատ ա ասվում. աչքիս հեղինակը աչքի տակ ունեցել ա մոտակա ընտրությունները :LOL: 
ուֆֆֆ, սկիզբը ինչ ձանձրալի ա, էդ Սերժն էլ էնքան կարդացի, որ քվեաթերթիկում իրա անունից բացի ուրիշ բան չեմ տենալու  :LOL: 
Կարծում եմ strangelittlegirl-ն ա գրել:
Ներողություն, բայց երկու բառով կարող եմ նկարագրել՝ անկապ անիմաստություն :Sad: 

Տարբերակ 7.
Անվերնագիր
Առաջին նախադասությունը հենց անկապ թվաց՝ իր ճաճանչափայլ բառերով:
Կներեք, չկարողացա 5-6 նախադասությունից ավել կարդալ:

----------


## armen9494

Տարբերակ 8.
Գերբնական Ակումբ
Վերնագիրն ինքնին հետաքրքիր է, հույսով եմ մեր ակումբի մասին է  :Jpit: 
աաաաա  :LOL:  սկիզբը լավն ա :Hands Up:   աչքիս էն դիմակ խաղացողներից մեկն ա գրել  :LOL: 
Չուկ բայց ձենով սմայլիկի միտքը լավն էր  :Jpit: 
Կարծում եմ էս պատմվածքը հենց ինքը՝ Չուկն ա գրել :Smile: 
Առանց կոշիկները հանելու ակումբ մտնելը մի քիչ սխալ ա, գոնե էն չստիկներից տաին...
Հոյակապ գործ ա, մե՜ծ հետաքրքրությամբ եմ կարդում. Google-ի պահը սպանեց, ավելի լավ կանեիք Ջուջուլ գրեիք  :LOL: 
Էս վերջին մասը մթոմ ուզել էր Այվիի վրա շեղեր, բայց չէ, իմ կարծիքով հաստատ Չուկն է, չափից դուրս թեթև ու հաճելի է գրած:

Տարբերակ 9.
Բարև, Կարո
Լավն ա, մի տեսակ պարզություն կա, բայց հաճելի ա կարդացվում:
Ջաաաաան, ինչ ջիգյարով էր, մեջը խորոված էր լիներ գրած, կասեի ես եմ գրել :Hands Up: 

Տարբերակ 10.
Առեղծվածային շրջաններ
Սկիզբն էլի անկապ: 
Էս քիմիա-ֆիզիկական բաները չեմ սիրում:
Չգիտեմ պատմությունը իրական էր, թե չէ, բայց անկապություն էր

Տարբերակ 11.
Մահվան Պարը
Վերնագիրը հետաքրքիր ա :Think: 
Էն Ջազվեյի չայնիկի մասին ա  :Jpit: 
Շատ հետաքրքիր ա գնում առաջ, կուզեմ ավարտն էլ հետաքրքիր լինի:
Լավն ա գրած, շատ հետաքրքիր ֆանտազյա ունեք:
Շատ լավն էր, ինչ-որ լուրջ իմաստ չէր, բայց չգիտեմ ինչի մի այլ կարգի գրավեց: 
Կարծում եմ Այվին է հեղինակը:

Տարբերակ 12.
Աշխարհի ամենահարուստ մարդը
Նորից վերնագիրը շատ հետաքրքիր ա  :Smile: 
Լավ գժի խոսակցություն եք գրել, դուրս եկավ:
Այ լավն էր՝ լրիվ գժանոց  :Jpit: 

Տարբերակ 13.
Երազների աշխարհում
Որ ասեմ շատ հետաքրքիր էր՝ սուտ կլինի, բայց որոշ չափով հետաքրքրեց  :Smile: 


Վայ, էս արդեն պրծա՞ կարդալը  :Jpit: 
Հեսա կքվեարկեմ:

----------


## armen9494

Էս էլ քվեարկությունս (նախնական գուշակություններով)

Տարբերակ 1. Անվերնագիր  +1  (Այվի կամ Գալաթեա)
Տարբերակ 2. Պարզապես զուգադիպությու՞ն, թե՞... +1 (Մեմե կամ uknown)
Տարբերակ 3. Անվերնագիր  0
Տարբերակ 4. Փոխանակում +1
Տարբերակ 5. Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն +1
Տարբերակ 6. Անվերնագիր 0 (strangelittlegirl)
Տարբերակ 7. Անվերնագիր 0
Տարբերակ 8. Գերբնական Ակումբ +1 (Չուկ)
Տարբերակ 9. Բարև, Կարո +1
Տարբերակ 10. Առեղծվածային շրջաններ 0
Տարբերակ 11. Մահվան Պարը +1 (Այվի)
Տարբերակ 12. Աշխարհի ամենահարուստ մարդը +1
Տարբերակ 13. Երազների աշխարհում +1

----------


## armen9494

> Իսկ դուք նկատե՞լ եք, որ տարբերակների թիվը՝ «13», իսկը համապատասխանում է մրցույթի թեմային:


իսկ 13-ը ի՞նչ թիվ է որ  :Unsure: 


Հ.Գ. ժողովուրդ իմ մոտ ինչի՞ ցույց չի տալիս, թե ով որի օգտին է քվեարկել

----------


## Մարկիզ

> իսկ 13-ը ի՞նչ թիվ է որ 
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. ժողովուրդ իմ մոտ ինչի՞ ցույց չի տալիս, թե ով որի օգտին է քվեարկել


Սեղմիր տարբերակի դիմաց գրված ձայների թվի վրա:

----------

armen9494 (19.02.2012), Varzor (20.02.2012), Մինա (19.02.2012)

----------


## ivy

> *Տարբերակ 8.
> Գերբնական Ակումբ*...
> Ակումբցին արթնացավ: Մտածեց երազ էր, բայց հաջորդ վայրկյանին տեսավ վիրտուալ գինու շիշը, որը համ կար, համ չկար: Միացրեց կոմպը, մտավ Ակումբի ստեղծագործական նախագծեր բաժին ու առաջարկեց գերբնական թեմայով մրցույթ սկսել:


Տենց բան չի էղել  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (19.02.2012), E-la Via (21.02.2012), Freeman (19.02.2012), Nare-M (21.02.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (19.02.2012), unknown (19.02.2012), Varzor (20.02.2012), Մարկիզ (19.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.02.2012)

----------


## unknown

Միանշանակ   «Գերբնական  Ակումբ» :Smile: լավն  էր  շատ  վախենալու  չէր :Blush: մնացածներն  էլ  բոլորը  յուրովի  լավն  էին,բայց  բոլորնել  կարդալուց  մեջս  վախ  կար,իսկ  ես  մեկը  հավեսով  կարդացի  ու  ծիծաղեցի  մի  լավ...ինձ  թվումա  Չուկնա  գրել :Smile: 
Իսկ  մնացածներից  կառանձնացնեմ  «Մահվան  պարը»  ու  «Պարզապես  զուգադիպություն  թե՞»...

Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալություն  բոլոր  հեղինակներին, լավն  Էիք  բոլորդ  էլ :Smile:

----------

Varzor (20.02.2012)

----------


## Kanamar

Բոլոր տարբերակներում էլ ինչ-որ հետաքրքրություն կար:Իսկ 11-րդը  ուղղակի առանց աչքս կտրելու եմ կարդացել:Փորձեմ իմ նկատառումները շարադրել մի քանիսի վերաբերյալ` նախապես հայցելով հեղինակների ներողամտությունը,եթե համամիտ չլինեն:
1.Մի փոքր հետաքրքիր էր մինչև այն պահը,թե ինչու էին հանկարծակի մահանում  կանաչ աթոռի հետ կապված մարդիկ,բայց անհամոզիչ էր գրված:
2.Սկիզբը հուզիչ էր և հիշեցրեց մի իրական դեպք,որ կարդացել էի,կարծեմ, ռուսական կայքերից մեկում,բայց այնտեղ  եղբայրն էր  ավտովթարից մահացած քրոջ համար, եթե չեմ սխալվում,տիկնիկ ցանկանում գնել, և փողը չէր հերիքում:Երևի հեղինակը ազդվել է այդ պատմությունից,կամ էլ ,ինչպես պատմվածքի վերնագիրն է,պատահական զուգադիպություն է:Այնուամենայնիվ,հեղինակը կարողացավ մի քիչ համոզել:
3.Հասարակ էր,ոչ օրիգինալ,բայց հետաքրքիր հատվածներ կան:
4.Հետաքրքրեց ալքիմիայի հավասարարժեք փոխանակման սկզբունքով:Անթերի կլիներ,եթե հեղինակր հասցներ հոգեբանական խորություն հաղորդել հերոսին` առավել հիմնավորելով նրա գործողությունները: Այնուամենայնիվ,լավերից մեկն է:
5.Բալենուն հեծած այլմոլորակայինների մասին պատմվածքը  բավականին հաջող է գրված:
6.Մեծ ցանկության դեպքում ավելի հետաքրքիր կդառնար:
7.Միստիկական էր,երևի չարի և բարու,ես-ստվերի և հրեշտակ- լույսի հակամարտությունն է ներկայացնում, առանձնահատուկ է:
8.Ինքնատիպ է:
9.Կատակ ժանրից է.մի տեսակ չեմ ընդունում մահը և հումորը,երգիծանքը:
10.Հետաքրքրեց,համոզեց:
11.Վայրկենական որոշում ընդունելը հերոսի և նրան շրջապատող մարդկանց  համար կենաց-մահու նշանակություն ուներ,և այդ լարվածությունը ընթերցելիս ակամայից փոխանցվեց:Խոսքի արժեքը իմացող  անձնավորություն է հեղինակը:
12.Հիվանդներին ծաղրել սիրող բժիշկն ու Սեպիկը հաստատ գերբնական երևույթներ չեն:
13.Կարծում եմ`իրական դեպքերի,երազների հիման վրա  գրված, առանց հավելումների  շարադրանք է:
Շնորհակալություն բոլորին:

----------

armen9494 (19.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քանի որ առայժմ հեչ ժամանակ չունեմ կարդալու, գուշակություններս անում եմ ըստ վերնագրերի
Տարբերակ 1. Անվերնագիր Impression
Տարբերակ 2. Պարզապես զուգադիպությու՞ն, թե՞... MWMS
Տարբերակ 3. Անվերնագիր Impression
Տարբերակ 4. Փոխանակում էս մեկը խելքս բան չի կտրում:  :LOL:  Հալալ ա հեղինակին, որ նենց վերնագիր ա մտածել, որ միանգամից իրան չվառի: Ուրեմն` Ռիփ
Տարբերակ 5. Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն էս մեկն առանց վառելու Ռիփ
Տարբերակ 6. Impression
Տարբերակ 7. Անվերնագիր Impression
Տարբերակ 8. Գերբնական ակումբ Ռիփ
Տարբերակ 9. Բարև Կարո Ռիփ
Տարբերակ 10. Առեղծվածային շրջաններ անունը չեմ հիշում, մի ակումբցի sci-fi-ի մասին հարցեր էր տալիս, այ ինքը
iՏարբերակ 11. Գալաթեա
Տարբերակ 12. Աշխարհի ամենահարուստ մարդը Ռիփ
Տարբերակ 13. Երազների աշխարհում Մեմե

Մնացածը` կկարդամ, նոր կասեմ:

----------


## Moonwalker

Համարներ 5 և 8՝ :  No comment, եթե թույլ կտաք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հլը որ դիմանում եմ գայթակղությանը, որ առաջատարների գործերն առաջինը չկարդամ: Կարծիքս մաս-մաս եմ գրելու, որովհետև հաստատ սաղ մի օրում չեմ կարդալու, իսկ եթե թողնեմ, կարող ա մոռանամ:

Ուրեմն մինչև հիմա մենակ առաջին անվերնագիրն եմ կարդացել: Անհավես գրած, թքած-կպցրած անկապ գործ ա: Տեղ-տեղ հեղինակը փորձում ա ղժժալ, բայց թվում ա` հավեսը չի հերիքում, որ ղժժոցը խորացնի: Նենց տպավորություն ա, որ Impression-ն ա գրել իրա մուսային քնելու ուղարկելուց հետո:

----------


## einnA

Մրցույթը հաջողված է : Տարբերակները շատ էին. սկզբում կարդալու համար տրամադրվել էր պետք  :Smile: 
Չգիտեմ` հիմա ով չի ալարի իմ էսքան գրածը կարդալու, բայց հաստատ հեղինակներն իրանց մասին վերաբերվող տողերը կկարդան:

*1-ին* տարբերակի միտքը լավն էր, գրագետ զարգացնելու դեպքում իսկական մրցակցային տարբերակ կլիներ: Շատ էր հեղինակը բառբառային բառեր օգտագործել `լիֆչիկ, փիդրել, որոնք էլի համ ու հոտ ապահովում են, բայց մի տեսակ փնթիություն կար (ուրիշ բառ չգտա, ներողություն):
Շնորհակալ եմ խնիտարել բառի համար:

*2-րդ* տարբերակը _(Պարզապես զուգադիպությու՞ն, թե՞...)_ կարդալիս ակամայից մոտս նենց տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, որ հեղինակը հատուկ ջանք ու եռանդ է թափել, որ համապատասխանի մրցույթի պահանջներին` ուրվականներ, առեղծվածային երևույթներ, որ հետո իրական են դառնում: 
Միտքը կրկնվող էր, բայց ինչ-որ “սարսափ” կինոյի սկզբնամաս կարար լիներ:
Շնորհակալություն տարբերակի համար:

*3-րդ* տարբերակն էլ ինձ չհամոզեց. թույլ էր միստիկայի մասի նկարագրությունները. ինչ-որ ականջի մոտ անցք, որի միջոցով փորձեր էին անում, հետո շատ հանգիստ ուրախ-զվարթ գնաց, հետ եկավ պանիկայով ու տենց մեկ էլ նորից մեղրամիս գնացին : Հետո փոքրիկ իշխանի մոլորակի ու վարդի պահերն անտեղի էին` ըստ իս:
 Գրագետ էր գրված:Շնորհակալություն տարբերակի համար: 
Ivy ?  :Think: 

*4-րդ* տարբերակն էլ _(Փոխանակում)_  միտքը շատ լավն էր, սահուն էր գրված, բայց ամեն ինչ վերջին մասը փչացրեց. տատիկի լեգենդները,  ալքիմիայի հավասարարժեք փոխանակման սկզբունք ու միանգամից ատրճանակ ու սրտաճմլիկ խոսքեր…: Կարելի էր էլի առեղծվածային մի բան ավելացնել` մի քանի բառերի նկարագրությամբ, որ ընթերցողին տարբեր կողմերից մտածելու բան թողեր:
Շնորհակալություն տարբերակի համար:

*5-րդ* տարբերակը _(Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն)_ շատ էր շեշտադրված հին  դառը, բայց լուսավոր օրերի վրա, իսկ Վազգենի հայտնվելն ու անհետանալու միստիկայի ու այլմոլորակայիների կապի ու ընկերների հետ փոխհարաբերությունները կիսահամոզիչ էին:
Եթե ես մասնակցած լինեի, կարող է կասկածեի` ես եմ գրել. ամեն-ամեն ինչ իմ մանկության օրերից էր քաղած, բացի միստիկայի մասերից: Շնորհակալություն տարբերակի համար:

* 6-րդ* տարբերակն ուշահաս միստիկայի ժանրից էր, որ տեղ-տեղ քիչ է մնում ասես` էհ հետո: Հեղինակին շատերը հաստատ կկռահեն: Հերոսն էլ հենց  ինքն է`ճիշտ  իր առօրյան մի քիչ ձևափոխված: Մշտական դրսի ու Երևանի արանքում: 
Բյուր, համարձակվում եմ ասել, որ դու ես : Շնորհակալություն տարբերակի համար:

*7-րդ* տարբերակն ամենադժվար կարդացվածն էր: Խճճվեցի, հետո փորձեցի պարզել, բայց հասկացածս էլի խուճուճ մի բան դուրս եկավ ու տենց էլ չհասկացա` սպիտակ, ոսկե կարերով զգեստավորի ու գորշ դոնդողի պայքարի, թե հակադրվելու, թե միասին գոյություն ունենալու ու սրի իմաստը: Ախր էգոն ու հակաէգոն մի տեսակ տարբեր հասկանալու բաներ են: Եսիմ, չընկալեցի հեղինակի խոհափիլիսոփայական մտքերը: 
Շնորհակալություն տարբերակի համար, *Way*:

* 8-րդ* տարբերակը _(Գերբնական Ակումբ)_ արժանի մրցակից տարբերակ է: Վիտուալ տարածքի հետաքրքիր վերլուծություն էր ու համոզիչ: Մեկ-մեկ ֆանտաստիկ կինոներում, որ ցույց են տալիս, թե ասենք մի 40 տարի հետո ոնց է լինում, նույն զգացումն ունեցա: 
Վիրտուալ գինու շշի պարունակության համը ոնց ենք ստուգելու  :Think: 
Շնորհակալություն տարբերակի համար:

*9-րդ* տարբերակը _(Բարև, Կարո)_ կիսահումորային, ոչ լուրջ մրցակցային էր: Կարոն էր էլի թաղեցինք, ինքն էլ որոշեց գալ-գնալ, մենք էլ նենց դեմ չէինք ու հեչ էլ չզարմացանք. կարգին ջիգյարով տղա էր: Բան չունեմ ասելու:
Շնորհակալություն տարբերակի համար:

*10-րդ* տարբերակը  _(Առեղծվածային շրջաններ)_ ամենահամոզիչն էր` այլմոլորակայինների հետ կապված հարցերում: Հետաքրքիր էր, ու քեզ տեղ  էր թողնում երևակայելու (ես էտ սիրում եմ):
Շնորհակալություն տարբերակի համար:

*11-րդ* տարբերակը  _(Մահվան Պարը)_ միանշանակ մրցույթին ամենալուրջ ներկայացրած տարբերակն է` գրագետ, կոկիկ, մշակված: Ես հավատացի, ու եթե մեկն ասի, որ սա իրականություն է, ես անխոս կհավատամ: 
Շնորհակալություն մաքաբր բառի համար: 
Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ Գալաթեան է հեղինակը:

*12-րդ* տարբերակի _(Աշխարհի ամենահարուստ մարդը)_ թեթև հումորը սիրեցի, հատկապես էս պահը` _ես երեխա ժամանակ տեսածս կովին բացարձակապես աննշան մի քորոց տվեցի, որպեսզի օրերը երկարեն...:_
Միտում ունի հեղինակին որոշելու հարցում շեղել մեզ, բայց , ըստ իս, հաստատ մեր հոգեբույժը չի հեղինակը:
Շնորհակալություն տարբերակի համար:

*13-րդ* տարբերակը _(Երազների աշխարհում)_ իր իրական լինելու փաստով ազդու էր, բայց նման դեպքերի չեմ ասի բոլորս, բայց հաստատ շրջապատում մարդիկ կլինեն, որ վառ օրինակն են հանդիսանում: Դժվարանում եմ գնահատական տալ:
Շնորհակալություն տարբերակի համար:

Մի հատ մեծ շնորհակալություն ինձ էսքան զբաղեցնելու համար:

----------

armen9494 (20.02.2012), Firegirl777 (23.02.2012), Գեա (20.02.2012), Ժունդիայի (19.02.2012)

----------


## ivy

Չեմ կարծում, թե «Մահվան Պար»-ի հեղինակը Գալաթեան ա. ինքը էդպես չի գրում... Սովորաբար:
Էդքան մանրամասն, երկար... Ինքը կտրուկ ու արագ ա գրում՝ միանգամից թիրախին խփելով:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ուֆ ուֆ, չիդեմ, հիմա հանեմ վիրտուալ քլունգս թե վաղը...

Ընդհանուր հայացքով՝ հաջողված մրցույթ է երևում: Մեկ անգամ արդեն կարդացել եմ տարբերակները, բայց ջիգյարով քլնգելու համար երկրորդ անգամ էլ ա պետք:

----------


## ivy

> Ուֆ ուֆ, չիդեմ, հիմա հանեմ վիրտուալ քլունգս թե վաղը...
> 
> Ընդհանուր հայացքով՝ հաջողված մրցույթ է երևում: Մեկ անգամ արդեն կարդացել եմ տարբերակները, բայց ջիգյարով քլնգելու համար երկրորդ անգամ էլ ա պետք:


Իսկ ինչ անպայման ա քլնգես, պուպուշ բաներ գրի, մարդիկ չարչարվել են  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (20.02.2012), Հարդ (19.02.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Իսկ ինչ անպայման ա քլնգես, պուպուշ բաներ գրի, մարդիկ չարչարվել են


Քլնգելը կայֆ ա  :Smile: 
Եթե դուրս գա, պուպուշ բաներ կասեմ, լիքը-լիքը, ազնիվ պինգվինի խոսք  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (19.02.2012)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես արդեն գիտեմ, որ երկու տարբերակների օգտին եմ քվեարկելու, բայց սպասեմ վերջում կշշեմ հավեսով  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես արդեն գիտեմ, որ երկու տարբերակների օգտին եմ քվեարկելու, բայց սպասեմ վերջում կշշեմ հավեսով


Յաաա, կրքերը բորբոքվում են  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որևէ ինձ ուղարկված ստեղծագործություն, մրցույթի պահանջներին համապատասխան, չկա, որը չի տեղադրվել թեմայում: Թեմայում արված բոլոր այն գրառումները, որոնք նախորդել են ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրելուն, ջնջվել են:


Փաստորեն կարամ գլուխգործոցս դնե՞մ հիմա: Չես ջնջի ու չես տուգանի՞:   :Love:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Օքեյ:

*Առաջին Անվերնագիրը:* 

Համով էր գրված, հավեսով կարդացվեց: Մի քիչ մահացությունների դեպքն էր շատ՝ մեկ հոգու ռեինկարնացիայի համար: Էդ օպերացիան՝ մեկը մեկին տարբերակով չէ՞ր լինում  :Smile: 
  Մի քիչ հեքիաթոտ էր...դե Այվին ինչ էլ գրի՝ վերջում հեքիաթ ա ստացվում   :Jpit: 

Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ Այվին ա, իր թեթև, անկաշկանդ ձեռքն ա հիշեցնում: Մի բան էլ կա, որ կասկածել ա տալիս, եթե պարզվի ճիշտ էի՝ կասեմ, ավելի ուշ:

*Զուգատիպությունը*

Գաղափարը մի քիչ շատ տարածվածն էր, այդ իսկ պատճառով՝ հեշտ կանխատեսելի: Փոքրիկ աղջկա ուրվական-քրոջ պահը նկատի ունեմ:  
Երբ առավոտյան մեծ աղջիկն արթնացավ ու պարզվեց՝ երազ էր, ավելի հասարակ դարձավ սյուժեն: Կարելի էր ավելի հետաքրքիր լուծում տալ: 
Բայց դե շատ վատը չէր  :Smile:  Կարդացվեց:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Պարզապես զուգադիպությու՞ն, թե՞...

Մմմ, վատը չէր: Էդ երազի պահը հիասթափացրեց, բայց հետո լավ էր: Էս գործի ամենավատ մասը վերնագիրն է: Վանող է, կարդալու չի կանչում (ու հաճույքով կթռնեի, որ շուտ հասնեի էդքան քննարկված Գերբնական Ակումբին): Գուշակությունս` MWMS

----------


## Chuk

> Փաստորեն կարամ գլուխգործոցս դնե՞մ հիմա: Չես ջնջի ու չես տուգանի՞:


Եթե գլուխգործոց դնես, ապա կջնջեմ, եթե դրած լինես մինչև մրցույթի ավարտը: Եթե դնես նույն տափակաբանությունը՝ համեմված ոչ նորմատիվային բառապաշարով, ինչ-որ դրել էիր թեմայում, էս անգամ արդեն ոչ միայն կջնջեմ, այլև կտուգանեմ  :Wink:

----------

Տրիբուն (20.02.2012)

----------


## ivy

Քանի որ ես քվեարկել եմ բոլոր տարբերակների օգտին, կգրեմ, թե որ տարբերակի մեջ ինձ ինչն է դուր եկել: Թերությունները մի կողմ կթողնեմ: 

Ուրեմն էսպես.

*Տարբերակ 1.
Անվերնագիր*
Երբ Երևանում էի ապրում, իմ հարևանն էլ էր հենց «Ժենիկ տոտա». էդ միանգամից դրականորեն տրամադրեց գործի հանդեպ:  :Smile:  
Շատ լավ էր շարադրված: Պառավին միանգամից կարողացա տեսնել՝ իր հագուստով, ու նույնիսկ զգացի վրայից փչող հոտը: Պատկերավոր էր:
Կարդալիս ադրենալինս մի քիչ բարձրացավ. հեչ վատ նշան չի էս ժանրում:  :Wink: 

*Տարբերակ 2.
Պարզապես զուգադիպությու՞ն, թե՞...*
Հեչ չէի զարմանա, եթե իրական դեպք լիներ: Մի տեսակ հավատալու էր, հատկապես՝ Անահիտի կերպարը:
 Ոչ մի հատուկ բացատրություն չկար կատարվածին, որն էլ ավելի իրական էր դրաձնում ամբողջ պատմությունը: Լավն էր:

*Տարբերակ 3.
Անվերնագիր*
Ռոմանտիկ աղջկա քնքուշ շարադրանք:  :Smile:  Թռչող ափսեի տարօրինակ արարածներն էլ հեչ վատը չէին իրականում ու սիրուն հարսանիք կազմակերպեցին զույգի համար: 
Ամեն ինչ սիրուն հեփի էնդ ունեցավ: Այլմոլորակայիններն էլ հաստատ իրենց անհրաժեշտ փաստերը հավաքեցին «մարդ» տեսակի մասին:
Պուպուշ, լուսավոր:  :Smile: 

*Տարբերակ 4.
Փոխանակում*
Բառերը հատիկ-հատիկ էին ընտրված: Մեջը զգացմունքներ կային, հուզող մտքեր: Մարդկային էր շատ: 
Հանգուցալուծումը ավարտին հասցրած չէր. հեղինակը թողել էր, որ դու մտածեիր «իսկ ինչ եղավ հետո»-ի մասին:
Սիրուն էր:

*Տարբերակ 5.
Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն*
Իրական էր: Ապրված: Չհնարած: Ամեն ինչին հավատացի՝ ներառյալ «աննյութական Վազգենը»:
Բարի էր գրված մի տեսակ ու տաք: Մի կողմից՝ մանկական, մի կողմից՝ լուրջ: Բայց շատ հավես:
Ինձ դուր եկավ:

*Տարբերակ 6.
Անվերնագիր*
Քերականորեն՝ անթերի: Գրողը մտածել է, որ էսպես էքստա անթերի չի կարելի թողնել. որոշել է մի քանի բառեր չանջատել իրարից՝ կպած գրել, որ գոնե մի թերություն ունենա տեսքտը:  :Jpit: 
Հա-վա-նել-եմ: Գրելու ոճը, իրադարձությունների հերթափոխությունը, շարադրանքը:
Դե գրողը Բյուրն է: Բյուրությունը կաթում է գրածի վրայից: Տեղանքը, անունները, ներկա ժամանակով գրելու սովորությունը, Հայաստան-արտասահման վիճակները:  :Smile: 

*Տարբերակ 7.
Անվերնագիր*
Այլաբանություն: Հեղինակը չի վախեցել ներկայացնել մի կենսական փիլիսոփայություն՝ այն շունչ տալով գրական կերպարների մեջ:
Ինքը լավ գիտի, թե ինչի մասին է գրում ու ինչու է հենց էդպես գրում: Ամբողջն իմաստավորված է:
Չէի անվանի օրիգինալություն, ավելի շուտ՝ համարձակություն: Հարգանքներս:  :Smile: 

*Տարբերակ 8.
Գերբնական Ակումբ*
Չգիտեմ՝ հատուկ, թե պատահաբար, բայց հեղինակը իմ մասին է գրել:  :Jpit:  Թեև արդեն ասեցի, որ ամբողջը հորինված էր. չի եղել էդպիսի բան:  :Jpit: 
Բայց դե շատ հավանեցի:  :Smile: 
Լավ է գրված, սիրուն, գրագետ: Սյուժեն գրավիչ է հենց էս նախագծի համար: 
Ամեն ինչով հաղթող տարբերակ է:

*Տարբերակ 9.
Բարև, Կարո*
 :LOL:  Սիրում եմ, երբ մարդիկ իրենց թույլ են տալիս լուրջ թեմաների վրա ծիծաղել:
Ամենահեշտ կարդացվող տարբերակն էր: Արագ, սահուն, խելառ:  :Jpit: 
Գրողը հավանաբար տղա է:  :Wink: 

*Տարբերակ 10.
Առեղծվածային շրջաններ*
Չբացահայտված, առեղծվածային պատմություն: Հեղինակը չի էլ փորձել ինչ-որ բան հնարել՝ պատմությունը արհեստականորեն սիրունացնելու կամ «ձևի մեջ» դնելու համար:
Ինչպես որ կա, այնպես էլ շարադրել է: 
Մի քիչ վախեցնող էր... Ու ինձ դա դուր եկավ:

*Տարբերակ 11.
Մահվան Պարը*
Գրողը տղա է, լավ գրող տղա:  :Smile:  Իրարից իրադարձությունները բաժանող պարբերություններով գրելը շատ հավանեցի: 
Լավն էին նաև կերպարները: Շարադրանքն էլ էր ընտիր:
Իդեալական պատմություն՝ տվյալ նախագծի համար: Վերջն իհարկե կարելի էր ավելի հետաքրքրիր սարքել, բայց էսպես էլ հեչ վատը չէր:  :Smile: 

*Տարբերակ 12.
Աշխարհի ամենահարուստ մարդը*
Սա էլ է Բյուրը գրել:  :Jpit:  Ձեռ առնելով է գրել, ինքը իր մասնագիտության վրա կայֆեր բռնելով:  :Jpit: 
Շատ հեշտ ու հավես կարդացվեց:
Բա ոնց չհավանես:  :Wink: 

*Տարբերակ 13.
Երազների աշխարհում*
Ես էսպիսի իրական դեպքերից շատ եմ ազդվում: Բաներ, որոնք կան, բայց բացատրություն չունեն...
Վախենալով էի կարդում, որովհետև արդեն գրված էր՝ հորինված չի: Չէի ուզում, որ վատ բաներ կատարվեն...
Լավ պատմություն էր, ապրի գրողը:

Ու ապրեն բոլոր մասնակիցները:  :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (20.02.2012), Firegirl777 (23.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու ապրեն բոլոր մասնակիցները:


Հա, մասնավորապես` Ռիփը, Ռիփը, Ռիփը, Ռիփը, Ռիփը, Ռիփը, Ռիփը, Ռիփը, Ռիփը, Ռիփը ու Ռիփը:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Շատ լավ ու հաջողված մրցույթ էր, ապրեն բոլոր հեղինակները  :Smile: 

Հիմա հավես չունեմ բոլոր տարբերակներին անդրադառնամ, դրա համար մենակ կանդրադառնամ քվեարկածս տարբերակներին՝ սկսած ամենաքիչը դուրս եկածից, մինչև ամենաշատը հավանածս:

Եվ այսպես.
*Տարբերակ 8. Գերբնական ակումբ* Հավեսն էր, թեթև, հումորային, գեղեցիկ գրված: Եթե ես մասնակցեի մրցույթին, հաստատ էս կարգի մի բան կգրեի:

*Տարբերակ 1. Անվերնագիր* Էլի թեթև, հավես հումորով պատմվածք էր, ստիպեց, որ մի քանի անգամ ժպտամ  :Smile: 

*Տարբերակ 11. Մահվան Պարը* Մրցույթի ամենաուժեղ գործը, հրաշալի ձևով գրված: Խոնարհվում եմ հեղինակի դիմաց: Ու չնայած ընդունում եմ, որ Մահվան Պարը մրցույթի ամենաուժեղ ստեղծագործությունն է, բայց ամենաշատը դուրս եկել է. 

*Տարբերակ 5. Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն* Մանկությունս հիշեցի, մի քիչ հուզվեցի ու լուսավորվեցի: Ինչքան էլ որ դաժան ու ծանր տարիներ էին, միևնույնն է, ինչ-որ բարի ու լուսավոր բան կար էն ժամանակ... Ու գրեթե 99%-ով համոզված եմ, թե հեղինակն ով է, բայց չեմ ասի  :Smile: 

Մեկ էլ էդ բացատների բացակայությունները մեկ ու մեջ բավականին անհարմար դրություն են ստեղծում... Օրինակ *Տարբերակ 6. Անվերնագիր*-ում




> Քունստանում է...


«Հայաստան»-ը ավելի լավ հնարավոր չէր նկարագրել  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (20.02.2012), Moonwalker (20.02.2012), Rammstein (20.02.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (20.02.2012), Տրիբուն (20.02.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե գլուխգործոց դնես, ապա կջնջեմ, եթե դրած լինես մինչև մրցույթի ավարտը: Եթե դնես նույն տափակաբանությունը՝ համեմված ոչ նորմատիվային բառապաշարով, ինչ-որ դրել էիր թեմայում, էս անգամ արդեն ոչ միայն կջնջեմ, այլև կտուգանեմ


Սիրում եմ էլի, որ մարդկանց գլխանց զգուշացնում են  :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

Քվեարկում եմ 11-րդի օգտին: Առանց շատ ծավալվելու ընդհանուր ասեմ.

*13-րդ.* Հետաքրքիր էր, բայց ստեղծագործություն չէր, ուղղակի իրա համար պատմություն էր:  :Smile: 
*12-րդ.* Լավն էր, բայց` կանխատեսելի:
*11-րդ.* Շատ ահավոր վատ էր, որ մեջը հանդիպեցի «թեյնիկ» բառին, չսազեց էս ստեղծագործությանը:  :Sad:  Իսկ ստեղծագրծությունը լավն էր, դրա համար էլ քվեարկել եմ:  :Smile: 
*10-րդ.* Հետաքրքիր չէր:
*9-րդ.* Շատ վատը չէր, բայց դե…  :Nea: 
*8-րդ.* Լավն էր, բայց հիանալի չէր:  :Pardon: 
*7-րդ.* Վատն էր  ::}: : Այսինքն` ավելի շուտ գլուխ չհանեցի, չեմ էլ պատրաստվում հանել  :Jpit: : Մի քանի ձեւով փորձեցի կարդալ, սկզբից մինչեւ վերջ, վերջից մինչեւ սկիզբ, մի տառ սկզբից, մի տառ վերջից, ոչ մի ձեւով էլ բան չհասկացա:  :LOL: 
*6-րդ.* Էնքան էլ գերբնական չէր:  :Jpit: 
*5-րդ.* Կարելի էր մի քիչ խորհրդավորություն մտցնել, եսի՞մ…
*4-րդ.* Սա էլ գրեբնական չէր: Որ տպավորությունս մանրամասնեմ շատ երկար կստացվի, դրա համար` էսքան:  :Smile: 
*3-րդ.* Թույլ էր:
*2-րդ.* Լավն էր, բայց վերջն էր թույլ, կամ` գուցե անավարտի տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում:
*1-րդ.* Լավն էր, բայց` կանխատեսելի էր:

Բոլոր հեղինակներին շնորհակալություն:

----------

Firegirl777 (23.02.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> «Հայաստան»-ը ավելի լավ հնարավոր չէր նկարագրել


Սատկես դու այ Ռուֆուս հա  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (20.02.2012), Rammstein (20.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տարբերակ 3. Ախմախություն էր: Ախր մրցույթի թեման գերբնականն ա: Պարտադի՞ր ա սիրաքստիկը ստեղ էլ խոթել... Չնայած դատելով Մարկիզի նոր օրագրից ու իմ համոզվածությունից, որ ինքն էլ ա մասնակցում, հավանաբար որոշել ա էս ձևով իրան ցույց տա  :Jpit: 
Տարբերակ 4. Չնայած Ռիփը պնդում ա, որ Լիլը չի մասնակցել, սա չափից դուրս Լիլական գործ էր: Ճիշտ ա` տեղ-տեղ կոտրվում էր, մտածում էի` Լիլը չի, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ լրիվ ինքն էր: Կամ էլ կարող ա Ռիփն էր իրան Լիլի տեղը դրել:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Տարբերակ 3. Ախմախություն էր: Ախր մրցույթի թեման գերբնականն ա: Պարտադի՞ր ա սիրաքստիկը ստեղ էլ խոթել... Չնայած դատելով *Մարկիզի* նոր օրագրից ու իմ համոզվածությունից, որ ինքն էլ ա մասնակցում, հավանաբար որոշել ա էս ձևով իրան ցույց տա





> Ախմախություն էր





> Պարտադի՞ր ա սիրաքստիկը ստեղ էլ խոթել...


1. Բյուրակն, քանի՞ անգամ ես տեսել ինձ սիրաքստիկներով զբաղվելիս…  :LOL: 
2. Բյուրակն, քանի՞ անգամ ես տեսել ինձ ոչ հասու և քիչ հասկանալի «բնագավառներում» գրոտելիս ու «ինձ ցույց տալիս»:
3. Բյուրակն, քանի՞ անգամ ես տեսել ինձ «ախմախություն» գրելիս:




> ու *իմ համոզվածությունից*


… և վերջապես.
4. Բյուրակն, ինձ թվում է, որ քո մոտ ընկալման, մտածողության ոլորտների խանգարումներ են սկսել և իմ կարծիքով արդեն իսկ ժամանակն է, որ ինքդ քեզ դեղորայքային բուժում նշանակես: Խորհուրդ կտամ սկսել հին կոլեգաներիդ սիրելի _Տրիֆտազինից_: _Ռիսպոլեպտի_ համար, կարծում եմ, մի քիչ ուշ է:

 :Jpit: )

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Համարյա գերբնականը Ռիփն ա, կասկած էլ չկա: Բայց ոնց որ մոդա ա էս թեմայում ասելը, լավն էր, բայց կանխատեսելի էր  :LOL: 

Հաջորդ անվերնագիրը լավն էր, բայց կանխատեսելի էր  :LOL:  Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ակումբցիներից մեկին սպանելու եմ... Հըմ, բայց դրա մասին ավելի ուշ, երբ մրցույթը վերջանա: Ես էդ ակումբցուն կսպանեմ, դուք էլ` ինձ, որ ձեր գլխին տենց օյին ենք բերել  :Jpit: 

Հաջորդ անվերնագիրն էլ էր ախմախություն: Մինչև վերջ չկարդացի: Կներեք, ձեր բարդ փիլիսոփայական բաներն ինձ համար չեն: Լավն էր, բայց կանխատեսելի էր  :LOL: 

Գերբնական ակումբը սպանեց: Չգիտեմ` Ռի՞փն ա կայֆեր բռնում, թե՞ ինչ-որ ուրիշ մեկը, բայց որ հավես էր սարքել, էդ հաստատ: Նիկը մի տեսակ Ստրան-Նիկին հիշեցրեց  :LOL:  Ուզում եմ, որ էս տարբերակը հաղթի: Լավն էր, բայց կանխատեսելի էր:

Կարոն մի քիչ MWMS-ին հիշեցրեց: Նենց համով մասեր կային, բայց հում էր ու կիսատ: Կարար Ռիփն էլ կայֆի համար գրած լիներ: Լավն էր, բայց կանխատեսելի էր:

Մնացած չորսը հետո

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1. Բյուրակն, քանի՞ անգամ ես տեսել ինձ սիրաքստիկներով զբաղվելիս… 
> 2. Բյուրակն, քանի՞ անգամ ես տեսել ինձ ոչ հասու և քիչ հասկանալի «բնագավառներում» գրոտելիս ու «ինձ ցույց տալիս»:
> 3. Բյուրակն, քանի՞ անգամ ես տեսել ինձ «ախմախություն» գրելիս:
> 
> 
> … և վերջապես.
> 4. Բյուրակն, ինձ թվում է, որ քո մոտ ընկալման, մտածողության ոլորտների խանգարումներ են սկսել և իմ կարծիքով արդեն իսկ ժամանակն է, որ ինքդ քեզ դեղորայքային բուժում նշանակես: Խորհուրդ կտամ սկսել հին կոլեգաներիդ սիրելի _Տրիֆտազինից_: _Ռիսպոլեպտի_ համար, կարծում եմ, մի քիչ ուշ է:
> 
> )


Այ սենց են մարդկանց խոսացնում  :Jpit: 

Կարո՞ղ ա էս իմ օրագիրն ա: Մենակ չասես, թե ինչ գրում ես էնտեղ, լուրջ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տարբերակ 4. Չնայած Ռիփը պնդում ա, որ Լիլը չի մասնակցել, սա չափից դուրս Լիլական գործ էր: Ճիշտ ա` տեղ-տեղ կոտրվում էր, մտածում էի` Լիլը չի, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ լրիվ ինքն էր: Կամ էլ կարող ա Ռիփն էր իրան Լիլի տեղը դրել:


Կամ էլ կարող ա երկուսով են  :Think:  Չգիտեմ ինչու, մինչև հիմա կարդացածներիցս ամենաշատն էս մեկի հեղինակն ինձ հետաքրքրեց:

----------


## armen9494

Տարբերակ 6-ը գրելա *Ivy*-ն  :Cool:

----------


## Varzor

Էն տարբերակ 8-ն էլ Ամենատորի գործն է, կամ էլ Ամենատորի պատմածների հիման վրա է գրվել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Առեղծվածային շրջաններ - վերևում էնքան տարբեր գործերի ախմախություն ասեցի, որ էս մեկին տեղ չմնաց  :Sad:  ամենաշատը սա դուրս չեկավ: Լրիվ անիմաստ տեքստ էր, իսկ տակի իրական պատմություն արտահայտությունը լրիվ քանդում էր ամեն ինչ: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ետևից բառն անընդհատ ականջս ծակում էր: Հեղինակ ջան, կներես  :Sad:  
Այ էս մեկը հաստատ Ռիփը չի  :Jpit:  Փաստորեն, առնվազն երեք մասնակից կա այս խաղում: Իսկ եթե Ռիփը գրած լինի... բայց ախր սա տխուր արքայազնից բեթար ա: Չնայած որ հիշում եմ էդ տխուր արքայազնին, էլի էս մեկի նման անկապ տեքստ էր: Լավ, շատ չխոսեմ, թե չէ սա էլ հանկարծ կգա, երկրորդ տեղ կընկնի  :LOL:

----------

armen9494 (20.02.2012), Freeman (20.02.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մնացածն էլ գրեմ՝ պարտքս կատարեմ: Մնացածը հավեսս չձգեց երկրորդ անգամ կարդամ: Կներեք: 

3. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ
4. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ
5. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ
6. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ
7. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ
8. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ
9. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ
10. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ
11. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ
12. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ
13. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ

----------

Chilly (23.02.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մնացածն էլ գրեմ՝ պարտքս կատարեմ: Մնացածը հավեսս չձգեց երկրորդ անգամ կարդամ: Կներեք: 
> 
> 3. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ


Լիլ, էս երրորդի մասին` մի քիչ մանրամասն, խնդրում եմ: Ասում են՝ ես եմ գրել: 

Բայց հալալ ա քեզ, Բյուրակն: Ես չգիտեի, որ այդքան խորաթափանց ու «ջոգողն» ես (այնքան, որ հանգիստ կարող ես իմ մասնագիտությամբ էլ աշխատել):  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ, էս երրորդի մասին մի քիչ մանրամասն, խմդրում եմ: Ասում են՝ ես եմ գրել:


Ո՞վ ա ասում, որ դու ես գրել:

----------


## armen9494

> Մնացածն էլ գրեմ՝ պարտքս կատարեմ: Մնացածը հավեսս չձգեց երկրորդ անգամ կարդամ: Կներեք: 
> 
> 3. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ
> 4. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ
> 5. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ
> 6. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ
> 7. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ
> 8. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ
> 9. Դե պատմվածք ա էլի ուֆ
> ...


Հեղինակներին խոստովանեցնելու համար լավ բան էս մտածել, ու ոնց որ թե աշխատում ա  :Jpit: 





> Լիլ, էս երրորդի մասին` մի քիչ մանրամասն, խնդրում եմ: Ասում են՝ ես եմ գրել:


 :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.02.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ո՞վ ա ասում, որ դու ես գրել:


Տարբերակ 12-ի ու «6-րդ հիվանդասենյակի» հեղինակը…  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Տարբերակ 12-ի ու «6-րդ հիվանդասենյակի» հեղինակը…


Դե որ ասում ա՝ մի բան գիտի էլի, ոնց կարա տարբերակ 12-ը սխալ բան ասի  :Smile:  Ինքը հո տարբերակ 13-ը չի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տարբերակ 12-ի ու «6-րդ հիվանդասենյակի» հեղինակը…


Մի պուճուր սխալվեցիր  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Կստածյու, չի բացառվում, որ որ Կանաչ աթոռի հեղինակը ոչ թե Այվին ա, այլ մեկ ուրիշը, որը ջանքահան ա եղել, որ Այվիի պես գրի:

Առաջին անգամը չի լինի, որ մրցույթից շոու սարքելու փորձեր են արվում  :Smile:

----------


## Peace

> Լիլ, էս երրորդի մասին` մի քիչ մանրամասն, խնդրում եմ: Ասում են՝ ես եմ գրել:


Երրորդը չգիտեմ, բայց 13-ի հեղինակը ոնց որ դու ես:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կստածյու, չի բացառվում, որ որ Կանաչ աթոռի հեղինակը ոչ թե Այվին ա, այլ մեկ ուրիշը, որը ջանքահան ա եղել, որ Այվիի պես գրի:
> 
> Առաջին անգամը չի լինի, որ մրցույթից շոու սարքելու փորձեր են արվում


Ռիփից լավ ոչ մեկ շոու չի սարքում  :Jpit:  Չի բացառվում, որ ինքը իրա տնազն ա արել: Ի դեպ, էն փոխանակումը կարդացի՞ր: Զգու՞մ ես, որ Լիլոտ ա, բայց էլի ոնց որ մեկը Լիլի տնազն արած լինի:

----------


## armen9494

> Կստածյու, չի բացառվում, որ որ Կանաչ աթոռի հեղինակը ոչ թե Այվին ա, այլ մեկ ուրիշը, որը ջանքահան ա եղել, որ Այվիի պես գրի:
> 
> Առաջին անգամը չի լինի, որ մրցույթից շոու սարքելու փորձեր են արվում


Ոնց որ թե մանրից ուզում ես խոստովանես, որ դու ես գրել  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (20.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոնց որ թե մանրից ուզում ես խոստովանես, որ դու ես գրել


Դեռ վերնագիր էլ դրել ա  :LOL:

----------

armen9494 (20.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մահվան պարն էլ կարդացի ու հերթական անգամ զարմացա ակումբցիների գրական ճաշակի վրա: Ճիշտ է` գրագետ էր գրված, երևում էր` հեղինակի գրելու առաջին փորձը չէ, բայց ածականներով զզվացրել-թողել էր: Էլ չեմ ասում` խուճուճության մասին: Էս հաստատ Ռիփի ձեռի գործը չի: Սյուժեն մի քիչ առաջին պատմվածքին նման էր: Ուղղակի էնտեղ աթոռն էր ինչ-որ բաներ անում, էստեղ` անծանոթը: Չգիտեմ, ինձ հա թվում ա, որ հեղինակը Գալաթեան ա:

----------


## Գեա

Ժող ջան մի բան խնդրեմ էլի, որ էդքան չարչարվում գրում եք , վերնագիր էլ դրեք, կարծում եմ դա կարևոր է,որովհետև ճիշտ ընտրված վերնագիրը տրամադրում է կարդալուն` նախապես ընթերցողին փոխանցելով պատմվածքի տրամադրությունը:
Շատ բան չունեմ ասելու, մի պատմվածքից գ*ռ*ուպավուխայի հոտ եկավ :Jpit:  , չի բացառվում , որ չարաչար սխալվում եմ , դրա համար կասկածներիս միս ու արյուն չեմ տա ու պատմվածքի անունը չեմ գրի, չեմ ուզում հնարավոր մոնոհեղինակին նեղացնել:
ԻՄ թոփ եռյակի երկրորդ տեղում "Գերբնական ակումբն"է, հատուկ շնորհակալություն հեղինակին, համացանցի լաբիրինթին մանրակրկիտ ծանոթացնելու համար:Ահագին ծիծաղեցի բլոգերների կիսատ-պռատ, լելոտ փողոցների նկարագրությունը կարդալիս:
Եռյակի երրորդ տեղում  "Համարյա գերբնական պատմությունն "է: Ապրի Վազգենը, որ դժվար օրերին պստոյի կողքին էր:Էդ տարիներին շատերս  ենք մեր "Վազգենին" ունեցել:
Ես ոճերից այնքան էլ գլուխ չեմ հանում, բայց կարծում եմ , որ նշածս  երկու պատմվածքները այնքան էլ չեն համապատասխանում նշված գերբնականի ֆորմատին ,եթե սխալվում եմ կներեք:Դրա համար չեմ քվեարկում:
Հա էլ բան չունեմ ասելու, ես գնացի Մահվան Պարի օգտին քվեարկելու, դուրս եկավ, լավն էր, իսկական պատմվածք էր` կառուցվածքով , շարադրանքով: Մի խոսքով, եթե գնահատական դնելու լինեի այն կգնահատեի 5/5, այսինքն հինգ մտքին , հինգ քերականությանը: 
Մնացած հեղինակներին շնորհակալություն մասնակցության համար: :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (20.02.2012), E-la Via (21.02.2012), Արէա (20.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող ջան մի բան խնդրեմ էլի, որ էդքան չարչարվում գրում եք , վերնագիր էլ դրեք, կարծում եմ դա կարևոր է,որովհետև ճիշտ ընտրված վերնագիրը տրամադրում է կարդալուն` նախապես ընթերցողին փոխանցելով պատմվածքի տրամադրությունը:
> Շատ բան չունեմ ասելու, մի պատմվածքից գ*ռ*ուպավուխայի հոտ եկավ , չի բացառվում , որ չարաչար սխալվում եմ , դրա համար կասկածներիս միս ու արյուն չեմ տա ու պատմվածքի անունը չեմ գրի, չեմ ուզում հնարավոր մոնոհեղինակին նեղացնել:
> ԻՄ թոփ եռյակի երկրորդ տեղում "Գերբնական ակումբն"է, հատուկ շնորհակալություն հեղինակին, համացանցի լաբիրինթին մանրակրկիտ ծանոթացնելու համար:Ահագին ծիծաղեցի բլոգերների կիսատ-պռատ, լելոտ փողոցների նկարագրությունը կարդալիս:
> Եռյակի երրորդ տեղում  "Համարյա գերբնական պատմությունն "է: Ապրի Վազգենը, որ դժվար օրերին պստոյի կողքին էր:Էդ տարիներին շատերս  ենք մեր "Վազգենին" ունեցել:
> Ես ոճերից այնքան էլ գլուխ չեմ հանում, բայց կարծում եմ , որ նշածս  երկու պատմվածքները այնքան էլ չեն համապատասխանում նշված գերբնականի ֆորմատին ,եթե սխալվում եմ կներեք:Դրա համար չեմ քվեարկում:
> Հա էլ բան չունեմ ասելու, ես գնացի Մահվան Պարի օգտին քվեարկելու, դուրս եկավ, լավն էր, իսկական պատմվածք էր` կառուցվածքով , շարադրանքով: Մի խոսքով, եթե գնահատական դնելու լինեի այն կգնահատեի 5/5, այսինքն հինգ մտքին , հինգ քերականությանը: 
> Մնացած հեղինակներին շնորհակալություն մասնակցության համար:


Վերնագրերի բացակայությունն էլ ա գերբնական: Հեսա վաղը հատ-հատ սաղ վերնագրերը կորելու են  :Jpit: 
Բայց ասա էլի, թե որից ես գրուպավուխայի հոտ առնում: Ես էլ եմ տենց հոտեր առել ու գրել եմ: Համ էլ թող մի քիչ կրքերը թեժանան, թե չէ շատ ձանձրալի քննարկումներ են գնում  :Jpit:

----------


## Գեա

> Վերնագրերի բացակայությունն էլ ա գերբնական: Հեսա վաղը հատ-հատ սաղ վերնագրերը կորելու են 
> Բայց ասա էլի, թե որից ես գրուպավուխայի հոտ առնում: Ես էլ եմ տենց հոտեր առել ու գրել եմ: Համ էլ թող մի քիչ կրքերը թեժանան, թե չէ շատ ձանձրալի քննարկումներ են գնում


ի նե պոդումայու,( իբր թե դու էլ դրանից անմասն ես)  :Jpit:

----------


## armen9494

> ի նե պոդումայու,( իբր թե դու էլ դրանից անմասն ես)


Անմասն չի, դրա համար էլ բուռն քլնգոց ա ուզում  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ի նե պոդումայու,( իբր թե դու էլ դրանից անմասն ես)


Դե ես էլ սուրբ չեմ  :Jpit:  Բայց էն մեկը, որի վրա կասկածում եմ, հաստատ իմ մատը խառը չի:

Հա, ի դեպ, քանի չեմ մոռացել:

Աշխարհի ամենահարուստ մարդն էլ կարդացի: Բան չեմ ասում, մենակ կասեմ` կուտը լավ կերաք  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անմասն չի, դրա համար էլ բուռն քլնգոց ա ուզում


Քլնգոց չեմ ուզում, շոու եմ ուզում:

----------


## armen9494

> Քլնգոց չեմ ուզում, շոու եմ ուզում:


Էլ ի՞նչ շոու առանց քլնգոցի  :Jpit: 
Բայց անցյալ անգամվանը շատ լավ էիք արել, առաջին անգամ էի մրցույթի քննարկումներին մասնակցում, շատ դուրս եկավ: Հուսամ էս անգամ ավելի սենսացիոն դեպքեր կունենանք  :Hands Up:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էլ ի՞նչ շոու առանց քլնգոցի 
> Բայց անցյալ անգամվանը շատ լավ էիք արել, առաջին անգամ էի մրցույթի քննարկումներին մասնակցում, շատ դուրս եկավ: Հուսամ էս անգամ ավելի սենսացիոն դեպքեր կունենանք


Անցյալ անգամ իմ մատը խառը չէր  :Sad:  Բա չե՞ս տեսնում, ինձ դաս ա էղել անցյալ անգամվանից հետո, որ աջ ու ձախ Ռիփի վրա շառ եմ անում: Ես էլ եմ սենսացիոն դեպքերի սպասում, բայց դրանք որտեղի՞ց սենսացիոն կլինեն, եթե ուժեղ քննարկումներ չծավալվեն: Էն ա, հաղթող Մահվան պարի հասցեին ինչ ասես չասեցի, մեկը չեկավ ասի` հոպ:

----------


## armen9494

> Անցյալ անգամ իմ մատը խառը չէր  Բա չե՞ս տեսնում, ինձ դաս ա էղել անցյալ անգամվանից հետո, որ աջ ու ձախ Ռիփի վրա շառ եմ անում: Ես էլ եմ սենսացիոն դեպքերի սպասում, բայց դրանք որտեղի՞ց սենսացիոն կլինեն, եթե ուժեղ քննարկումներ չծավալվեն: Էն ա, հաղթող Մահվան պարի հասցեին ինչ ասես չասեցի, մեկը չեկավ ասի` հոպ:


Էն անգամ Արէան էր շոուի հիմնական "զոհը", իսկ հիմա չի պատրաստվում լինել  :Nono: 

Մեծ սիրով կուզեի շոուի թեկուզ զոհը լինել, բայց դե ես շատ չեմ սիրում (կամ կարողանում) բացատրել, թե ինձ ինչի ա մահվան պարը դուր եկել, պռոստը դուր ա եկել ու ֆսյո  :Jpit: 
Իսկ ամենաշատը Գերբնական ակումբը դուրս եկավ, ու էլի էն կարծիքին եմ, որ հեղինակը Չուկն ա :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էն անգամ Արէան էր շոուի հիմնական "զոհը", իսկ հիմա չի պատրաստվում լինել 
> 
> Մեծ սիրով կուզեի շոուի թեկուզ զոհը լինել, բայց դե ես շատ չեմ սիրում (կամ կարողանում) բացատրել, թե ինձ ինչի ա մահվան պարը դուր եկել, պռոստը դուր ա եկել ու ֆսյո 
> Իսկ ամենաշատը Գերբնական ակումբը դուրս եկավ, ու էլի էն կարծիքին եմ, որ հեղինակը Չուկն ա


Յա, էն անգամ ես էլ էի զոհ, շոուի արդյունքում էլ իմ խեղճ անգդիկ փիսոն երկրորդից երրորդ տեղ ընկավ  :Sad:  Իսկ մահվան պարն ախր շատ արհեստական գործ ա է, ո՞նց ա մարդկանց դուր գալիս: Չուկն էլ իմ կարծիքով ստեղ չկա, իզուր պետք չի փնտրել: Իրան հազիվ համոզում ենք, որ մրցույթ անի  :Jpit:  Կարա, օրինակ, Ռուֆուսը լինի կամ էլ Ռիփը (վերջին վարիանտ): Մարկիզն էլ չի բացառվում. ինքը հաստատ տասներեքից մեկն ա:

----------


## Գեա

*Strange* ասում ես, համար որն էր հոտ արձակում? :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *Strange* ասում ես, համար որն էր հոտ արձակում?


Փոխանակումը` չորսը: Իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես կարծում:

Հ.Գ. 13-ը դեռ չեմ կարդացել:

----------


## Գեա

> Փոխանակումը` չորսը: Իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես կարծում:


չեմ չոռտ նի շուտիտ, բա քո կանաչ մատը որում ա խառը? :Smile: 



> Հ.Գ. 13-ը դեռ չեմ կարդացել:


 հա դե էլ կարդում ես ինչ անես :Jpit: )

----------


## Արէա

> Փոխանակումը` չորսը: Իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես կարծում:


Չորրորդի հեղինակին սեր եմ խոստովանել, ես միասեր մարդ եմ, տենց բան չի կարա լինի  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չեմ չոռտ նի շուտիտ, բա քո կանաչ մատը որում ա խառը?
> 
>  հա դե էլ կարդում ես ինչ անես)


Ի սերն Աստծո, ես կանաչի հետ գործ չունեմ: Իմ մատը ուրիշ տեղ ա խառը, լավ նայի:




> Չորրորդի հեղինակին սեր եմ խոստովանել, ես միասեր մարդ եմ, տենց բան չի կարա լինի


Տխուր արքայազնը  :LOL:

----------


## Արէա

> Տխուր արքայազնը


Էս անգամ կռիվ անելու հավես չկա, բայց*"Փոխանակումը"* իրոք շատ լավն ա  :Love:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս անգամ կռիվ անելու հավես չկա, բայց*"Փոխանակումը"* իրոք շատ լավն ա


Լրիվ Տխուր արքայազնի դեպրեսիվ կայֆերն են:  :LOL:  Աչքիս դու սիրում ես դեպրեսիվ բաներ: Նկատի կունենամ, որ մյուս անգամ տենց մի բան գրեմ, որ իմ օգտին քվեարկես:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կասկածներ ունեմ, որ բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ armen9494- նա գրել :Think:

----------

Moonwalker (20.02.2012), unknown (20.02.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կասկածներ ունեմ, որ բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ armen9494- նա գրել


Ես խորովածի մասին հիշատակում չեմ տեսել: Բաց եմ թողե՞լ  :Think:

----------


## Հարդ

> Ես խորովածի մասին հիշատակում չեմ տեսել: Բաց եմ թողե՞լ


Բա ամբողջ սարսափն էլ հենց էդ ա...

----------

E-la Via (21.02.2012), Rammstein (21.02.2012), Yellow Raven (20.02.2012), Գալաթեա (20.02.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բա ամբողջ սարսափն էլ հենց էդ ա...


Կերել ա՞  :Scare:

----------


## Հարդ

> Կերել ա՞


Չէ, ուղղակի կա 13 պատմվածք, որտեղ գոնե մի անգամ չի հիշատակվում խորոված բառը: Սարսափելի ա... ու գերբնական:

----------

Rammstein (21.02.2012), Մինա (22.02.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ, ուղղակի կա 13 պատմվածք, որտեղ գոնե մի անգամ չի հիշատակվում խորոված բառը: Սարսափելի ա... ու գերբնական:


Հաաաա՜:թեթևացած սմայլիկ

Դե էդ ինադու ա արել, որ չջոկենք: Սենց մրցույթների ժամանակ էդ ընդունված ա:
Բայց իիի՜նչ դժվար պետք ա եղած լինի: Հալալ ա Արմեն  :Smile:

----------


## armen9494

Բերեք կլինի ձեր վրայից մի շեղեք  :Acute: 
Ես որ գրեի իմ սերն ու ռոմանծիկան հաստատ կլինեին :Love:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կասկածներ ունեմ, որ բոլոր տարբերակներն էլ armen9494- նա գրել


Հետևություն. մասնակիցներից մեկը դու ես: Ուրեմն, հիմա ունենք.
Ռիփ
Լիլախառը Ռիփ
Ռուֆուս
Մարկիզ
Վահիկ
Գալաթեա

----------

armen9494 (20.02.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> Հետևություն. մասնակիցներից մեկը դու ես: Ուրեմն, հիմա ունենք.
> Ռիփ
> Լիլախառը Ռիփ
> Ռուֆուս
> Մարկիզ
> Վահիկ
> Գալաթեա


ուխխխ, ես էի ուզում էս նույն բանը ասեի, էն էլ ասեցի որ ասեմ, սաղ ինձ վրա կտան  :Jpit: 

Բյուր StrangeLittleGirl-ն ես մոռացել գրես  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հետևություն. մասնակիցներից մեկը դու ես: Ուրեմն, հիմա ունենք.
> Ռիփ
> Լիլախառը Ռիփ
> Ռուֆուս
> Մարկիզ
> Վահիկ
> Գալաթեա


Ինձ հանեք, էդ սենց աբրա-կադաբրա մրցույթների չեմ մասնակցում  :Jpit:  Ես իմ էն մի մրցույթը կրել եմ, քաշվել մի կողմ  :Tongue: 
Բայց այ քեզ հանգիստ կարաս ավելացնես :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ուխխխ, ես էի ուզում էս նույն բանը ասեի, էն էլ ասեցի որ ասեմ, սաղ ինձ վրա կտան 
> 
> Բյուր StrangeLittleGirl-ն ես մոռացել գրես


Վայ, դե խաղի կանոնները թույլ չեն տալիս  :Jpit:  Հա դե մեկուկես հատ էլ ես եմ, դե գտեք  :Jpit:

----------

Գեա (20.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր, փափուկ կահույք, խալի, սփռոց... ինչի՞ պակաս ունես  :Jpit:

----------


## armen9494

> Վայ, դե խաղի կանոնները թույլ չեն տալիս  Հա դե մեկուկես հատ էլ ես եմ, դե գտեք


Մեկուկես որ ասում ես հեչի պես մի 2-3 հատ կունենաս  :LOL:

----------


## Գեա

> Մեկուկես որ ասում ես հեչի պես մի 2-3 հատ կունենաս


 կեսերը մոռացար

----------


## armen9494

> կեսերը մոռացար


Տո չէ հա, խոսալուց բիրիքով խոսացեք, կես մեսը ո՞րն ա :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կասկածամտեմ մի քիչ  :Jpit: 

Տարբերակ 1. Անվերնագիր - Մարկիզ
 Տարբերակ 2. Պարզապես զուգադիպությու՞ն, թե՞... - einnA
 Տարբերակ 3. Անվերնագիր - Meme
 Տարբերակ 4. Փոխանակում - StrangeLittleGirl
 Տարբերակ 5. Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն - Impression
 Տարբերակ 6. Անվերնագիր - armen9494
 Տարբերակ 7. Անվերնագիր - Գեա
 Տարբերակ 8. Գերբնական ակումբ - Գալաթեա
 Տարբերակ 9. Բարև Կարո - Տրիբուն
 Տարբերակ 10. Առեղծվածային շրջաններ - unknown
 Տարբերակ 11. Մահվան Պարը - ivy
 Տարբերակ 12. Աշխարհի ամենահարուստ մարդը - ivy
 Տարբերակ 13. Երազների աշխարհում - Meme

Սենց :Jpit:

----------


## armen9494

> Կասկածամտեմ մի քիչ 
> 
> Տարբերակ 1. Անվերնագիր - Մարկիզ
>  Տարբերակ 2. Պարզապես զուգադիպությու՞ն, թե՞... - einnA
>  Տարբերակ 3. Անվերնագիր - Meme
>  Տարբերակ 4. Փոխանակում - StrangeLittleGirl
>  Տարբերակ 5. Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն - Impression
>  Տարբերակ 6. Անվերնագիր - armen9494
>  Տարբերակ 7. Անվերնագիր - Գեա
> ...


Որ գերբնական ակումբը ինձ վերագրեիր կեսըդ կգնա՞ր  :Sad:   :Beee: 
Մոառացար ասես, թե որ մեկն ես դու գրել  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. մաքսիմում կհավատայի, որ Բարև Կարոն եմ ես գրել  :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Վահիկ, Մեմեն եթե Մեմեի փոխարեն Մեմեմե լիներ, երեք հատը կվերագրեի՞ր իրեն  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (21.02.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> Վահիկ, Մեմեն եթե Մեմեի փոխարեն, Մեմեմե լինել, երեք հատը կվերագրեի՞ր իրեն


 :LOL: 

Չէ ժողովուրդ Մեմեն դժվար մասնակցած լինի էս մրցույթին, ինքը վերջին ժամանակներս համարյա չէր մտնում ակումբ :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Որ գրում եմ Մեմե, նշանակումա ակումբցի, որից վայշե խաբարություն չունեմ  :Jpit: 
Տռոլլինգի թազա ձևեր են  :Sulel:

----------

Skeptic (21.02.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Կասկածամտեմ մի քիչ 
> 
> Տարբերակ 1. Անվերնագիր - Մարկիզ
>  Տարբերակ 2. Պարզապես զուգադիպությու՞ն, թե՞... - einnA
>  Տարբերակ 3. Անվերնագիր - Meme
>  Տարբերակ 4. Փոխանակում - StrangeLittleGirl
>  Տարբերակ 5. Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն - Impression
>  Տարբերակ 6. Անվերնագիր - armen9494
> *Տարբերակ 7. Անվերնագիր - Գեա*
> ...


 Ես էգո հակաէգո շուխոռներում չկամ յան տվեք , էդքան փիլիսոփայելու հավես ով ունի

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես էգո հակաէգո շուխոռներում չկամ յան տվեք , էդքան փիլիսոփայելու հավես ով ունի


Լավ, ուրեմն Way... Ես ձեզ չեմ տարբերում  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, փափուկ կահույք, խալի, սփռոց... ինչի՞ պակաս ունես


Հը՞




> Կասկածամտեմ մի քիչ 
> 
> Տարբերակ 1. Անվերնագիր - Մարկիզ
>  Տարբերակ 2. Պարզապես զուգադիպությու՞ն, թե՞... - einnA
>  Տարբերակ 3. Անվերնագիր - Meme
>  Տարբերակ 4. Փոխանակում - StrangeLittleGirl
>  Տարբերակ 5. Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն - Impression
>  Տարբերակ 6. Անվերնագիր - armen9494
>  Տարբերակ 7. Անվերնագիր - Գեա
> ...


Բայց էս ինչ անսլուխ դուրս էկար  :Jpit:  Համարյա գերբնականը հաստատ ivy-ն ա: Համ էլ ինչ պարզ ա ձեր տրամաբանությունը  :LOL: 

Հա, ասեցի մեկուկես, դա չնշանակեց մի հատ ու կես  :LOL:

----------


## Գեա

> Լավ, ուրեմն Way... Ես ձեզ չեմ տարբերում


 հա էդ ոչինչ, դե ամբողջ ակումբն ա տեղյակ , որ մենք զույգեր ենք :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (21.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ինչ անկապ էր էս երազների աշխարհումը: Տեսնես` ո՞վ է էդ շարադրության հեղինակը: Մեմեն կլինի

Վերջ, էկավ քվեարկելու ժամանակը: Մեջներից դուրս էկածներն են Գերբնական ակումբն ու Համարյա գերբնականը (ինչ հետաքրքիր ա, երկուսի մեջ էլ գերբնական բառը կա):

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բյուր, Այվայի հետ պայմանավորվել էիք, որ ինքը բոլորի գրածները, այդ թվում անհաջողները, պուպուշ-պուպուշ անի, իսկ դու սաղին կատոկե՞ս  :Jpit: 
Դոբռի պալիցեյսկի զլո պալիցեյկի ե՞ք խաղում  :LOL: 

Կստատի, ես նոր հասկացա Չուկն ինչ նկատի ուներ:
Չայից բանից կա՞, բրդուճ-մրդուճ: Սովածացած էլ կլինես արդեն  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (23.02.2012), ivy (21.02.2012)

----------


## E-la Via

> հա էդ ոչինչ, դե ամբողջ ակումբն ա տեղյակ , որ մենք զույգեր ենք


Քույրիկս :Love: ... Դու գիտես, թե քեզ ինչքան եմ սիրում, բայց դե մարդկանց մի շփոթեցրու, էդպես մենակ դու կարող էիր գրել: Ես դեռ ինչքա՜ն հաց ու պանիր պետք  ա ուտեմ  :Wink: :

----------

Yellow Raven (21.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, Այվայի հետ պայմանավորվել էիք, որ ինքը բոլորի գրածները, այդ թվում անհաջողները, պուպուշ-պուպուշ անի, իսկ դու սաղին կատոկե՞ս 
> Դոբռի պալիցեյսկի զլո պալիցեյկի ե՞ք խաղում 
> 
> Կստատի, ես նոր հասկացա Չուկն ինչ նկատի ուներ:
> Չայից բանից կա՞, բրդուճ-մրդուճ: Սովածացած էլ կլինես արդեն


Հա բա, սաղ սարքած ա, չգիտե՞ս  :Jpit:  
Մենակ ոչ քո, ոչ Չուկի ասածը չեմ հասկանում  :Sad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա բա, սաղ սարքած ա, չգիտե՞ս  
> Մենակ ոչ քո, ոչ Չուկի ասածը չեմ հասկանում


Խաղը առած ա սու4յան էլ ծախված  :Jpit: 
Այ բալամ, երբ ռեֆրեշ եմ անում Ակումբը, մի գրառում արած ես լինում, ի՞նչ կա չհասկանալու  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Խաղը առած ա սու4յան էլ ծախված 
> Այ բալամ, երբ ռեֆրեշ եմ անում Ակումբը, մի գրառում արած ես լինում, ի՞նչ կա չհասկանալու


Չէ հա, Չուկը ծախվողը չի, ես ու Ռիփն ենք իրար մեջ պայմանավորվել: 
Հա դե, լավ ա, համ հասցնում եմ գրել, համ էլ ստատիստիկա եմ անում: Դու կարա՞ս տենց:

----------


## ivy

Ինձ չխառնեք էդ խաղերում:  :Jpit:  Ես ոչ մեկի հետ ոչինչ չեմ պայմանավորվել. էս անգամ շոուների հավես չկա, համեստ, խելոք աղջիկ եմ:  :Smile: 

Ու համ էլ Բյուրը անսլուխ ա  :Beee: 

Լիլախառը Ռիփ, էլ եսիմ ինչեր  :Jpit: 
Էն խեղճ Մարկիզին էլ ինչ ասեց...
Նա թոթոլներից մեկն ա գրել. ինքը կարգին տիպ ա: Ու որ օրագրում մի երկու հատ «սիրելիս» ա արել, դեռ չի նշանակում, թե ռոմանտիկ ախմախություններ ա գրում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ չխառնեք էդ խաղերում:  Ես ոչ մեկի հետ ոչինչ չեմ պայմանավորվել. էս անգամ շոուների հավես չկա, համեստ, խելոք աղջիկ եմ: 
> 
> Ու համ էլ Բյուրը անսլուխ ա 
> 
> Լիլախառը Ռիփ, էլ եսիմ ինչեր 
> Էն խեղճ Մարկիզին էլ ինչ ասեց...
> Նա թոթոլներից մեկն ա գրել. ինքը կարգին տիպ ա: Ու որ օրագրում մի երկու հատ «սիրելիս» ա արել, դեռ չի նշանակում, թե ռոմանտիկ ախմախություններ ա գրում:


Վայ, հազիվ խոսեց: Հավես չունես, զոռով կընդգրկենք շոուի մեջ  :Jpit:  Ռիփ, գրազ գալի՞ս ես, որ էդ ռոմանտիկը ղժժոց ա: Եթե նույնիսկ Մարկիզը չի, ապա գուցե Ռուֆն ա կամ նենց մեկը, որը կյանքում տենց բան չէր գրի:

----------


## ivy

> Վայ, հազիվ խոսեց: Հավես չունես, զոռով կընդգրկենք շոուի մեջ  Ռիփ, գրազ գալի՞ս ես, որ էդ ռոմանտիկը ղժժոց ա: Եթե նույնիսկ Մարկիզը չի, ապա գուցե Ռուֆն ա կամ նենց մեկը, որը կյանքում տենց բան չէր գրի:


Դե զրպարտում ես ինձ, խոսացնում զոռով  :Jpit: 
Բյուր, էս անգամ շոու չկա, էս թեմայից վազն անցի:  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե զրպարտում ես ինձ, խոսացնում զոռով 
> Բյուր, էս անգամ շոու չկա, էս թեմայից վազն անցի:


 :Jpit:  Հա, էս անգամ քո գործերին իրար դեմ չես կռվացնում

----------


## erexa

Չեմ հասկանում, էս թեման զրուցարան ա, թե՞ ստեղծագործական մրցույթ քննարկելու թեմա:  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ հասկանում, էս թեման զրուցարան ա, թե՞ ստեղծագործական մրցույթ քննարկելու թեմա:


Էս գրառումից հետո մի հատ մեեեեծ լամպոչկա վառվեց իմ ուղեղում  :Jpit:  13-րդի հեղինակը erexa-ն ա:

----------

armen9494 (21.02.2012), Yellow Raven (21.02.2012)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իմ գլխում ընդհանրապես փարոս վառվեց երևի :դ Աչքիս 7-ը Way-ն ու Գեա-ն միասին են գրել  :Jpit: 
Մեկը էգոյինա մարմնավորել, մյուսը` հակաէգոյին  :Jpit:

----------


## E-la Via

> Իմ գլխում ընդհանրապես փարոս վառվեց երևի :դ Աչքիս 7-ը Way-ն ու Գեա-ն միասին են գրել 
> Մեկը էգոյինա մարմնավորել, մյուսը` հակաէգոյին


Վահիկ եղբայր, իսկ միգուցե միտքն էլ դու ես տվել  :Jpit: ???

----------


## Գեա

> Իմ գլխում ընդհանրապես փարոս վառվեց երևի :դ Աչքիս 7-ը Way-ն ու Գեա-ն միասին են գրել 
> Մեկը էգոյինա մարմնավորել, մյուսը` հակաէգոյին


ինչ էլ խորիմաստ փարոս էր...հիմա ես ում եմ մարմանավորել` էգոին, թե հակաէգոին.խոստանում եմ, որ ճիշտ ասես, ես էլ ճիշտը ասեմ...



> Քույրիկս... Դու գիտես, թե քեզ ինչքան եմ սիրում, բայց դե մարդկանց մի շփոթեցրու, էդպես մենակ դու կարող էիր գրել: Ես դեռ ինչքա՜ն հաց ու պանիր պետք ա ուտեմ :



Աչքիս Վեյը երկուսի հեղինակային իրավունքներն էլ ինձ տվեց... :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Փորձեմ գուշակել... Գեան հակաէգոյին է մարմնավորել, Way-ը` էգոյին  :Tongue: 





> Վահիկ եղբայր, իսկ միգուցե միտքն էլ դու ես տվել ???


Ինչպես վերևում արդեն նշել եմ, ես էս աբրա-կադաբրա մրցույթներում չկամ  :Jpit:

----------


## Գեա

> Փորձեմ գուշակել... Գեան հակաէգոյին է մարմնավորել, Way-ը` էգոյին 
> Ինչպես վերևում արդեն նշել եմ, ես էս աբրա-կադաբրա մրցույթներում չկամ


Ես ուր, հակաէգոն ուր, ով ճանաչում է կհաստատի ,ես ապպահովագրված եմ հակաէգոյից , ու եթե ապպա ապա էգո:
 Ես էլ չկամ էս աբրա -կադաբրայանոցում :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ գլխում ընդհանրապես փարոս վառվեց երևի :դ Աչքիս 7-ը Way-ն ու Գեա-ն միասին են գրել 
> Մեկը էգոյինա մարմնավորել, մյուսը` հակաէգոյին


Ես մի քիչ ձեռնպահ եմ մնում գուշակություններից, որովհետև էդ մեկը մինչև վերջ չկարողացա կարդալ:

----------

Rammstein (22.02.2012)

----------


## E-la Via

> Փորձեմ գուշակել... Գեան հակաէգոյին է մարմնավորել, Way-ը` էգոյին


Վահիկ, իսկ դու չես վախենում նման գուշակություններից??? Բա որ էգոյիս նոպան բռնի ու գորշավուն թուրս ուղղեմ քո կողմ???

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ, իսկ դու չես վախենում նման գուշակություններից??? Բա որ էգոյիս նոպան բռնի ու գորշավուն թուրս ուղղեմ քո կողմ???


Փաստորեն Գորշավորը թուրն էր  :Jpit:

----------


## E-la Via

Իմ Էգոն խոցված է  :Sad: ...





> *Տարբերակ 7.
> Անվերնագիր*
> 
> Ներողություն եմ խնդրում հեղինակից, բայց ես էս տիպի պատմություններից հեչ գլուխ չեմ հանում ((
> Կարծիք հայտնել չեմ կարող, չնայած կարծում եմ բավականին խոր պատմություն է, որը ես էդքան էլ ի վիճակի չեմ հասկանալու:





> 7. Անվերնագիր - *Way*


 



> *7. Անվերնագիր* - չեմ սիրում նման պարտադրող խոհափիլիսոփայական պատմվածքներ, ուղեղս ուռչում է, ծանրաբեռնվում ու ոչ մի բան էլ չի ընկալում: Բառերը խուճուճ-մուճուճ էին, նախադասությունները՝ բարդ: Մի քանի անգամ հետ գնացի, վերընթերցեցի, բայց հետո շարունակությունն առանց հասկանալու, լողալով կարդացի վերջացրի: Կարող ա լավն էր, բայց ես բան չհասկացա: Հեղինակը երևի *way*-ն է:





> *7-րդ* տարբերակն ամենադժվար կարդացվածն էր: Խճճվեցի, հետո փորձեցի պարզել, բայց հասկացածս էլի խուճուճ մի բան դուրս եկավ ու տենց էլ չհասկացա` սպիտակ, ոսկե կարերով զգեստավորի ու գորշ դոնդողի պայքարի, թե հակադրվելու, թե միասին գոյություն ունենալու ու սրի իմաստը: Ախր էգոն ու հակաէգոն մի տեսակ տարբեր հասկանալու բաներ են: Եսիմ, չընկալեցի հեղինակի խոհափիլիսոփայական մտքերը: 
> Շնորհակալություն տարբերակի համար, *Way*:





> Լավ, ուրեմն Way... Ես ձեզ չեմ տարբերում


Հակաէգոս էլ թեյ է առաջարկում  :Smile: :

Ի դեպ,  խուճուճ-մուճուճ պատմվածքի հեղինակ, խառնոտ էր, բայց լավն էր  :Wink: , :

----------

Արէա (21.02.2012)

----------


## E-la Via

> Փաստորեն Գորշավորը թուրն էր


Չէ, Գորշավորը գորշավուն թուր էլ ուներ, ուղղակի էդտեղ գրած չի  :Wink: :

----------

Yellow Raven (21.02.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Անհավես կարդացվեցին տարբերակները: Մի քանիսը տեղ-տեղ կամ ամբողջությամբ մարմանդ հետաքրքրություն ունեին, բայց երևի իմ տրամադրվածությունից էր, թե ինչ, ոչ մեկն էլ շատ չգրավեց: Այսինքն՝ եթե մրցույթի մասնակից պատմվածք չլինեին, այլ որևէ այլ տեղ հանդիպեի, դժվար թե կարդայի:
«Մահվան պարը» ըստ սահմանման լավ է գրված, բայց եթե ուղղակի նայում ես, սովորական ընթերցողի սուբյեկտիվ աչքով, համարյա անհամ բան է:
Չգիտեմ, «Գերբնական ակումբի» օգտին եմ քվեարկել 2 պատճառով. վիրտուալ երևույթները հետաքրքիր ձևով էին համապատասխանեցվել իրականներին, նման էր, և քանի որ չէի ուզում, որ «Մահվան պարը» լինի առաջատարը :Pardon:

----------

Arpine (21.02.2012), Lem (21.02.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.02.2012)

----------


## CactuSoul

Հա, մեկ էլ մի բան կար, հենց որի պատճառով էլ երևի չկարողացա շատ զգալ գերբնականությունը պատմվածքներում… Երկրորդ թե երրորդ պատմվածքից սկսած մտաբերել էի մեր մի բարեկամուհու հետ կապված պատմությունները, որ եթե գրված լինեին իբրև ստեղծագործություն, հաստատ ոչ ոք չէր հավատալու, չնայած որ շատ հետաքրքիր են: Երևի էդ կարգի գերբնական էի ուզում, դրա համար էլ գրված տարբերակները չգրավեցին:

----------


## Էլիզե

Կանաչ աթոռի "Օստապ Բենդերը" Ժունդիային ա ...  :Xeloq:  մեկ էլ ասում եմ` չէ հա, ինքը էն գյոզալական-*բնական* կառնավալական կայֆերը չի թողնի կակոյ նե բուձ *գերբնականի* համար...հմմ....

 Համայնք, ես մի ձևի սարսափագույն սարսափ էի ակնկալում, դրա համար էս մի քանի օր գիշերով վախենում էի կարդալ, էն էլ լավ ա`պառավել եմ ու վախս անցել ա  :Jpit: 


հա, ինչ եմ ասում` գրականգետը մեջս մահացել ա  :Jpit:  բոլորը հավանեցի...

----------


## armen9494

> Կանաչ աթոռի "Օստապ Բենդերը" Ժունդիային ա ...  մեկ էլ ասում եմ` չէ հա, ինքը էն գյոզալական-*բնական* կառնավալական կայֆերը չի թողնի կակոյ նե բուձ *գերբնականի* համար...հմմ....
> 
>  Համայնք, ես մի ձևի սարսափագույն սարսափ էի ակնկալում, դրա համար էս մի քանի օր գիշերով վախենում էի կարդալ, էն էլ լավ ա`պառավել եմ ու վախս անցել ա 
> 
> 
> հա, ինչ եմ ասում` գրականգետը մեջս մահացել ա  բոլորը հավանեցի...


Ըհը, մի հեղինակի էլ բացահայտեցինք  :Jpit: 
Դե քանի եկել ա, բերեք բացահայտենք, թե որ մեկն ա ինքը գրել  :Jpit: 
Փաստերից ամենամեծը՝ չքվեարկեց  :Smile: 
Ստոպ. գրելուցս հետո քվեարկելը հաշիվ չի, նաղդ էս պահի դրությամբ դու չես քվեարկել  :LOL:

----------


## Claudia Mori

Վերջապես կարդացի բոլորը :Smile:  Մրցույթի գաղափարը ինձ ամենաշատն է հետաքրքրել մինչեւ հիմա եղածներից, անգամ պիտի մասնակցեի, պատմվածքիս սկիզբը գրել էի՝ երազ, մահճակալի շուրջը պարող 10 պատվիրանների խախտումը խորհրդանշող սատանաներ, վիշապի կերպարանքով աստղազարդ երկինք, երկրաշարժ, ցունամի, փոթորիկ, մարդկային կյանքի պատմություններ, աստվածաշնչից ու այլ տեղերից ցիտատներ՝ մի խոսքով աշխարհի վերջի մասին էր լինելու, բայց չհասցրեցի :Sad: 

Բոլորիցդ շատ շնորհակալ եմ, քանի որ շատ հավեսով եմ կարդացել ու զգացվում էր, որ մեծ աշխատանք էր տարված: 

Ընտրել եմ *Մահվան պարը,* որովհետեւ այդ պատմվածքը ինձ սկզբից իր մեջ վերցրեց, տարավ սիրուն հասցրեց ավարտին ու մնաց մեջս... *Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին*  :Good:

----------

Մինա (22.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (22.02.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Էս մեր ակումբում ամենահետաքրքիրն անտեղյակությունն ա, ու հենց սկսում ես «ամեն ինչ» իմանալ ակումբի ու ակումբցոց մասին, հետաքրքիրությունը սկսում ա կորել: 
Հ.Գ. Շատ կուրախանամ, եթե պարզվի, որ enniA-ն էստեղ տարբերակ ունի:  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (21.02.2012)

----------


## E-la Via

> Էս մեր ակումբում ամենահետաքրքիրն անտեղյակությունն ա, ու հենց սկսում ես «ամեն ինչ» իմանալ ակումբի ու ակումբցոց մասին, հետաքրքիրությունը սկսում ա կորել: 
> Հ.Գ.* Շատ կուրախանամ, եթե պարզվի, որ enniA-ն էստեղ տարբերակ ունի:*



 Գուշակություններ նման դեպքերում չեմ անում, բայց ինձ էլ է թվում, որ  կա, Դայանա ջան: "Գերբնական ակումբն" էլ ինքն է գրել:
Պատմվածքի մեջ մի փոքր հուշում է տվել:
Տեսնենք.... 
Արդեն անհամբեր սպասում եմ հատկապես 8-րդ, 11-րդ, հա, մեկ էլ 7-րդ տարբերակների հեղինակների բացահայտմանը :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ըհը, մի հեղինակի էլ բացահայտեցինք 
> Դե քանի եկել ա, բերեք բացահայտենք, թե որ մեկն ա ինքը գրել 
> Փաստերից ամենամեծը՝ չքվեարկեց 
> Ստոպ. գրելուցս հետո քվեարկելը հաշիվ չի, նաղդ էս պահի դրությամբ դու չես քվեարկել


Աչքիս էս անգամվա զոհը դու ես լինելու  :Jpit:  Էդ մեկը հաստատ տղու գրած ա, Էլիզեն տենց բան չէր գրի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գուշակություններ նման դեպքերում չեմ անում, բայց ինձ էլ է թվում, որ  կա, Դայանա ջան: "Գերբնական ակումբն" էլ ինքն է գրել:
> Պատմվածքի մեջ մի փոքր հուշում է տվել:
> Տեսնենք.... 
> Արդեն անհամբեր սպասում եմ հատկապես 8-րդ, 11-րդ, հա, մեկ էլ 7-րդ տարբերակների հեղինակների բացահայտմանը :


Չէ, գերբնական ակումբն ու համարյա գերբնականը հաստատ Ռիփն ա գրել: Անհնար ա ինքը առաջատար գործ չունենա ստեղ, իսկ մահվան պարը հեչ իրա ձեռքի գործին նման չի:

----------


## Peace

Եվ այնուամենայնիվ ես շարունակում ե հետաքրքրված մնալ 13-ի շոկոլադի անվանման՝ «Մայիսյան կակաչներ» և Մարկիզի ավատարի կակաչների մեջ կապ կա՞ իրավեն, թե՞ ոչ: Քվեարկության ավարտն էլ չի գալիս հարցերիս պատասխանը մի կարգին ձևով ստանամ:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եվ այնուամենայնիվ ես շարունակում ե հետաքրքրված մնալ 13-ի շոկոլադի անվանման՝ «Մայիսյան կակաչներ» և Մարկիզի ավատարի կակաչների մեջ կապ կա՞ իրավեն, թե՞ ոչ: Քվեարկության ավարտն էլ չի գալիս հարցերիս պատասխանը մի կարգին ձևով ստանամ:


Եթե երազների աշխարհում-ի հետ ես, ապա հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ Մարկիզը դրա հետ կապ չունի, որովհետև վստահ եմ, որ.
1. Հեղինակն աղջիկ է
2. Նախկինում շատ չի գրել
3. Կարդալու հետ սեր չունի

Չնայած էս վերջին երկուսի պահով Մարկիզի կենսագրությունը չգիտեմ, բայց առաջինի մասին հաստատ վստահ եմ, որ հաստատ չի համապատասխանում  :Smile:  

Էլի ու էլի եմ ասում. 13-րդը հավանաբար erexa-ն է:

----------


## Peace

> վստահ եմ, որ.
> 1. Հեղինակն աղջիկ է


Դե, որ էդպես հաստատ գիտես, ուրեմն դու ես:  :Smile:  Երեխային շոուի մե՞ջ ես ուզում ներքաշել, հանգիստ թող նրան:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե, որ էդպես հաստատ գիտես, ուրեմն դու ես:  Երեխային շոուի մե՞ջ ես ուզում ներքաշել, հանգիստ թող նրան:


Աստված հեռու տանի, ես տենց բան գրողը չէի: Մի քանի էջ որ հետ գնաս, իրա գրառումը տեսնես, ինքդ էլ կհամոզվես  :Wink:

----------


## Դավիթ

Բարև ակումբցիներին: Հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացի առաջին 9 պատմվածքները և կցանկանայի շնորհակալություն հայտնել բոլոր հեղինակներին:

*Առաջին պատմվածք*-Թեև պատմվածքը համապատասխանում էր տվյալ թեմային, ինձ այդքան էլ դուր չեկավ բովանդակությունը: Գուցե ժենիկ տոտան ինչ-որ տեղ ավելացրեց հայկական հարևանային կոլորիտ պատմվածքին, բայց անկեղծ ասած` թույլ էր: Ցուցամատը տնկած մահերը ոչ մի խոստումնալից և հետաքրքիր վերջաբան չստեղծեցին ընթերցողի համար: Ասեմ ավելին, Դինայի անսպասելի մահը ժպիտ առաջացրեց իմ մոտ...

*Պարզապես զուգադիպությու՞ն, թե՞.*..-Ընդհանուր առմամբ, դուրս եկավ: Հետաքրքիր էր շարադրված և կարդացվում էր: Վերջաբանը մի փոքր շաբլոնացված տեսք ուներ, բայց էլ ի՞նչ կարելի էր անել սպիտակ արջուկի հետ:

*Անվերնագիր 3.*-Թող ինձ ների հեղինակը, բայց առանձնապես չհետաքրքրեց պատմվածքը: Չորս աչքանի այլմոլորակայիններ, առևանգում, հետազոտություններ...Չգիտեմ, ծեծված սյուժետ էր, իմ կարծիքով:

*Փոխանակում*-Վատը, վատ չէր: ՈՒղղակի չէր համապատասխանում թեմային: Ատրճանակի հայտնվելը արհեստական թվաց: Երևի թե պետք էր ավելի զարգացնել վերջաբանը, որ ընթերցողը կարողանար լիովին  ընկալել հերոսի հուսահատ հոգևիճակը:


*Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն*-Լավն էր և հաճելի ձևով շարադրված: Զուտ հայկական 90-ականների պատմվածք, որ միայն հայը կարող է ամբողջովին ընկալել և վերհիշել դաժան ու ցուրտ տարիները: Ո՞վ ծիտ չի խորովել, հերթերում ժամերով կանգնել, հանդիպել զանազան Պռոշների...Այնուամենայնիվ, ինչպես հուշում է մեզ վերնագիրը պատմվածքի, ցավոք սրտի, այդքան էլ գերբնական չէր:

*Անվերնագիր 6.*-Ժամանակակից ոճով շարադրված և դիպուկ պատկերված ուսանողական կյանքը լի  առօրյա թերմիններով` ֆլեշ, էսեմս, դեպոռտ...
Պիցան սրճի հետ ստեղծեց տաք ուսանողական մթնոլորտ: Սակայն, ավելորդ երկար-բարակ հարցաքննումը ոստիկանությունում չունեցավ իր լարված մտահղացված էֆեկտը:  Ընթերցողը սպասում էր ավելին պատմվածքի  վերջաբանից, քան ուղղակի տեսնել հերոսուհուն Երևանում, որը բացարձակ 
գերբնական չէր, իմ կարծիքով:

*Անվերնագիր 7*.- Երկու անգամ ուշադիր կարդացի: Թող ինձ ների հեղինակը, սակայն մասնատված էր և անհասկանալի...


*Գերբնական Ակումբ*-Վատը չէր: Չնայած`պատմվածքը պարունակում էր Մատրիքսյան էլեմենտներ (Մորֆեոս, Նեօ, Սպիտակ ժագար), հետաքրքիր էր կարդալ: Որպես հին ֆորումչիկ, ինձ հուզեց բարբարոս բլոգերի ներխուժումը Հռոմ, սակայն, ցավոք սրտի, չեմ կարող քվեարկել այս պատվածքի օգտին:


*Բարև, Կարո-* :Smile:

----------

Lem (22.02.2012), Նարե91 (24.02.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

.......

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մեկ Ազգ կազմակերպությունների դաշինքի համանախագահը զգուշացնում է.

Մի՛ ԳՐԱՌԵՔ ստեղծա-գործական մրցույթի թեմայում,
Armen9494-ը ձեզ կարող է ՄԵՂԱԴՐԵԼ համահեղինակ լինելու մեջ:
Մենք ՀԱՅ ենք  :Jpit: 

Հա, Armen9494-ն էլ ստեղ ստեղծագործություն ունի  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (22.02.2012), E-la Via (22.02.2012), Freeman (23.02.2012), Mark Pauler (22.02.2012), Moonwalker (22.02.2012), Skeptic (22.02.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (22.02.2012), unknown (22.02.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

*Առեղծվածային շրջաններ*-Հետաքրքրություն չառաջացրեց:

Մ*ահվան Պարը-*Հետաքրքիր, գրագետ ձևով շարադրված: Հաճելի էր ուղղակի: Իմ կարծիքով, կամ Հայկօն է հեղինակը, կամ էլ Մարկը:


*Աշխարհի ամենահարուստ մարդը*-Գուցե համապատասխաներ թեմային, եթե ավելի տպավորիչ լիներ բժշկի և հիվանդի երկխոսությունը: Մի տեսակ անավարտ գործի տպավորություն թողեց, կամ ուղղակի հեղինակը շտապել էր:


*Երազների աշխարհում-*Հմուտ չեր գրված, որոշ քերականական վրիպումներով:


Կքվեարկեմ 2-րդ և 11-րդ պատմվածքների օգտին:

----------

Lem (22.02.2012), Գեա (22.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

hetanos-ի մատն էլ ա ստեղ խառը  :Think:  Ու հեչ չի բացառվում, որ Մահվան պարն ինքն ա գրել: Տեսա՞ք, որ մենակ Մահվան պարի հեղինակի մասին կասկած հայտնեց: Եթե վերջում պարզվի, որ ճիշտ եմ, մնացածն էլ կասեմ, թե ինչից գլխի ընկա:

----------

armen9494 (22.02.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> hetanos-ի մատն էլ ա ստեղ խառը  Ու հեչ չի բացառվում, որ Մահվան պարն ինքն ա գրել: Տեսա՞ք, որ մենակ Մահվան պարի հեղինակի մասին կասկած հայտնեց: Եթե վերջում պարզվի, որ ճիշտ եմ, մնացածն էլ կասեմ, թե ինչից գլխի ընկա:




Ես հաստատ չկամ մրցույթում: Հետո, այդքան նախալ չեմ, որ իմ գրած գործին մեկնաբանեմ` գրագետ շարադրված և հաճելի: :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես հաստատ չկամ մրցույթում: Հետո, այդքան նախալ չեմ, որ իմ գրած գործին մեկնաբանեմ` գրագետ շարադրված և հաճելի:


Կապրենք, կտեսնենք  :Smile:

----------


## armen9494

> Աչքիս էս անգամվա զոհը դու ես լինելու  Էդ մեկը հաստատ տղու գրած ա, Էլիզեն տենց բան չէր գրի:


թող ոչ մի զոհ չլինի ինձնից բացի  :LOL: 



> Եթե երազների աշխարհում-ի հետ ես, ապա հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ Մարկիզը դրա հետ կապ չունի, որովհետև վստահ եմ, որ.
> *1. Հեղինակն աղջիկ է*
> 2. Նախկինում շատ չի գրել
> 3. Կարդալու հետ սեր չունի


Չէ դու էս մեկը հաստատ չես գրել, որովհետև էդ դեպքում սենց բան չէրի ասի  :Jpit: 



> Մեկ Ազգ կազմակերպությունների դաշինքի համանախագահը զգուշացնում է.
> 
> Մի՛ ԳՐԱՌԵՔ ստեղծա-գործական մրցույթի թեմայում,
> Armen9494-ը ձեզ կարող է ՄԵՂԱԴՐԵԼ համահեղինակ լինելու մեջ:
> Մենք ՀԱՅ ենք 
> 
> Հա, Armen9494-ն էլ ստեղ ստեղծագործություն ունի


 :Xeloq: 



> hetanos-ի մատն էլ ա ստեղ խառը  Ու հեչ չի բացառվում, որ Մահվան պարն ինքն ա գրել: Տեսա՞ք, որ մենակ Մահվան պարի հեղինակի մասին կասկած հայտնեց: Եթե վերջում պարզվի, որ ճիշտ եմ, մնացածն էլ կասեմ, թե ինչից գլխի ընկա:


Մի կողմից ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց ախր ո՞նց կարա Այվին չհաղթի էս մրցույթում  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Մի կողմից ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց ախր ո՞նց կարա Այվին չհաղթի էս մրցույթում


Ես մենակ հեքիաթներում եմ հաղթում, մնացած մրցույթներում սկի չեմ էլ մասնակցում  :Jpit:

----------

unknown (22.02.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Կապրենք, կտեսնենք


 չէ, այստեղ կապրենք ,կտեսնենքի պահ չկա , Հեթանոսը հաստատ  այս մրցույթին չի մասնակցել: Այ Արմենի պահը մի քիչ զարմացրեց, կարողա Կարոյին ինքն ա մոգոնել?ճիշտ ա խորովածը չկար, բայց դե էդ երևի կադրից դուրս են կերել :LOL:

----------

unknown (22.02.2012), Դավիթ (23.02.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Էս ինչ մեծ կարծիք ունեք իմ նման կիսաքյարթու բժշկի/նարկոլոգի (նման ձևով եմ գրում, որովհետև որոշ «խելոքների» ներքին և իրենց նման տուֆտա համոզմունքներով նարկոլոգիան բժշկության հետ համարյա կապ չունի) մասին:

Հա, ի դեպ, Բյուր, չլինի՞ եվրոպաներում թեթև «հոգեակտիվներ» ես սկսել գործածել… Երևակայությունդ սահմաններ չի ճանաչում: :Jpit: )

----------


## armen9494

Էլ ես ի՞նչ ասեմ, էն դիմակից բեթար սեղմել եք պատին  :LOL:

----------

laro (22.02.2012), unknown (22.02.2012), Գեա (22.02.2012)

----------


## unknown

> Էլ ես ի՞նչ ասեմ, էն դիմակից բեթար սեղմել եք պատին


ճիշտը  ասա  Արմ  ջան  որ  մեկնա  քո  գրածը :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## armen9494

> ճիշտը  ասա  Արմ  ջան  որ  մեկնա  քո  գրածը


չէմիչէ, լոգինս ու պառոլս էլ չասե՞մ :LOL:

----------


## unknown

> չէմիչէ, լոգինս ու պառոլս էլ չասե՞մ


չէ  կբավարարվեմ  գրածդ  թեմայի  վերնագրով :Beee:  :Beee:

----------


## armen9494

էլ քվեարկող չկա՞  :Pardon:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես սպասում եմ վերջին րոպեներին քվեարկեմ  :Tongue:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ameli

Վա՜խ, էս ինչ լավն էր «Գերբնական ակումբը», ցնցող էր, կեցցե գրողը, վերջ, որոշված ա, քվեարկում եմ «Գերբնական ակումբի » օգտին

----------

Yellow Raven (23.02.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մնացել ա 25 րոպե՞

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մնացել ա 25 րոպե՞


Մի քիչ ավել` 26 րոպե  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Տարբերակներ 7 և 8, քվեարկում եմ ձեր օգտին  :Jpit: 
7-ի օգտին նրա համար, որ երկու հոգով տանջվել գրել են, իսկ 8-ը ամենահաջողն էր :Smile:  Վերջիվերջո ունենաք երկու հաղթող  :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չստացվեց աչքիս երկու հաղթող ունենալ  :Jpit: 
Ֆոտոն  :Angry2:

----------


## Chuk

Սիրելի՛ ակումբցիներ,
այսպիսով ավարտվեց ակումբի հերթական գրական մրցույթը: Այս անգամ, հիշեցնեմ, պետք է ստեղծագործությունները լինեին գերբնական երևույթների մասին: Այս ուղղվածությամբ մրցույթի գաղափարն առաջարկել էր *ivy*-ն:

Հեղինակներն ունեին 7 օր իրենց տարբերակ(ներ)ը գրելու ու ինձ ուղարկելու համար, որոնք ես առանց անունների նշման հրապարակելու էի թեմայում, սկսվեր 4-օրյա քվեարկությունը: Այս անգամ բավական շատ էին ստեղծագործությունները՝ 13-ը՝ մի գերբնական թիվ: Բայց հեղինակներն անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ էին, գրեթե տարբերակների կեսի չափով: Հեղինակները 7-ն էին՝ մեկ այլ, ոչ պակաս գերբնական թիվ:

Այսպիսով նորից ներկայացնում եմ ստեղծագործությունները՝ նշելով հեղինակների մականունները ու ստացած ձայների քանակը (հանած, մրցույթի պայմանների համաձայն, սեփական տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկած ձայները).

Տարբերակ 1. Անվերնագիր - *StrangeLittleGirl* - 8
Տարբերակ 2. Պարզապես զուգադիպությու՞ն, թե՞... -* Նարե91* - 7
Տարբերակ 3. Անվերնագիր - *StrangeLittleGirl* - 2
Տարբերակ 4. Փոխանակում - *Վահիկ* - 7
Տարբերակ 5. Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն - *ivy* - 13
Տարբերակ 6. Անվերնագիր - *StrangeLittleGirl* - 4
Տարբերակ 7. Անվերնագիր - *AoF* - 4
Տարբերակ 8. Գերբնական ակումբ - *StrangeLittleGirl* - 22
Տարբերակ 9. Բարև Կարո - *ivy* - 6
Տարբերակ 10. Առեղծվածային շրջաններ - *Firegirl777* - 5
Տարբերակ 11. Մահվան պարը - *Գալաթեա* - 24
Տարբերակ 12. Աշխարհի ամենահարուստ մարդը - *StrangeLittleGirl* - 2
Տարբերակ 13. Երազների աշխարհում - *Firegirl777* - 2


Այսպիսով քվեարկությանը մասնակցեցին 41 հոգի: Ու թեև ստեղծագործությունների քանակով ու գումարային ձայների քանակով բացարձակ առաջատար էր *StrangeLittleGirl*-ը, սակայն մրցույթի պայմանների համաձայն հաղթողը ոչ թե գումարային ձայներ ստացողն է, այլ ամենաշատ ձայներ հավաքած ստեղծագործությունը, այնպես որ *StrangeLittleGirl*-ին շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում ուղարկած 5 տարբերակների համար և նաև շնորհավորում «Գերբնական ակումբ» տարբերակով պատվավոր *2-րդ տեղը* զբաղեցնելու համար: Շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում նաև *ivy*-ին, ուղարկած 2 տարբերակների համար և «Համարյա գերբնական պատմություն» ստեղծագործությամբ պատվավոր *3-րդ տեղը* զբաղեցնելու համար: Շնորհակալություն հայտնում նաև մեր մյուս հեղինակներին մրցույթին մասնակցելու ու հետաքրքիր ու լավ ստեղծագործություններ ուղարկելու համար, կոչ անելով չվհատվել «պարտությունից» ու շարունակել ստեղծագործել: 

Ու սիրով շնորհավորում եմ *Գալաթեային* իր ուղարկած միակ՝ «Մահվան պարը» ստեղծագործությամբ *1-ին տեղը* զբաղեցնելու, քվեարկության արդյունքներով մրցույթում հաղթելու համար: 


Շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում նաև քննարկման ու քվեարկության բոլոր մասնակիցներին, գուշակներին ու... վատ գուշակներին ( :Jpit: ) հետաքրքիր քննարկումների, հաճելի ժամանցի, մրցույթը ամփոփելու հնարավորություն տալու համար: Շնորհակալություն բոլորիդ լավ մրցույթի ու լավ ստեղծագործությունների համար:

----------

Ariadna (23.02.2012), armen9494 (23.02.2012), Arpine (23.02.2012), CactuSoul (23.02.2012), E-la Via (23.02.2012), Firegirl777 (23.02.2012), ivy (23.02.2012), Moonwalker (23.02.2012), Nare-M (23.02.2012), Rammstein (23.02.2012), Skeptic (23.02.2012), unknown (23.02.2012), Varzor (23.02.2012), Yellow Raven (23.02.2012), Արէա (23.02.2012), Արևհատիկ (23.02.2012), Գալաթեա (23.02.2012), Գեա (23.02.2012), Ժունդիայի (23.02.2012), Մարկիզ (23.02.2012), Մինա (23.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2012), Նարե91 (24.02.2012), Շինարար (23.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (23.02.2012)

----------


## ivy

Գալ, շնորհավո՜ր  :Smile:  Դաղալի մեկը, էդ ոնց էիր գրել, որ հեչ մտքովս չէր անցնի, թե դու ես  :Smile: 

Բյուր, քեզ էլ շնորհավո՜ր, հինգ տարբերակ, դու գի՜ժ ես, ախչի  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (23.02.2012), Chuk (23.02.2012), Yellow Raven (23.02.2012), Գալաթեա (23.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Բայց որ էսքա՜ն սխալ գուշակումներ լինեն... սենց դեռ չէր եղել իմ հիշելով  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (23.02.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ես էլ ասում եմ՝ Բյուրը ինչ ա թուխս նստել էս թեմայում՝ բոլորին տարբերակներ վերագրելով, փաստորեն էս անգամ շոուն ինքն էր անում, թուլացա ես  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (23.02.2012)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Որպես ամենավատ գուշակ` մերսի  :Jpit: 
Շնորհավոր, Գալաթեա  :Smile:

----------

Գալաթեա (23.02.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս ինչ գերբնական արդյուքներ էին  :Jpit: 

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողին, երկրորդ ու երրորդ տեղ գրավածներին ու բոլոր բոլոր մասնակիցներին  :Smile:  Ապրեք բոլորդ, Լիլ, Բյուր, Ռիփ՝  :Ծաղիկ:

----------

CactuSoul (23.02.2012), E-la Via (23.02.2012), ivy (23.02.2012), Գալաթեա (23.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ովքեր կարծում էին և անգամ համոզված, որ «Համարյա գերբնական պատմությունը» impression-ն ա գրել, բոլորին մեծ բեեե իմ կողմից  :Beee:

----------


## ivy

Ես դեռ շոկի մեջ եմ Գալաթեայի ու Բյուրի պատճառով, էլ ես սենց խաղեր չեմ խաղա, մարդուն ինֆարկտի եք հասցնում  :Jpit:

----------

Գալաթեա (23.02.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Լի՜լ, ես էդպես էլ գիտեի, որ հենց էդ մեկն էր քոնը  :Love:  Լավ չի, լավ չի, արդեն ճանաչում եմ ձեռագիրդ, էն մեկին էր հիշեցնում, որ պարզվեց՝ դու չէիր գրել  :Wink:

----------

Գալաթեա (23.02.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Շնորհավոր, Գալատեա ջան:  :Smile:  

Ընտիր էր գրված:




Շնորհավորում եմ նաև մրցույթի բոլոր հեղինակներին:

----------

E-la Via (23.02.2012), Գալաթեա (23.02.2012)

----------


## Rammstein

Մաշալլահ…  :Jpit:  Լիլ, շնորհավոր:  :Hands Up:

----------

Գալաթեա (23.02.2012)

----------


## AoF

> Ու սիրով շնորհավորում եմ *Գալաթեային* իր ուղարկած միակ՝ «Մահվան պարը» ստեղծագործությամբ *1-ին տեղը* զբաղեցնելու, քվեարկության արդյունքներով մրցույթում հաղթելու համար:


Միանում եմ, շնորհավոր

----------

Գալաթեա (23.02.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող ջան շատ շատ մերսի շնորհավորանքների համար  :Smile: 
Շնորհակալույթյուն նրանց, ովքեր շնորհակալություն էին դրել, նրանց, ովքեր քվեարկել ու ասել էին, որ լավն ա, նրանց, ովքեր կարդացել ու բան չէին ասել ու մի թեթև էլ նրանց, ովքեր կարդացել ու զզվել-մզվել, ինադ էին ընկել  :Jpit: 

Բայց ես արդեն սկսում եմ անհանգստանալ... Բյուրն ո՞ւր ա: Բոլ-բոլ գրեց, ամբողջ խաղի ժամանակ անդազահան եղավ սխալմամբ ամեն թեմա մտնողին մի տարբերակ վերագրելով ու շուխուր հանելով ու հիմա չկա   :Smile: 

Բոլոր մասնակիցներ ջան, ապրեք, ոմանք երկուսից հինգ անգամ ավելի փաստորեն  :Smile: 
Թեև չեմ քվեարկել, բայց շատ եմ հավանել_ Համարյա Գերբնական_ն իր փափուկ տխրության համար:

*Չուկ* ջան, քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն կազմակերպելու համար: Ֆսյո տակի սենց մրցույթների դեպքում մի այլ հավեսով եմ Ակումբ մտնում, հատկապես երբ մասնակցում եմ  :Smile:

----------

AoF (23.02.2012), CactuSoul (23.02.2012), Chuk (23.02.2012), E-la Via (23.02.2012), Firegirl777 (23.02.2012), ivy (23.02.2012), Kanamar (23.02.2012), Nare-M (23.02.2012), unknown (23.02.2012), Դավիթ (23.02.2012), Դատարկություն (23.02.2012), Մինա (23.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (23.02.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Իսկ ես առաջինը ու ճիշտ էի գուշակել Գալաթեայի գրածը, գրելուն հավասար մեծ սխրանք չի, բայց իմ ունեցած հնարավորությունների չափով ուզում եմ գլուխ գովամ :Jpit:  

Տարբերակ 6-ը փաստորեն, Բյուրն էր ամեն դեպքում գրել, լավ, հետդ դեռ խոսում եմ, որովհետև իմ ամենահավանած երկու տարբերակներից մեկի հեղինակը դու էիր: Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիդ: Շնորհակալություն, Գալաթեա, ամենաարժանին իրոք քո տարբերակն էր, որովհետև նախ և առաջ ամենախնամքով գրածն էր, դե քո դեպքում այլ տարբերակ չեմ էլ պատկերացնում, որ լինի: 

Ու ինձ "Բարև, Կարոն" էլ էր հատկապես դուր եկել: Շնորհակալություն, Այվի:

Շնորհակալություն, Չուկ:

Ես քննարկումներին չէի մասնակցում, բայց ակտիվ հետևում էի բոլոր թարմացումներին, ժպտում հումորների վրա, ջղայնանում, որ իմ հավանած տարբերակներին չեն հենց բոլորը ձայն տալիս: Ապրեք բոլորդ:

----------

CactuSoul (23.02.2012), Chuk (23.02.2012), ivy (23.02.2012), Varzor (23.02.2012), Գալաթեա (23.02.2012), Դավիթ (23.02.2012), Մինա (23.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2012)

----------


## Nare-M

"Մահվան պարի" ազդեցության տակ նախորդ գիշեր սարսափ երազ էի տեսել. իբր ես էլ պատմվածքի հերոսներից էի :LOL: : Երևի գիշերով ինձ նման պատմվածքներ կարդալ չի կարելի, շուտ եմ տպավորվում :LOL: 

Շնորհավոր :Jpit: 

Շնորհակալություն կազմակերպիչներին ու մասնակիցներին, հետաքրքիր մրցույթ էր :Smile:

----------

Chuk (23.02.2012), Varzor (23.02.2012), Գալաթեա (23.02.2012)

----------


## Մինա

:Ծաղիկ: Լիլ ջան սրտանց ուրախ եմ քեզ համար,շնորհավորում եմ հոգիս:Շնորհակալություն մրցույթը կազմակերպողներին ու բոլոր մասնակիցներին :

----------

Գալաթեա (23.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գալ, շնորհավո՜ր  Դաղալի մեկը, էդ ոնց էիր գրել, որ հեչ մտքովս չէր անցնի, թե դու ես 
> 
> Բյուր, քեզ էլ շնորհավո՜ր, հինգ տարբերակ, դու գի՜ժ ես, ախչի


Որ ասում էի` Գալն ա, ասում էիր անսլուխ: Չնայած ինչը ճիշտ ա, ճիշտ ա, ես էլ էի տղամարդու գրչի հոտ առնում: Բա գրող լինելու գաղափարն էլ թաքուն ձեռ էր առնում: 





> Ես դեռ շոկի մեջ եմ Գալաթեայի ու Բյուրի պատճառով, էլ ես սենց խաղեր չեմ խաղա, մարդուն ինֆարկտի եք հասցնում


Էս տխուր արքայազնի մուռն էր  :Tongue: 

Տեսա՞ր, որ այլմոլորակայինները ղժժոց էին  :Jpit:  Հիմա անսլուխն ո՞վ ա: 



> Բայց ես արդեն սկսում եմ անհանգստանալ... Բյուրն ո՞ւր ա: Բոլ-բոլ գրեց, ամբողջ խաղի ժամանակ անդազահան եղավ սխալմամբ ամեն թեմա մտնողին մի տարբերակ վերագրելով ու շուխուր հանելով ու հիմա չկա


Ստեղ եմ  :Tongue:  Ուղղակի արդյունքները հայտարարելը համընկավ իմ կիսամյակի ավարտի հետ, որը մինչև մի տասնհինգ րոպե առաջ նշում էինք, դրա համար մի քիչ ուշ եմ արտահայտվում  :Smile: 

Նախ, Գալ ջան, շնորհավոր: Շատ էլ որ դուրս չեկավ, մեկ ա գրագետ պատմվածք էր  :Smile:  

Երկրորդ, հիմա ձեզ պատմեմ, թե ոնց եմ մասնակցել մրցույթին, դուք հասկացեք, թե ոնց պատահեց, որ հինգ տարբերակ ուղարկեցի: Ի դեպ, չեմ խաբել, մի կիսատ տարբերակ էլ դեռ կոմպիս մեջ կա:

Ուրեմն որոշել էի առնվազն յոթ գործ ուղարկել (օրը մի հատ): Բոլորը գրում էի գիշերը, քանի որ շատ զբաղված էի: Քնելուց առաջ ինչ-որ բաներ էի խզբզում, ուղարկելուց առաջ չէի կարդում: Զարմանալին էն ա, որ բոլորին վերնագրեր դրել եմ (իմ հիշելով): Չգիտեմ` ուր են կորել դրանք: Բայց որ ասում էի գերբնական ա  :Jpit:  Հա, յոթ հատ տենց էլ չհասցրի ուղարկել, որովհետև վերջին օրերին չափից շատ զբաղված էի: Բայց ամեն դեպքում ուղարկածս հինգը պատահական չէին: Հատուկ տակտիկա էի մշակել, ու փաստորեն համարյա լրիվ աշխատեց:

Ուրեմն ինձ պետք էր.
1. Մի հատ ռոմանտիկոտ բան, որ սաղ ասեն յախք: Ու էդ ձյունաճերմակ, բան-ման բառերը հատուկ էին խցկած (հալալ ա Արէային, որ նկատեց): 
2. Մեկ-երկու նենց բան, որ միանգամից կվառեին, որ ես եմ, որ բոլորը շեղվեն դրա վրա, էլ ուրիշ տեղ ինձ չփնտրեն: Մեկը հոգեբույժն էր, մեկն էլ կիսատ մնացածն էր, որը պիտի վերամարմնավորված կատվի մասին լիներ
3. Իմ տնազը, որ մարդիկ չհասկանային` ե՞ս եմ գրել, թե՞ ինձ փորձել են նմանակել: Այ էս մեկի վրա ահագին զարմացա, որ էդքան լավ աշխատեց:
4. Երկու իրարից տարբերվող, բայց իրար հետ մրցակցող տարբերակներ, որ տարբեր ճաշակների մարդկանց մեջ կռիվ գցի: Մտածեցի` ակումբի թեման մեջ մտցնելը հաստատ եքա բոնուս ա: Դրա համար գերբնական ակումբը գրեցի: Մյուսն էլ պիտի գերբնական թվերի մասին լիներ, բայց էդ մեկը տենց էլ չգրեցի:

Մենակ չեմ հասկանում, թե էդ կանաչ աթոռն ինչ էր: Ոչ հիշում եմ ոնց եմ գրել, ոչ հիշում եմ` ինչու եմ գրել, ոչ էլ հիշում եմ ինչ պիտի դառնար:

Չուկ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ խաղը կազմակերպելու համար:

Ռիփ ջան, քեզ էլ պաչիկ  :Love: 

Հ.Գ. Այ հիմա լիքը ազատ ժամանակ ունեմ ու էլի եմ մրցույթ ուզում:  :Blush:  Խոստանում եմ` մյուս անգամ ավելի զուսպ մասնակցել  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (23.02.2012), Chuk (23.02.2012), E-la Via (23.02.2012), ivy (23.02.2012), Nare-M (23.02.2012), Skeptic (23.02.2012), Varzor (23.02.2012), Արէա (23.02.2012), Գալաթեա (23.02.2012), Դավիթ (23.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (23.02.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Տարբերակ 4. Փոխանակում - *Վահիկ* - 7


Վայ  :Blink:  Խայտառակ եղանք  :Blush: 

Վահիկ ջան, լավն էր, մալադեց  :Smile:

----------

Skeptic (23.02.2012), Yellow Raven (23.02.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Ես էլ ասում եմ *StrangeLittleGirl*-ն ինչ մի բոլոր տարբերակներին ախմախություն ա բնորոշում  :Smile: 
Կեցցես, զարմացրեցիր, էսքան տարբեր ու էսքան շա՞տ:
Մարդը տաղանդավոր ա, զոռով հո չի:
Բայց.
Արի մյուս մրցույթին ցույց տուր էն ամենալավը, որ ունես, մի փորձի սրա նրա տնազն անել, կամ գրել ինչ-որ ռոմանտիկասիրաքստիկային բան, ինչ ա թե կասկածները շեղես վրայիցդ, ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի, վերջապես մենք ուզում ենք նորմալ, գրագետ, ճաշակով գրված ստեղծագործություն կարդալ, իսկ դու դրա հնարավորությունն ունես, մի զրկի մեզ էդ հաճույքից  :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (23.02.2012), CactuSoul (23.02.2012), E-la Via (23.02.2012), Գեա (23.02.2012)

----------


## Firegirl777

Ես էլ ես ամբողջ ընհթացքում ճաքած ոտքով տանը նստած հետևում էի ամբողջ թեմայի ընթացքին, ինչու չէի գրում, որովհետեվ հետախոսով էի մտնում, համակարգիչը մեռած վիճակում է, ու հայատառ գրելու հնարավորություն չունեի:
Ինչևէ, շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին, ինձ ամենից շատ դուր էր եկել Համարյա գերբնական-ը, երևի այն պատճառով որ ինձ իմ մանկությունը հիշեցրեց, իմ ընկերոջը, ճիշտ է անունը Վազգեն չէր, բայց որ նա կար, դա հաստատ էր:
Իմ ստեղծագործությունների մասին հնչած կարծիքների համար նույնպես շնորհակալություն: Հաշվի կառնեմ բոլոր նկատողությունները, կփորձեմ ավելի որակով գործեր տալ հաջորդ մրցույթին, ուղղակի ներողություն եմ խնդրում, որ ժամանակիր սղության պատճառով չկարողական ավելի մշակված տեսքի բերել գրվածքները:

Կազմակերպիչներ  :Love: , Մասնակիցներ  :Love: , քվեարկողներ  :Love:

----------

CactuSoul (23.02.2012), Chuk (23.02.2012), E-la Via (23.02.2012), ivy (23.02.2012), Արէա (23.02.2012), Դավիթ (23.02.2012)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Լիլ  :Love:   մի հատ էլ մերսի, սիրում եմ քեզ շատ, որովհետեւ մտքերդ կյանքից են վերցրած, որովհետեւ լիքն ես, որովհետեւ անկեղծ ես, որովհետեւ պարը սիրողն ու զգացողը ուրիշ մարդ է  :Kiss:

----------

Գալաթեա (23.02.2012), Մինա (23.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Զարմանալին էն ա, որ բոլորին վերնագրեր դրել եմ (իմ հիշելով): Չգիտեմ` ուր են կորել դրանք:


Բյուր ջան, ունեին վերնագրեր՝ «Գերբնական 1», «Գերբնական 2»... ես արդարացիորեն մտածեցի, որ եթե տենց վերնագրեր դնեմ, մարդիկ կհասկանան, որ նույն հեղինակն ա: Ի դեպ որ ուշացրեցի նյութերի հրապարակումը՝ պռաբելների պատճառով, էդ քո ուղարկածներից էին  :Beee:  Ահագին տանջվեցի:




> Հ.Գ. Այ հիմա լիքը ազատ ժամանակ ունեմ ու էլի եմ մրցույթ ուզում:  Խոստանում եմ` մյուս անգամ ավելի զուսպ մասնակցել


Մի միտք ունեմ, որն առաջիկա 2 օրերի ընթացքում կորոշեմ անել թե չէ: Եթե անեմ, ժամանակն ավելի շատ ա տրվելու, քան մյուս տարբերակների դեպքում: Խնդրում եմ ամեն օր մի տարբերակ չուղարկել  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ ասում եմ *StrangeLittleGirl*-ն ինչ մի բոլոր տարբերակներին ախմախություն ա բնորոշում 
> Կեցցես, զարմացրեցիր, էսքան տարբեր ու էսքան շա՞տ:
> Մարդը տաղանդավոր ա, զոռով հո չի:
> Բայց.
> Արի մյուս մրցույթին ցույց տուր էն ամենալավը, որ ունես, մի փորձի սրա նրա տնազն անել, կամ գրել ինչ-որ ռոմանտիկասիրաքստիկային բան, ինչ ա թե կասկածները շեղես վրայիցդ, ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի, վերջապես մենք ուզում ենք նորմալ, գրագետ, ճաշակով գրված ստեղծագործություն կարդալ, իսկ դու դրա հնարավորությունն ունես, մի զրկի մեզ էդ հաճույքից


Դեռ կմտածեմ մյուս մրցույթին ինչ անեմ  :Jpit: 
Համենայնդեպս, քո ասածն իմ մտքով էլ ա անցել: Ուղղակի երկու պայմանի պետք ա բավարարի: Նախ, թեման ա: Չեմ ասում, թե էս մեկի թեման լավը չէր: Նույնիսկ հզոր էր: Բայց իմ մեջ ոչ թե լավ բան գրելու, այլ շոու սարքելու ցանկություն առաջացրեց: Երկրորդ, ժամանակի հարցն ա: Ոչ թե գրելու համար տրված ժամանակի (մի շաբաթն իդեալական ա), այլ իմ ունեցած: Թարսի պես էս մրցույթը տարվա իմ ամենա-ամենազբաղված շաբաթվա մեջ եղավ, ու գրելու համար ստիպված քնիցս էի կես ժամ վերցնում: Մի խոսքով, կապրենք, կտեսնենք  :Jpit: 




> Բյուր ջան, ունեին վերնագրեր՝ «Գերբնական 1», «Գերբնական 2»... ես արդարացիորեն մտածեցի, որ եթե տենց վերնագրեր դնեմ, մարդիկ կհասկանան, որ նույն հեղինակն ա: Ի դեպ որ ուշացրեցի նյութերի հրապարակումը՝ պռաբելների պատճառով, էդ քո ուղարկածներից էին  Ահագին տանջվեցի:
> 
> 
> Մի միտք ունեմ, որն առաջիկա 2 օրերի ընթացքում կորոշեմ անել թե չէ: Եթե անեմ, ժամանակն ավելի շատ ա տրվելու, քան մյուս տարբերակների դեպքում: Խնդրում եմ ամեն օր մի տարբերակ չուղարկել


Հա, Չուկ ջան, շատ ճիշտ բան ես մտածել: Ուղղակի ինձ ամեն անգամ թվում էր, թե ֆայլի ներսում վերնագիր գրում էի: Փաստորեն չէ: Նույնն էլ հիշու՞մ ես, որ ինձ թվացել էր, թե ուղարկել եմ մեկը, բայց չէի ուղարկել:

Իսկ էդ պռաբելների համար մեղք չունեմ  :Sad:  Մյուս անգամ երկու մասով ակումբում կուղարկեմ:

Հ.Գ. Անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ մտքից իրագործմանը  :Smile:

----------


## Mark Pauler

Հավեսով կարդացել եմ բոլորն էլ ու համոզված եմ, որ "Մահվան պար"-ը ամենալավն էր: 
Ես միայն այդ պատմվածքի օգտին եմ քվեարկել, քանի որ կարծում եմ բացահայտ առավելություն ուներ:
Բոլոր հեղինակներին շնորհակալություն, իսկ Գալաթեային՝ համ էլ շնորհավորում եմ:  :Smile:

----------

Գալաթեա (23.02.2012)

----------


## Peace

Թեև թիվ 13-ի վերաբերյալ իմ կանխատեսումները չիրականացան, ինչի համար ինձ մի փոքր « » եմ զգում և ուզում եմ ինձ արդարացնելու մի վերջին ճիգ գործադրել ու ասել, որ Մարկիզի ավատարում տիրող մթնոլորտին կարելի է նաև պլյուս անել «Մայիսյան կակաչներ» շոկոլադը: Գաղափարը վատը չէ, հավատա:  :Smile: 

StrangeLittleGirl, ես չգիտեմ դու ինչու չես հիշում կանաչ աթոռը երբ է գրվել ու ինչ այմաններում, բայց ուզում եմ ասել, որ այնքան պատկերավոր ու փոխանցվող էր ստացվել, որ ես չհավատալով Աստծուն առաջին անգամ փառք տվեցի նրան, որ իմ տակի նստած աթոռը կապույտ էր:  :Smile:  

Համարյա գերբնական պատմության թեման ու գրված ձևը շատ լավն էր: Շնորհակալություն:  :Smile: 

Գերբնական ակումբի մեջ ազարտ կար ու չափից ավելի այսօրեական էր: Շնորհակալություն:  :Smile: 

Մահվան պարը պլպլում էր ցանկացած տեսանկյունից: Շնորհավորում եմ հեղինակին:  :Smile: 

Սրանք այն տարբերակներն էին, որոնց ես քվեարկելի էի: Շնորհակալություն մրցույթի կազմակերպչին կամ ներին:  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (23.02.2012), ivy (23.02.2012), Գալաթեա (23.02.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մտածում էի՝ կարծիքս ինձ պահեմ, բայց չէ, կգրեմ:

Ինձ համար էս կարգի մրցույթները շատ չէ, բայց բավականին լուրջ բան են: Ես իմ տարբերակը միշտ գրում եմ հնարավորինս խնամքով ու քանի որ իմ գրածը իմ մի մասնիկն ա՝ իմ էդ  մասնիկին լուրջ եմ վերաբվերում:

Չէ, ես հասկանում եմ, որ ինչպես Ակումբում ցանկացած թեմա՝ սա էլ կարելի ա տուն-տունիկ կամ ինչպես ընդունված ա անվանել՝ շոու սարքել, բայց լինելով բավականին կայտառ ու զվարթ անձնավորություն՝ էս թեման ես չեմ ուզում շոու սարքել: Հուսով եմ ոչ ոք չի կասկածում, որ ցանկության դեպքում ես էլ եմ կարող բոլոր պոտենցիալ մասնակիցների ոճով գործեր բստրել ու ուղարկել: Համոզված եմ՝ շատերս ենք կարող: Բայց ես դա չեմ անի, որովհետև համարում եմ ժամանակի անիմաստ վատնում: Բացի այդ՝ չեմ անի ընթերցող Ակումբցիների հանդեպ հարգանքից դրդված, քանի որ այս մրցույթի ժամանակ ամենահավես պահերից մեկը գրողին գուշակելն է: Բայց երբ մասնակիցը վիզ ա դնում յոթ հատ տարբերակ ուղարկի՝ մտածելով, որ դա հետաքրքրություն կմտցնի խաղի մեջ, հակառակ արդյունքն ա լինում: Անձամբ իմ հավեսը կորում ա՝ հաջորդ անգամ մասնակցելու:  

Կարծում եմ, որ շատ ավելի գնահատելի ա ինքդ քո ոճով մեկ-երկու լավ գրված տարբերակ ուղարկես, քան գիժ պարապես՝ ուրիշի ոճով դիտմամբ վատ գրելով: Կներեք, բայց ես դրա իմաստը չեմ հասկանում: 

Եվ ինչպես ասում է իմ շատ ընկերը՝ այս ժամին այսքանը  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (23.02.2012), Chuk (23.02.2012), E-la Via (23.02.2012), Lem (23.02.2012), Varzor (23.02.2012), Գեա (23.02.2012), Դավիթ (23.02.2012), Մինա (23.02.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (24.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մտածում էի՝ կարծիքս ինձ պահեմ, բայց չէ, կգրեմ:
> 
> Ինձ համար էս կարգի մրցույթները շատ չէ, բայց բավականին լուրջ բան են: Ես իմ տարբերակը միշտ գրում եմ հնարավորինս խնամքով ու քանի որ իմ գրածը իմ մի մասնիկն ա՝ իմ էդ  մասնիկին լուրջ եմ վերաբվերում:
> 
> Չէ, ես հասկանում եմ, որ ինչպես Ակումբում ցանկացած թեմա՝ սա էլ կարելի ա տուն-տունիկ կամ ինչպես ընդունված ա անվանել՝ շոու սարքել, բայց լինելով բավականին կայտառ ու զվարթ անձնավորություն՝ էս թեման ես չեմ ուզում շոու սարքել: Հուսով եմ ոչ ոք չի կասկածում, որ ցանկության դեպքում ես էլ եմ կարող բոլոր պոտենցիալ մասնակիցների ոճով գործեր բստրել ու ուղարկել: Համոզված եմ՝ շատերս ենք կարող: Բայց ես դա չեմ անի, որովհետև համարում եմ ժամանակի անիմաստ վատնում: Բացի այդ՝ չեմ անի ընթերցող Ակումբցիների հանդեպ հարգանքից դրդված, քանի որ այս մրցույթի ժամանակ ամենահավես պահերից մեկը գրողին գուշակելն է: Բայց երբ մասնակիցը վիզ ա դնում յոթ հատ տարբերակ ուղարկի՝ մտածելով, որ դա հետաքրքրություն կմտցնի խաղի մեջ, հակառակ արդյունքն ա լինում: Անձամբ իմ հավեսը կորում ա՝ հաջորդ անգամ մասնակցելու:  
> 
> Կարծում եմ, որ շատ ավելի գնահատելի ա ինքդ քո ոճով մեկ-երկու լավ գրված տարբերակ ուղարկես, քան գիժ պարապես՝ ուրիշի ոճով դիտմամբ վատ գրելով: Կներեք, բայց ես դրա իմաստը չեմ հասկանում: 
> 
> Եվ ինչպես ասում է իմ շատ ընկերը՝ այս ժամին այսքանը


Սենց գրառումներից էլ իմ հավեսն ա կորում մասնակցելու:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Քվիտ ենք, Բյուր  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Էլի ակումբային մրցույթի անցկացման ձևի պատկերացումների բախում ա: 

Ես էլ երկու բառով իմ կարծիքն ասեմ: Մի կողմից հավես ա շոուն, անընդհատ ուշադրությունդ պահում ա էդ թեմայում, արագ ու ուրախ ա անցնում, բայց մյուս կողմից անձամբ ես ուզում եմ ավելի լուրջ լինի, լուրջ գործեր լինեն, զուտ մշակութային, ոչ թե ժամանցային լինի: Բայց դե հասկանում եմ, որ շատերը ուղղակի չեն ուզում էդպես:

----------

CactuSoul (23.02.2012), E-la Via (23.02.2012), Varzor (23.02.2012), Արէա (23.02.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Մաթեմատիկորեն մոտենալով այս բարդ իրավիճակին, ստացանք հետևյալը.

(1+3+6+8+12):5=6

Թվերը չեն խաբում... :Think:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Բյուր* ջան, մի նեղացի հա՞:
Ես չէի նեղացել չէ, որ իմ գրածի համար վատ-վատ բաներ էիր ասել  :Smile: 

Ընդամենն իմ կարծիքն էր, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ անտեսվելու ա: Նույն Չուկի գրածի պատճառով

----------

Շինարար (23.02.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Բարև ձեզ, ես եկա  :Jpit: 
Ու գտա ևս մեկ թեմա, որտեղ երկար գրելու բան չունեմ  :LOL: 
Շնորհակալություն մասնակիցներին ու կազմակերպիչներին: 
Գալաթեա, շնորհավորում եմ` ամբողջական էր ու բովանդակալից, բայց նաև մտածելու ու ֆանտազիայի վրա սյուժեն մանրացնելու շատ մեծ տեղ էր տալիս:
Բոլորն էլ հավեսով կարդացի: Չեմ ասի, թե որն է ամենաշատը դուրս եկել, բայց որոնք որ հավանել եմ` քվեարկել եմ:

Սպասում ենք նոր անակնկալների  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Իմ կարծիքով կոնկրետ էս մի մրցույթային թեմայի քննարկումների պասիվության պատճառն էն էր, որ ի տարբերություն նախորդ մրցույթների (որտեղ քննարկումները տասնյակ էջեր էին ձգվում), ստեղ ներկայացված տարբերակների քանակը բնավ չէր համապատասխանում որակին: Ու լիքը անորակ ստեղծագործություններ իրար հետևից կարդալուց հետո մի տեսակ հավեսդ փախնում է դրանք քննարկել ու քննադատել: Մի խոսքով, ուզում եմ, որ հաջորդ մրցույթներին մասնակիցները քիչ քանակով, բայց բարձր որակով ստեղծագործություններ ուղարկեն  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (23.02.2012), Chuk (23.02.2012), E-la Via (23.02.2012), Lem (23.02.2012), Skeptic (23.02.2012), Varzor (23.02.2012), Արևհատիկ (23.02.2012), Գալաթեա (23.02.2012), Դավիթ (23.02.2012), Մինա (23.02.2012)

----------


## Lem

> Մտածում էի՝ կարծիքս ինձ պահեմ, բայց չէ, կգրեմ:
> 
> Ինձ համար էս կարգի մրցույթները շատ չէ, բայց բավականին լուրջ բան են: Ես իմ տարբերակը միշտ գրում եմ հնարավորինս խնամքով ու քանի որ իմ գրածը իմ մի մասնիկն ա՝ իմ էդ  մասնիկին լուրջ եմ վերաբվերում:
> 
> Չէ, ես հասկանում եմ, որ ինչպես Ակումբում ցանկացած թեմա՝ սա էլ կարելի ա տուն-տունիկ կամ ինչպես ընդունված ա անվանել՝ շոու սարքել, բայց լինելով բավականին կայտառ ու զվարթ անձնավորություն՝ էս թեման ես չեմ ուզում շոու սարքել: Հուսով եմ ոչ ոք չի կասկածում, որ ցանկության դեպքում ես էլ եմ կարող բոլոր պոտենցիալ մասնակիցների ոճով գործեր բստրել ու ուղարկել: Համոզված եմ՝ շատերս ենք կարող: Բայց ես դա չեմ անի, որովհետև համարում եմ ժամանակի անիմաստ վատնում: Բացի այդ՝ չեմ անի ընթերցող Ակումբցիների հանդեպ հարգանքից դրդված, քանի որ այս մրցույթի ժամանակ ամենահավես պահերից մեկը գրողին գուշակելն է: Բայց երբ մասնակիցը վիզ ա դնում յոթ հատ տարբերակ ուղարկի՝ մտածելով, որ դա հետաքրքրություն կմտցնի խաղի մեջ, հակառակ արդյունքն ա լինում: Անձամբ իմ հավեսը կորում ա՝ հաջորդ անգամ մասնակցելու:  
> 
> Կարծում եմ, որ շատ ավելի գնահատելի ա ինքդ քո ոճով մեկ-երկու լավ գրված տարբերակ ուղարկես, քան գիժ պարապես՝ ուրիշի ոճով դիտմամբ վատ գրելով: Կներեք, բայց ես դրա իմաստը չեմ հասկանում: 
> 
> Եվ ինչպես ասում է իմ շատ ընկերը՝ այս ժամին այսքանը


Միանում եմ այս խոսքերին: Ինքս նույն բանն էի ուզում գրել, բայց քանի որ ես չէի մասնակցում, ինձ իրավունք չվերապահեցի: Նույնիսկ կարող եմ ասել, որ կարծիք գրելու կամ քննարկելու ցանկությունս կորավ, երբ մեկնաբանություններից հասկացա, որ նախորդ անգամվա պես «շոու» է սարքվում, չնայած անհամբերությամբ սպասում էի ու հաճույքով կարդացի բոլորը: Ինձ համար նշանակություն չունի, թե ով քանի պատմվածք է ուղարկել, ինձ պարզապես այնքան էլ հաճելի չէ, երբ արդյունքում այս ամենը վերածվում է «թաքնված ակումբցին» թեմային, ու առաջնայինը դառնում է ոչ թե ստեղծագործության արժեքը, այլ թե ով ինչպես կարողացավ շփոթեցնել կարդացողներին... որոնց մեծ մասը պարզապես արժեքավոր ստեղծագործություն է ուզում, ոչ թե շոու: 
Սրանով ոչ թե հավես եմ կոտրում, այլ հակառակ՝ առաջարկում եմ ավելի լուրջ բաներ ստեղծել: Նույնիսկ եթե անունները հայտնի լինեն, մենք կքվեարկենք ամենալավի օգտին:

----------

CactuSoul (23.02.2012), Firegirl777 (23.02.2012), Արէա (23.02.2012), Գալաթեա (23.02.2012), Դավիթ (23.02.2012), Մինա (23.02.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես էլ կողմ չեմ անկապ տարբերակներ ուղարկելուն՝ միայն «խաղալու համար»:
Խնդրում եմ էս մի դեպքը չշփոթել նախորդի հետ:  :Jpit: 

Ես նախորդ մրցույթում իմ ուղարկած երկու տարբերակն էլ շատ հավանում էի ու բացարձակ «կայֆավատ» չէի համարում: Ոչ էլ նախատեսել էի, որ կռիվ պիտի ընկնի: Բայց որ ընկավ, ընկավ, ես էլ կողքից դամ պահեցի:  :Smile: 

Բյուր ջան, էդ որ «Տխուր արքայազնի» մասին հա գրում էիր էս մրցույթում. դա ախր քո արածի հետ կապ չունի: Ես իմ գրածը շատ հավանում եմ ու «անկապ» չէի գրել. ուրիշ բան, որ քո ու լիքը մարդկանց դուրը չէր եկել:

Բայց էս քո արածը արած չէր:  :Jpit:  Ես էլ ջանք չէի խնայում, որ գոնե մի երկու լավ խոսք գտնեմ «թույլ» տարբերակների օգտին, դու մի ասա՝ մեզ ծաղրում են  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (23.02.2012), Chuk (23.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (23.02.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

Ժողովուրդ ջան, քանի կան մարդիկ, ովքեր շոու են ուզում, ու կան մարդիկ, ովքեր լուրջ մրցույթ են ուզում, միայն էդ դեպքում են էս մրցույթները կայանալու: Չի կարա լինի մինշանակ մի տարբերակ ու բնականաբար, չնայած ուզում էի, որ գրառումս հանդուրժողականության կոչ լինի, բայց հենց էս պահին հասկացա, որ չի կարա լինի նաև նենց, որ միմյանց կարծիքը հեշտ ու հանգիստ ընդունենք ու չնեղվենք: Նենց որ, Բյուր, մի քիչ նեղվի, բայց էնքան, որ մինչև հաջոր մրցույթը նեղվածությունդ անցած լինի, որովհետև մեկը ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքիր ա և քո չարաճճիությունը և մյուս մասնակցի հավասարակշռվածությունը և գուցե էն մյուսի առաջին խզբզանքը, էս մրցույթները հենց դրանով են հետաքրքիր, որ ամեն ինչ էլ կա:

----------

armen9494 (23.02.2012), E-la Via (23.02.2012), Varzor (23.02.2012)

----------


## armen9494

Բյուր մինչև գրառումդ կարդալը մտածում էի էս ի՞նչ ֆանտաստիկա ես արել :Shok:  :LOL: 
Բայց գաղտնիքները պեքտ չէր բացահայտել  :Jpit: 
Ես սխալվեցի՝ իրոք էս անգամ Այվին չհաղթեց  :LOL: 
Գալաթեա ջան շնորհավորում եմ, մյուսներին էլ հավեսով շնորհավորում եմ, որ սենց հետաքրքիր ժամանակ անցկացրինք:


Հ.Գ. տեսաք, որ ես չկայի  :Beee: 
Հ.Հ.Գ. Այվի կյանքում չէի մտածի, որ Բարև Կարոն դու ես գրել, ճիշտն ասած կարդալուց պապիիս հիշեցի, որ միշտ ասում ա ես որ մեռնեմ, էն աշխարհից կգամ արձակուրդ, կնստենք մի մի թաս բան կխմենք ու էլի կգնամ :LOL:

----------

E-la Via (23.02.2012), ivy (23.02.2012), unknown (23.02.2012), Գալաթեա (24.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էլի ակումբային մրցույթի անցկացման ձևի պատկերացումների բախում ա: 
> 
> Ես էլ երկու բառով իմ կարծիքն ասեմ: Մի կողմից հավես ա շոուն, անընդհատ ուշադրությունդ պահում ա էդ թեմայում, արագ ու ուրախ ա անցնում, բայց մյուս կողմից անձամբ ես ուզում եմ ավելի լուրջ լինի, լուրջ գործեր լինեն, զուտ մշակութային, ոչ թե ժամանցային լինի: Բայց դե հասկանում եմ, որ շատերը ուղղակի չեն ուզում էդպես:


Չուկ ջան, եթե լրջություն ես ուզում, ուրեմն լուրջ պիտի կազմակերպվի: Նախ, լուրջ մրցույթը պարգևատրվում ա: Երկրորդ, կարելի ա բառերի սահմանափակում դնել (թե վերևից, թե ներքևից): Երրորդ, նորմալ քվեարկություն կազմակերպվի: Չորրորդ, pre-selection կոչվածն էլ չէր խանգարի: 




> *Բյուր* ջան, մի նեղացի հա՞:
> Ես չէի նեղացել չէ, որ իմ գրածի համար վատ-վատ բաներ էիր ասել 
> 
> Ընդամենն իմ կարծիքն էր, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ անտեսվելու ա: Նույն Չուկի գրածի պատճառով


Գալ ջան, քեզնից նեղացող չկա, արխային:




> Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես էլ կողմ չեմ անկապ տարբերակներ ուղարկելուն՝ միայն «խաղալու համար»:
> Խնդրում եմ էս մի դեպքը չշփոթել նախորդի հետ: 
> 
> Ես նախորդ մրցույթում իմ ուղարկած երկու տարբերակն էլ շատ հավանում էի ու բացարձակ «կայֆավատ» չէի համարում: Ոչ էլ նախատեսել էի, որ կռիվ պիտի ընկնի: Բայց որ ընկավ, ընկավ, ես էլ կողքից դամ պահեցի: 
> 
> Բյուր ջան, էդ որ «Տխուր արքայազնի» մասին հա գրում էիր էս մրցույթում. դա ախր քո արածի հետ կապ չունի: Ես իմ գրածը շատ հավանում եմ ու «անկապ» չէի գրել. ուրիշ բան, որ քո ու լիքը մարդկանց դուրը չէր եկել:
> 
> Բայց էս քո արածը արած չէր:  Ես էլ ջանք չէի խնայում, որ գոնե մի երկու լավ խոսք գտնեմ «թույլ» տարբերակների օգտին, դու մի ասա՝ մեզ ծաղրում են


Ռիփ ջան, Տխուր արքայազնից հետո հիշու՞մ ես շոկս: Հիշու՞մ ես մյուսների շոկը: Կարո՞ղ ա դու չէիր կրակի վրա յուղ լցնում, որ սաղին ինադի գցեցիր  :Tongue:  Բայց հլը մի հատ զգացեք ինչ անհետաքրքիր էր լինելու էս մրցույթն առանց իմ հինգ տարբերակների  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր մինչև գրառումդ կարդալը մտածում էի էս ի՞նչ ֆանտաստիկա ես արել
> Բայց գաղտնիքները պեքտ չէր բացահայտել 
> Ես սխալվեցի՝ իրոք էս անգամ Այվին չհաղթեց


Կմեռնեի, եթե չասեի, որ սաղ հաշվարկ էր  :Jpit:

----------

armen9494 (23.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, քանի կան մարդիկ, ովքեր շոու են ուզում, ու կան մարդիկ, ովքեր լուրջ մրցույթ են ուզում, միայն էդ դեպքում են էս մրցույթները կայանալու: Չի կարա լինի մինշանակ մի տարբերակ ու բնականաբար, չնայած ուզում էի, որ գրառումս հանդուրժողականության կոչ լինի, բայց հենց էս պահին հասկացա, որ չի կարա լինի նաև նենց, որ միմյանց կարծիքը հեշտ ու հանգիստ ընդունենք ու չնեղվենք: Նենց որ, Բյուր, մի քիչ նեղվի, բայց էնքան, որ մինչև հաջոր մրցույթը նեղվածությունդ անցած լինի, որովհետև մեկը ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքիր ա և քո չարաճճիությունը և մյուս մասնակցի հավասարակշռվածությունը և գուցե էն մյուսի առաջին խզբզանքը, էս մրցույթները հենց դրանով են հետաքրքիր, որ ամեն ինչ էլ կա:


 Շին ջան, մի քիչ շփոթում ես, որովհետև էստեղ հենց էդ ա, որ նեղվողը ես չեմ  :Jpit:  Չեմ հաղթել, բայց հաղթողից շատ եմ ուրախացել: Ահագին բան իմ կանխատեսածով գնաց: Տեսա՞ր ոնց ընդհանրապես չվառվեցի: Սովորաբար հենց առաջին վայրկյանից իմանում են, որ ես եմ: Ինձ էլ պետք էր, որ էս անգամ չիմանան: Եթե մնացած տարբերակները չլինեին, միանգամից գլխի էին ընկնելու, որ Գերբնական ակումբն իմ ձեռքի գործն ա:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա հաջորդ մրցույթին, ապա լիքը բան թեմայից ա կախված: Իմ հիշելով մինչև հիմա Ակումբի մենակ մի մրցույթի եմ լուրջ մասնակցել (ու թարսի պես հենց էդ մեկն էլ հաղթել եմ):  :Tongue:

----------

Շինարար (23.02.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ ջան, Տխուր արքայազնից հետո հիշու՞մ ես շոկս: Հիշու՞մ ես մյուսների շոկը: Կարո՞ղ ա դու չէիր կրակի վրա յուղ լցնում, որ սաղին ինադի գցեցիր  Բայց հլը մի հատ զգացեք ինչ անհետաքրքիր էր լինելու էս մրցույթն առանց իմ հինգ տարբերակների


Հա, շոկը հիշում եմ, բայց նորից եմ ասում, որ ես «ձեռառնոցի» տարբերակ չեմ գրել ու չեմ ընդունում, որ մարդ հատուկ որոշված անկապ բաներ ա ուղարկում մրցույթին, որ վերջում ասի, թե «կայֆավատ» էր լինում: Դրանից որակն ընկնում ա ամբողջ նախագծի: Դե ես էլ տենց եմ կարծում, ինչ անեմ:  :Tongue: 

Էկեք մյուս մրցույթին հանենք բազմակի տարբերակներ ուղարկելու հնարավորությունը կամ գոնե երկուսից ավել չլինի: Ու թող ամեն մարդ վերջում տեր կանգնի իր գրածին: Էդքան էր կարող, էդքան ա գրել, ոչ թե ասի՝ հատուկ ձևեր էր թափում վատ գրելով...

----------

Գալաթեա (24.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, շոկը հիշում եմ, բայց նորից եմ ասում, որ ես «ձեռառնոցի» տարբերակ չեմ գրել ու չեմ ընդունում, որ մարդ հատուկ որոշված անկապ բաներ ա ուղարկում մրցույթին, որ վերջում ասի, թե «կայֆավատ» էր լինում: Դրանից որակն ընկնում ա ամբողջ նախագծի: Դե ես էլ տենց եմ կարծում, ինչ անեմ: 
> 
> Էկեք մյուս մրցույթին հանենք բազմակի տարբերակներ ուղարկելու հնարավորությունը կամ գոնե երկուսից ավել չլինի: Ու թող ամեն մարդ վերջում տեր կանգնի իր գրածին: Էդքան էր կարող, էդքան ա գրել, ոչ թե ասի՝ հատուկ ձևեր էր թափում վատ գրելով...


Ռիփ, ի՞նչ տարբերություն ձեռառնոցի ա, թե չէ: Մեկ ա էդ որակի գործեր ուղարկվում են: Ուրեմն կարելի՞ ա լրջով անորակ գործը թողնել ներս, իսկ կատակովը չէ:

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, ի՞նչ տարբերություն ձեռառնոցի ա, թե չէ: Մեկ ա էդ որակի գործեր ուղարկվում են: Ուրեմն կարելի՞ ա լրջով անորակ գործը թողնել ներս, իսկ կատակովը չէ:


Եսիմ, Բյուր, ինձ թվում ա տարբերությունը մեծ ա...

Բայց դե, անցանք, մեկ ա հավես էր  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եսիմ, Բյուր, ինձ թվում ա տարբերությունը մեծ ա...
> 
> Բայց դե, անցանք, մեկ ա հավես էր


Չէ, բացատրի տարբերությունը:  :Tongue:  
Նայի, եթե օրինակ պարզվեր, որ էն ռոմանտիկոտ բանը ոչ թե ես, այլ x-ն էր գրել (ինչում դու համոզված էիր), ի՞նչ էր փոխվելու: Էդ գործը հայտնվել ա մրցույթում, ու արդեն կապ չունի` հեղինակն ով ա: Էս մրցույթի իմաստն էլ էդ ա, որ հեղինակը կապ չունի (կարծեմ դրա համար ա անանուն):

----------


## ivy

> Չէ, բացատրի տարբերությունը:  
> Նայի, եթե օրինակ պարզվեր, որ էն ռոմանտիկոտ բանը ոչ թե ես, այլ x-ն էր գրել (ինչում դու համոզված էիր), ի՞նչ էր փոխվելու: Էդ գործը հայտնվել ա մրցույթում, ու արդեն կապ չունի` հեղինակն ով ա: Էս մրցույթի իմաստն էլ էդ ա, որ հեղինակը կապ չունի (կարծեմ դրա համար ա անանուն):


Տարբերությունը վերաբերմունքի մեջ ա, Բյուր, բայց դե էլ իսկականից հավես չունեմ էս թեմայով տարածվելու, պաչիկներ քեզ  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (23.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տարբերությունը վերաբերմունքի մեջ ա, Բյուր, բայց դե էլ իսկականից հավես չունեմ էս թեմայով տարածվելու, պաչիկներ քեզ


Շատ եք ամեն ինչ լուրջ ընդունում  :Sad: 

Քեզ էլ պաչիկ

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, եթե լրջություն ես ուզում, ուրեմն լուրջ պիտի կազմակերպվի: Նախ, լուրջ մրցույթը պարգևատրվում ա: Երկրորդ, կարելի ա բառերի սահմանափակում դնել (թե վերևից, թե ներքևից): Երրորդ, նորմալ քվեարկություն կազմակերպվի: Չորրորդ, pre-selection կոչվածն էլ չէր խանգարի:


Բյուր, 
1. լուրջ մրցույթի համար պարգևատրումը անհրաժեշտ պայման երբեք չի եղել,
2. լուրջ մրցույթում բառերի սահմանափակումը անհրաժեշտ պայման երբեք չի եղել,
3. քվեարկության նորմալ ու աննորմալի չափանիշները տարբեր են, ես գտնում եմ, որ հայկական ինտերնետում ամենանորմալ քվեարկություններից մեկը հենց ակումբում է եղել՝ միշտ,
4. pre-selection կոչվածը ինչպես դրական կարող է լինել, այնպես էլ բացասական, կախված դեպքերից ու կազմակերպման ձևից:

Ասածներս բնավ չեն նշանակում, որ ես համարում եմ, որ կազմակերպչական աշխատանքները շատ լավ կամ հոյակապ կամ ուղղակի լավ են կատարվում: Այլ ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ ասածդ կետերիցդ ոչ մեկը անհրաժեշտ պայման չի: Անգամ այս կերպ կազմակերպված մրցույթները կարող են շատ լավը ու շատ լուրջ լինել, եթե  մասնակիցները լուրջ տրամադրված լինեն:

Քո ասած կետերով ու մի բան էլ վրադիր կետերով կազմակերպված ցանկացած մրցույթ էլ, ցանկության դեպքում, կարելի է էնպես անլրջացնել, որ էլ դու սուս:

Ինչևէ: Քո տարբերակներից մեկը, «Գերբնական ակումբը», վրան չափազանց լավ աշխատելու, լոկալությունից հանելու (մասնավորապես ակումբի թեմատիկան դրանում չարծածելու) դեպքում կարող է բավական լավ ստեղծագործություն դառնալ: Գաղափարի համար գովում եմ ու նորից շնորհակալություն մրցույթին մասնակցելու համար:

----------

E-la Via (24.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, 
> 1. լուրջ մրցույթի համար պարգևատրումը անհրաժեշտ պայման երբեք չի եղել,
> 2. լուրջ մրցույթում բառերի սահմանափակումը անհրաժեշտ պայման երբեք չի եղել,
> 3. քվեարկության նորմալ ու աննորմալի չափանիշները տարբեր են, ես գտնում եմ, որ հայկական ինտերնետում ամենանորմալ քվեարկություններից մեկը հենց ակումբում է եղել՝ միշտ,
> 4. pre-selection կոչվածը ինչպես դրական կարող է լինել, այնպես էլ բացասական, կախված դեպքերից ու կազմակերպման ձևից:
> 
> Ասածներս բնավ չեն նշանակում, որ ես համարում եմ, որ կազմակերպչական աշխատանքները շատ լավ կամ հոյակապ կամ ուղղակի լավ են կատարվում: Այլ ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ ասածդ կետերիցդ ոչ մեկը անհրաժեշտ պայման չի: Անգամ այս կերպ կազմակերպված մրցույթները կարող են շատ լավը ու շատ լուրջ լինել, եթե  մասնակիցները լուրջ տրամադրված լինեն:
> 
> Քո ասած կետերով ու մի բան էլ վրադիր կետերով կազմակերպված ցանկացած մրցույթ էլ, ցանկության դեպքում, կարելի է էնպես անլրջացնել, որ էլ դու սուս:
> ...


Արտ ջան, բնավ կազմակերպչական աշխատանքների որակի մասին չէր խոսքը, այլ մրցույթի ֆորմատի: Պարգևատրումը կարևոր պայման ա, որովհետև դա դրդիչ ուժ ա մասնակիցների համար: Ամեն դեպքում, անհրաժեշտ չի, անցանք: Բառերի սահմանափակումը մոտավորապես պատկերացում ա տալիս, թե  ինչ ծավալի ստեղծագործություններ կարող են մասնակցել: Օրինակ, վերջերս մի մրցույթի էի մասնակցել, որտեղ 1800-ը վերին սահմանն էր, մեկ ուրիշում` երեք էջը ստորինն էր (չնայած էջերին կտրականապես դեմ եմ): Արդյունքում բոլոր մասնակիցները մոտավորապես հավասար ծավալի գործեր են ուղարկում: Քվեարկության չափանիշների մասին... բաց քվեարկությունն ահագին խանգարում ա, որովհետև ըստ նրա, թե ով ում օգտին ա քվեարկել, բոլորը կենտրոնանում են թե ով ա հեղինակը, այսինքն` խաղ ա դառնում հեղինակին գուշակելու, ոչ թե ստեղծագործությունը գնահատելու: Ի դեպ, ինձ թվում ա էս մրցույթի ամենամեծ թերություններից ու անլրջության մղելու հատկանիշներից մեկը հենց էդ ա, որ մարդիկ կենտրոնանում են, թե ով է հեղինակը: Չնայած բնավ չեմ ուզենա, որ այլևս անանուն չլինի, որովհետև անունով մասնակցելն էլ իր բացասական հետևանքները կարող է թողնել:

Pre-selection-ի մասին բացատրեմ ինչու եմ խոսել: Նայի, ես նստում կայֆավատ եմ լինում, էշություն եմ ուղարկում, ինքս էլ գիտեմ, որ էշություն ա: Մի ուրիշն էլ էդ էշությունից ամենայն լրջությամբ ա ուղարկում: Ըստ էության, սխալ ա կայֆավատ էշությունը ներս չթողնել, իսկ լուրջ էշությունը թողնել, որովհետև երբեք չես կարող ասել ով ա լուրջ, ով ա անլուրջ: Բայց եթե ես  նախապես իմանամ, որ իմ կայֆավատ էշությունը չես թողնելու ներս, ուղարկելու փորձ չեմ էլ անի: 


Ինչ վերաբերում ա իմ տարբերակներին, հենց Գերբնական ակումբն էլ հաղթելու հաշվարկով էր ներկայացված, ի տարբերություն մյուս չորս տարբերակների: Չնայած էլի լրջությամբ չէր փայլում, բայց համենայն դեպս ձեռառնոցի չէր: Իսկ վրան աշխատելու մտադրություն ու ժամանակ չեմ ունեցել, չեմ էլ ունենա, դա մենակ էս մրցույթի համար ա գրվել ու հենց ակումբցիների համար:

Հ.Գ. Ե՞րբ ա հաջորդ մրցույթը:

----------

Malxas (24.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան, բնավ կազմակերպչական աշխատանքների որակի մասին չէր խոսքը, այլ մրցույթի ֆորմատի: Պարգևատրումը կարևոր պայման ա, որովհետև դա դրդիչ ուժ ա մասնակիցների համար: Ամեն դեպքում, անհրաժեշտ չի, անցանք: Բառերի սահմանափակումը մոտավորապես պատկերացում ա տալիս, թե  ինչ ծավալի ստեղծագործություններ կարող են մասնակցել: Օրինակ, վերջերս մի մրցույթի էի մասնակցել, որտեղ 1800-ը վերին սահմանն էր, մեկ ուրիշում` երեք էջը ստորինն էր (չնայած էջերին կտրականապես դեմ եմ): Արդյունքում բոլոր մասնակիցները մոտավորապես հավասար ծավալի գործեր են ուղարկում: Քվեարկության չափանիշների մասին... բաց քվեարկությունն ահագին խանգարում ա, որովհետև ըստ նրա, թե ով ում օգտին ա քվեարկել, բոլորը կենտրոնանում են թե ով ա հեղինակը, այսինքն` խաղ ա դառնում հեղինակին գուշակելու, ոչ թե ստեղծագործությունը գնահատելու: Ի դեպ, ինձ թվում ա էս մրցույթի ամենամեծ թերություններից ու անլրջության մղելու հատկանիշներից մեկը հենց էդ ա, որ մարդիկ կենտրոնանում են, թե ով է հեղինակը: Չնայած բնավ չեմ ուզենա, որ այլևս անանուն չլինի, որովհետև անունով մասնակցելն էլ իր բացասական հետևանքները կարող է թողնել:
> 
> Pre-selection-ի մասին բացատրեմ ինչու եմ խոսել: Նայի, ես նստում կայֆավատ եմ լինում, էշություն եմ ուղարկում, ինքս էլ գիտեմ, որ էշություն ա: Մի ուրիշն էլ էդ էշությունից ամենայն լրջությամբ ա ուղարկում: Ըստ էության, սխալ ա կայֆավատ էշությունը ներս չթողնել, իսկ լուրջ էշությունը թողնել, որովհետև երբեք չես կարող ասել ով ա լուրջ, ով ա անլուրջ: Բայց եթե ես  նախապես իմանամ, որ իմ կայֆավատ էշությունը չես թողնելու ներս, ուղարկելու փորձ չեմ էլ անի: 
> 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա իմ տարբերակներին, հենց Գերբնական ակումբն էլ հաղթելու հաշվարկով էր ներկայացված, ի տարբերություն մյուս չորս տարբերակների: Չնայած էլի լրջությամբ չէր փայլում, բայց համենայն դեպս ձեռառնոցի չէր: Իսկ վրան աշխատելու մտադրություն ու ժամանակ չեմ ունեցել, չեմ էլ ունենա, դա մենակ էս մրցույթի համար ա գրվել ու հենց ակումբցիների համար:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ե՞րբ ա հաջորդ մրցույթը:


Մտածում եմ արձագանքե՞լ, թե՞ չէ, որովհետև արդեն շատ ենք շեղվում, բայց կարձագանքեմ, ամեն դեպքում քննարկումը սկսվել ա, թող շարունակվի:

Պարգևատրումը արդեն դու էլ ասեցիր, որ անհրաժեշտ չի, դր համար սրա վրա չեմ կենտրոնանա: Ընդամենը նշեմ, որ ողջ աշխարհում կան բազում մրցույթներ առանց պարգևատրման, որտեղ սահմանափակվում են ընդամենը տեղեր տալով, գուցե նաև պատվոգրերով, որոնք բոլորովին չեն ազդում մրցույթների պատվի, լրջության ու նման բաների վրա:

Նույնը վերաբերվում է նաև սահմանափակմանը: Այո՛, շատ են մրցույթները, որոնցում կան տեքստի չափերի սահմանափակումներ, այդ թվում թե՛ բառերի քանակով, թե՛ սիմվոլների թվով, թե՛ վերին սահմանով, թե՛ ստորին սահմանով: Սրանց զուգահեռ կան առանց նման սահմանափակումների մրցույթներ, որովհետև կա տեսակետ, որ սահմանափակումը կարող է կաշկանդել ստեղծագործությանն ու հեղինակին, իսկ մրցույթի նպատակը նաև լավ արդյունք ստանալն է, ոչ թե լոկ սահմանափակումներ մտցնելը, կաղապարներ սահմանելը: Ինչևէ: Ինքս կողմ եմ, որ լինի սահմանափակում: Որպեսզի չլինեն շատ երկար, կամ շատ կարճ գործեր: Սակայն ակումբում կանոնները ձևավորվում են ոչ թե այլ մրցույթների չափանիշները հաշվի առնելով, այլ հենց ակումբինը: Օրինակ այս մրցույթը հարկադրեց ինձ մտածել նոր սահմանափակումների մասին, որոնք պետք է հստակ ամրագրել հաջորդ մրցույթի կանոնների մեջ, դրանք են.
Մրցույթին չեն կարող մասնակցել նախկինում այլ տեղ հրապարակված, հասարակական քննարկման ներկայացված ստեղծագործություններ: Ինչքան էլ որ սա ակնհայտ է թվում, այս մրցույթի ժամանակ պարզվեց, որ այս կետը նշելու հստակ կարիք կա:Այս մի կետը դեռևս մտորումների տիրույթում է, սակայն եթե նախկինում թույլատրվել է, որ յուրաքանչյուր հեղինակ ուղարկի ցանկացած թվով ստեղծագործություններ, հիմա գուցե պետք է դրա վրա սահմանափակում դնել: Այս կետի կարիքը սկսել եմ քննարկել, ինչպես կռահեցիր, քո պատճառով:Մինչ այժմ չի նախատեսվել համահեղինակներով հանդես գալու հնարավորությունը, այս մրցույթի քննարկումը ինձ հուշեց, որ պետք է դրա մասին մտածել ու հստակ կանոնակարգել: 
Ահա ուրեմն, մինչ այժմ ուղարկված ստեղծագործությունները (բոլոր մրցույթներին) եղել են այնպիսիք, որ բառերի ու սիմվոլների քանակի սահմանափակում մտցնելու կարիք չի զգացվել: Համենայն դեպս եթե ես դնեի սահմանափակում, ապա կդնեի այնպիսին, որի մեջ կտեղավորվեր մինչ այժմ մրցույթներից ամեն մեկում ուղարկված ստեղծագործություններից յուրաքանչյուրը: Բայց համաձայն եմ, որ գուցե արժի մտածել սահմանափակում մտցնելու մասին, հնարավոր սյուրպրիզներից խուսափելու համար: Ինչպես հասկանալի է, այդ սահմանափակումը կլինի շատ ճկուն, ասենք 1000 սիմվոլից մինչև 60000 սիմվոլի շրջանակ: Անկախ ամեն ինչից նման սահմանափակումը անհրաժեշտ պայման չի կարող լինել մրցույթի լրջության համար:



Բաց քվեարկության մասին... կարելի է շատ երկար խոսել ու քննարկել բաց ու փակ քվեարկությունների առավելությունների ու վատ կողմերի մասին: Այո՛, որոշակի չափով կա կաշկանդում: Ես առայժմ գնահատում եմ, որ բացն ավելի արդյունավետ է, որովհետև հակառակ դեպքում հնարավոր անվստահության մակարդակը համեմատելի չի լինի բացի տված վնասի հետ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա խաղ դառնալուն, սա երկար ենք քննարկել: Ես ինքս չէի ուզի, որ խաղ դառնար, բայց ակումբում մեծամասնությանը դուր է գալիս այդ գուշակման փուլը, ու ակումբում այդ ֆորմատը մտցվել է: Արդյունքում իհարկե որոշակիորեն ժամանցային է դառնում, սակայն այդ ժամանցային կարող է հրաշալի համատեղվել մշակութային միջոցառման հետ, եթե միայն մասնակիցները անլուրջ ստեղծագործություններ չուղարկեն, այդ լուրջ տրամադրվեն ու ուզեն մշակութային արժեք ստեղծել (խոսքը չի գնում գրական գլուխգործոցների մասին):


Pre-selection-ն, արդեն նշել էի, նույնպես կարող է դրական ու բացասական արդյունք ունենալ: Նշեմ, որ այս մասին առաջարկ կա, որը լայնորեն չի քննարկվել: Առաջարկը արել է My World My Space-ը: Պետք է ստեղծվեր «հանձնաժողով», ով նախապես որոշելու էր որ ստեղծագործությունը թողնել մրցույթին, որը ոչ: Սակայն սա որոշակիորեն սուբյեկտիվիզմ է մտցնում, որը կարող է բացասական արդյունքների էլ բերել: Այնուամենայնիվ չբացառելով հետագայում նման ֆորմատի անցնելու հնարավորությունը ուզում եմ նշել, որ այդ նախնական ընտրության բացակայությունը բնավ պարտադիր չի, որ անլրջացնի ողջ մրցույթը: Ի վերջո մրցույթի պայմաններն այսպիսին են, իսկ ի վերջո քվեարկության ժամանակ ակումբցիները բավական լավ են քվեարկում, թեկուզ այս մրցույթի քվեարկությունն էլ ցույց է տալիս, որ լավ ընտրություն են կատարում: Ուրիշ հարց, որ եթե մասնակիցները ավելի պատասխանատու ու լուրջ վերաբերվեն խնդրին, ապա ավելի որակով կլինի մրցույթը: 

Բյուր, ես քո կոնկրետ ստեղծագործության մասին խոսեցի, նորից խոսեմ: Ես դրան ձայն չէի տա, չնայած կարդացել եմ հաճույքով: Բայց ես վստահ եմ, որ եթե 5 ստեղծագործություններիդ վրա ծախսած ժամանակը տրամադրեիր այդ մեկին, կստանայիր շատ ու շատ ավելի լավ ստեղծագործություն, որը կունենար որոշակի գրական արժեք, որին մեկը ես էլ կուզեի ձեն տալ, արդյունքում դու էլ գոհ կմնայիր, որ այդքան լավ գործ ես գրել, բավարարված կլինեիր, ընթերցողներն էլ ավելի բավարարված կլինեին, մրցույթն էլ ընդհանուր ավելի հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի կլիներ շատերի, այլ ոչ թե հիմնականում քո համար:


Հաջորդ մրցույթը շուտով: Ի դեպ մրցույթի թեման այնպիսին է, որ քո «Գերբնական ակումբ» ստեղծագործությունը դրան ավելի համապատասխան կլիներ, քան այս մրցույթին: Ես քեզ նույնիսկ ուզում էի առաջարկել սա հիմա չհրապարակել ու թողնել հաջորդ մրցույթին, բայց վստահ չէի, որ կկազմակերպեմ դա: Հիմա կարծես թե վստահ եմ:

----------

CactuSoul (24.02.2012), E-la Via (24.02.2012), Nare-M (24.02.2012), Varzor (24.02.2012), Արէա (24.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (24.02.2012)

----------


## armen9494

Դե լավ, էդքան մի լրջացեք, հիմա էս էլ էր պետք, համաձայնեք, որ եթե անընդհատ նույն ոճով լուրջ քննարկվեր, որոշ ժաման հետո կդառնար ձանձրալի: Բայց դե չի նշանակում, որ սաղ պիտի ջրիկություն անենք: Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, էս շոուն չէր հասնի անցյալ անգամվանին, որովհետև էն ժամանակ չէինք էլ սպասում շոուի:
Կարծում եմ հաջորդ մրցույթին դժվար թե շոու սարքել ուզող լինի, որովհետև սրա համն էլ առանք ու կսկենք արդեն ձանձրանալ: Կապ չունի, ինչ էլ ուզում ա լինի՝ հումոր, թե լրջություն, եթե անընդհատ նույնը լինի, ապա միանգամից կձանձրանանք: Դրա համար կարծում եմ հաջորդ մրցույթը արդեն կփորձեն անել այնպես, որ տարբերվի նախորդներից:
Հաճելի կլինի, որ կանոնների մեջ որոշ փոփխություն մտցվի. չեմ ասում, թե հիմիկվա կանոնները վատն են, ուղղակի ինչպես արդեն ասացի՝ ձանձրանալուց պետք է խուսափենք  :Smile: 
Ինչ որայա, ամենակարևորը մի բան ա. *այս մրցույթների շնորհիվ հետաքրքիր ստեղծագործություններ ենք կարդում* ու ինչ-որ տեղ էլ ճաշակ զարգացնում  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. սերիալ քննարկելուց լավ ա  :Tomato:   :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե լավ, էդքան մի լրջացեք
> 
> ...
> 
> Հ.Գ. սերիալ քննարկելուց լավ ա


Սերիալի քննարկումն էլ կարող է լավ մակարդակով ու հետաքրքիր անցկացվել, գրական գլուխգործոցի քննարկումն էլ կարող է անմակարդակ ու անհետաքրքիր անցկացվել:

Ես առայժմ զերծ եմ մնում քննարկումն իսկապես  լրջացնելուց ու կոնկրետ անձանց քննարկման մակարդակը, ձևը քննարկելուց:

----------

Գալաթեա (24.02.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Համ քիչըմ նեղվեմ գը, որ ես սկսեցի ես խոսակցությունը, համ էլ ուրախ եմ իրականում, որովհետև երևի պետք էր, եթե էսքան բան ասվեց:

Մենակ մի բան ասեմ, քանի որ իմ անունից էր չգիտես ինչու խոսվել:




> Չեմ հաղթել, բայց հաղթողից շատ եմ ուրախացել:



Դու ի՞նչ գիտես՝ ես ինչքան եմ ուրախացել, *Բյուր* ջան, որ սենց հայտարարություն ես անում: 
Հակառակը, ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ առանց, ըստ քո տերմինաբանության, "հաղթող տարբերակ" գրելու՝ հաղթել եմ: Ես հաղթող տարբերակ չեմ գրել: Ես ԳՐԵԼ եմ:

Շատ կուզեի, որ սա հասկանալի դառնար բոլորի համար: Ընթերցողը չայնիկ չի: Հատկապես Ակումբի ընթերցողը: Ու այս մրցույթից հետո հատկապես շատերը, եթե ոչ բոլորը, կսկսեն գցել բռնել ու հասկանալ՝ որն ա "հաղթելու համար" գրած գործը և որը պարզապես սրտով, հավեսով գրածը:

----------

CactuSoul (24.02.2012), Nare-M (24.02.2012), Մինա (24.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.02.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ու այս մրցույթից հետո հատկապես շատերը, եթե ոչ բոլորը, կսկսեն գցել բռնել ու հասկանալ՝ որն ա "հաղթելու համար" գրած գործը և որը պարզապես սրտով, հավեսով գրածը:


Գալ, ոնց որ թե արդեն սադրում ես...
Էկեք կռիվ չսարքենք էս թեման, հը՞ն:

----------

Varzor (24.02.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, ոնց որ թե արդեն սադրում ես...
> Էկեք կռիվ չսարքենք էս թեման, հը՞ն:


Այվ, մտքովս էլ չի անցել սադրել, անկեղծ: 
Պարզապես էդ արհամարհական վերաբերմունքը ընթերցողի հանդեպ չի դզում: 
"Ինչ էլ գրենք կուլ կտան, ոնց էլ գրենք, կհավատան, զիբիլ գրենք՝ ասեն՝ յախք, հաղթողն էլ դեմ տանք՝ քվեարկեն:

Ընդունի, որ սխալ մոտեցում ա Րիպ:

----------

CactuSoul (24.02.2012), ivy (24.02.2012), Varzor (24.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համ քիչըմ նեղվեմ գը, որ ես սկսեցի ես խոսակցությունը, համ էլ ուրախ եմ իրականում, որովհետև երևի պետք էր, եթե էսքան բան ասվեց:
> 
> Մենակ մի բան ասեմ, քանի որ իմ անունից էր չգիտես ինչու խոսվել:
> 
> 
> Դու ի՞նչ գիտես՝ ես ինչքան եմ ուրախացել, *Բյուր* ջան, որ սենց հայտարարություն ես անում: 
> Հակառակը, ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ առանց, ըստ քո տերմինաբանության, "հաղթող տարբերակ" գրելու՝ հաղթել եմ: Ես հաղթող տարբերակ չեմ գրել: Ես ԳՐԵԼ եմ:
> 
> Շատ կուզեի, որ սա հասկանալի դառնար բոլորի համար: Ընթերցողը չայնիկ չի: Հատկապես Ակումբի ընթերցողը: Ու այս մրցույթից հետո հատկապես շատերը, եթե ոչ բոլորը, կսկսեն գցել բռնել ու հասկանալ՝ որն ա "հաղթելու համար" գրած գործը և որը պարզապես սրտով, հավեսով գրածը:





> Այվ, մտքովս էլ չի անցել սադրել, անկեղծ: 
> Պարզապես էդ արհամարհական վերաբերմունքը ընթերցողի հանդեպ չի դզում: 
> "Ինչ էլ գրենք կուլ կտան, ոնց էլ գրենք, կհավատան, զիբիլ գրենք՝ ասեն՝ յախք, հաղթողն էլ դեմ տանք՝ քվեարկեն:
> 
> Ընդունի, որ սխալ մոտեցում ա Րիպ:


Գալ ջան, քո արհամարհական վերաբերմունքն էլ մյուս մասնակիցների հանդեպ ա. «Դե պատմվածք ա էլի, դե պատմվածք ա էլի»:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա հավեսով գրելուն, ի՞նչ գիտես, որ ես հավեսով չեմ գրել  :Wink:  Ուղղակի լուրջ չեմ գրել: Ես ի՞նչ անեմ, որ թեմաներ կան, որոնք ինձ մոտ անլուրջ մտքեր են առաջացնում: Ըստ էության, իմ նպատակը ոչ թե աղբը լավի տեղ հրամցնելն էր, այլ աղբով ուշադրությունն իմ վրայից շեղելը, որ հենց սկզբից չիմացվի, թե որի հեղինակն եմ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ ջան, քո արհամարհական վերաբերմունքն էլ մյուս մասնակիցների հանդեպ ա. «Դե պատմվածք ա էլի, դե պատմվածք ա էլի»:


Բյուր ջան, հավատա, իմ ամենասիրած բաներից մեկն էս մրցույթում գրողին գուշակելն ա, որտև բոլոր գրողներս էլ Ակումբում ունենք մեր յուրահատուկ ոճն ու ճանաչելի ենք:
Էդ իրականում շատ հավես բան ա... նշանակում ա, որ մեր գրածները քիչ թե շատ  կարևոր են մեր ընկերների համար, տողատակ են ման գալիս, ոգին են տեսնում, թաքնված ժպիտներն են բռնում գրածի...այ մարդ, հեչ որ չեղավ՝ ստորակետից ու ուղղակի խոսքի գծից հետո պռոբելներն են նայում, որ հասկանան, իրանց մտածած հեղինակն ա,  թե չէ: Էդ ախր կայֆ, ա է: Օրինակ իմ գրածը... դու ջոկել էիր, որ կարամ ես լինեմ, բայց շատերը կասկածել էին քանի որ երկար ու մանրամասն էի գրել: Բայց ես անգամ դա դիտմամբ չեմ արել...պարզապես էս ժանրում կարճ ու վռազ գրելը սխալ կլիներ, չէր հերիքի: Կամ Այվիի ու մնացած մասնակիցների գրածները...եթե դու էդքան զիբիլ լցրած չլինեիր ինադու, էդ օրինակները լուրջ կքննարկվեին ու մարդիկ հավեսով կփորձեին ջոկել՝ ով ա ով չի... 

Ես էդ "պատմվածք ա էլի"-ները գրել եմ մենակ նրանից հետո, երբ հասկացել եմ, որ թեմայում մի բան էն չի, Բյուր ջան: Քո Այվիին նմանակածը մենակ առաջին հայացքից էր Այվի... էդ եմ ուզում հասկանաս, որ ընթերցողը մեկ ա՝ ջոկում ա... Ես չէի ուզում վերջում կայֆավատի զոհ դառնայի, դրա համար դադարեցի գուշակել...ու էդ ինձ համար ցավալի էր, որտև ինձ էդ պրոցեսը դզում ա:

Քեզ տարել էր ուղղակի, Բյուր, խաղի վրա: Միակ ուրախացողն ու ղժժացողը 40 հոգու մեջ դու էիր:

Դա քեզ պետք ա՞:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, հավատա, իմ ամենասիրած բաներից մեկն էս մրցույթում գրողին գուշակելն ա, որտև բոլոր գրողներս էլ Ակումբում ունենք մեր յուրահատուկ ոճն ու ճանաչելի ենք:
> Էդ իրականում շատ հավես բան ա... նշանակում ա, որ մեր գրածները քիչ թե շատ  կարևոր են մեր ընկերների համար, տողատակ են ման գալիս, ոգին են տեսնում, թաքնված ժպիտներն են բռնում գրածի...այ մարդ, հեչ որ չեղավ՝ ստորակետից ու ուղղակի խոսքի գծից հետո պռոբելներն են նայում, որ հասկանան, իրանց մտածած հեղինակն ա,  թե չէ: Էդ ախր կայֆ, ա է: Օրինակ իմ գրածը... դու ջոկել էիր, որ կարամ ես լինեմ, բայց շատերը կասկածել էին քանի որ երկար ու մանրամասն էի գրել: Բայց ես անգամ դա դիտմամբ չեմ արել...պարզապես էս ժանրում կարճ ու վռազ գրելը սխալ կլիներ, չէր հերիքի: Կամ Այվիի ու մնացած մասնակիցների գրածները...եթե դու էդքան զիբիլ լցրած չլինեիր ինադու, էդ օրինակները լուրջ կքննարկվեին ու մարդիկ հավեսով կփորձեին ջոկել՝ ով ա ով չի... 
> 
> Ես էդ "պատմվածք ա էլի"-ները գրել եմ մենակ նրանից հետո, երբ հասկացել եմ, որ թեմայում մի բան էն չի, Բյուր ջան: Քո Այվիին նմանակածը մենակ առաջին հայացքից էր Այվի... էդ եմ ուզում հասկանաս, որ ընթերցողը մեկ ա՝ ջոկում ա... Ես չէի ուզում վերջում կայֆավատի զոհ դառնայի, դրա համար դադարեցի գուշակել...ու էդ ինձ համար ցավալի էր, որտև ինձ էդ պրոցեսը դզում ա:
> 
> Քեզ տարել էր ուղղակի, Բյուր, խաղի վրա: Միակ ուրախացողն ու ղժժացողը 40 հոգու մեջ դու էիր:
> 
> Դա քեզ պետք ա՞:


Գալ, որտե՞ղ եմ Այվիին նմանակել: Իրան նմանակելու փորձ չեմ էլ արել: Մարդիկ հավեսով էլ փորձում էին ջոկել ով ա, ով չի, ուղղակի սխալ էին ջոկում, ու էդ հավես էր  :Jpit:  Թե չէ ես էլ եմ սիրում գուշակել: Հիշու՞մ ես` նույնիսկ վերնագրերից փորձեցի կռահել, ու ոնց որ երկուսը ճիշտ էլ ասել էի: Ըստ էության, միշտ էլ էս մրցույթներում լինում ա մեկ-երկու տարբերակ, երբ լրիվ սխալ մարդու վրա են գնում, ու հենց էդ մի գործի հեղինակը քառասուն հոգու վրա ղժժում ա, փաստորեն: Հիմա ես չեմ հասկանում` իմ արածն ինչո՞վ էր վատ: Որ չիմացա՞ք, թե որն եմ ես:

----------


## impression

որոշել էի չգրել էս թեմայում, որովհետև չէի մասնակցել, բայց ձեռներս քոր էկան

ես չեմ հասկանում, էս ինչ պաթետիկ պոստեր են, չեմ հասկանում ինչ ա նշանակում լուրջ կամ անլուջ վերաբերվել, եթե էդ մարդու տարբերակներից ոչ մեկը ձայն չհավաքեր, կարող ա հասկանայի, բայց հո իր գրածներից մեկը երկրորդ տեղում ա, առաջինին էլ ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ մեկ ձայնով ա զիջում
այսինքն «լրջության» սահմանին մոտ ա էղել ոնց էլ չլինի, գուցե ոչ սյուժեով, գրածով, այլ, ոնց էստեղ սիրում են ասել, _մոտեցմամբ_...

ինձ համար ճիշտն ասած մեկ ա՝ ով քանի հատ էր գրել, ով ինչ նպատակով էր գրել և այլն
իրականում դառնացած եմ շատ, որ  լավ սկիզբը վերջանում ա նենց, ոնց վերջանում ա
չեմ ուզում զբաղվել դեմագոգիայով ու հիշեցնել, որ կարող ա պատահի մեզ հետևում են, այսինքն՝ էս թեման հիմնականում ահագին կարդացվում ա, Համազասպներ ջան, կարելի ա մի քիչ համազուսպ լինել

ես էլ էի գրել տարբերակ, բայց քանի որ շփոթել էի օրը, չհասցրեցի իմն էլ ուղարկել, առաջ ափսոսում էի, հիմա արդեն՝ չէ
ու մեկ էլ՝ էդ պաթոսն ու սրտաճմլիկ բաները ավելորդ են, սա խաղ ա, էկեք խաղը խաղանք, ջանգյուլում ասենք, ինչ մի խորացաք, ով ա լուրջ, ով ա անլուրջ

----------

Chilly (24.02.2012), Firegirl777 (24.02.2012), ivy (24.02.2012), Kita (24.02.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (24.02.2012), Գեա (24.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (24.02.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ճիշտն ասած թեմայում տիրող ավելորդ պաթոսը ես էլ չեմ հասկանում, բայց



> որոշել էի չգրել էս թեմայում, որովհետև չէի մասնակցել, բայց ձեռներս քոր էկան
> 
> ես չեմ հասկանում, էս ինչ պաթետիկ պոստեր են, չեմ հասկանում ինչ ա նշանակում լուրջ կամ անլուջ վերաբերվել, եթե էդ մարդու տարբերակներից ոչ մեկը ձայն չհավաքեր, կարող ա հասկանայի, բայց հո իր գրածներից մեկը երկրորդ տեղում ա, առաջինին էլ ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ մեկ ձայնով ա զիջում
> այսինքն «լրջության» սահմանին մոտ ա էղել ոնց էլ չլինի, գուցե ոչ սյուժեով, գրածով, այլ, ոնց էստեղ սիրում են ասել, _մոտեցմամբ_...


Փաստը մնում ա փաստ, որ եթե Այվիի «բոլորին սիրում եմ» քվեները հանենք, Բյուրի 2 տարբերակ՝ տարբերակ 3-ն ու տարբերակ 12-ը ընդամենը մեկական քվեով վերջին տեղում են: Ու չեմ էլ կարծում, որ Բյուրը սրանք ուղարկելուց մտածել ա, որ էս երկու տարբերակը ինչ-որ հաջողություններ են ունենալու, լիքը քվեներ են հավաքելու, լավագույն եռյակ են մտնելու և այլն: Առանց էս երկու տարբերակի մրցույթը ոչ մի բան էլ չէր կորցնի:

Մյուս կողմից էլ ինքս Բյուրի մնացած տարբերակներից 2-ը համարել եմ մրցույթի լավագույն գործեր ու երկուսի օգտին էլ քվեարել եմ:

Դեմ եմ ուղարկվող տարբերակների քանակը սահմանափակելուն, կամ ցենզուրային, որ ինչ-որ մարդիկ որոշեն որ տարբերակն է հարմար մրցույթին, որը չէ: Պարզապես ուզում եմ, որ մարդիկ ուղարկեն միայն էն տարբերակները, որոնք իրենց կարծիքով լավն է, ստացված է, ու արժի, որ մարդիկ կարդան: Ու սա ոչ թե պարտադրանք ա, այլ խնդրանք, ուզում եք ընդունեք, ուզում եք չէ:

Հ.Գ. Ես բոլորիդ սիրում եմ  :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Chuk (24.02.2012), Firegirl777 (24.02.2012), impression (24.02.2012), ivy (24.02.2012), Nare-M (24.02.2012), Գեա (24.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> ես չեմ հասկանում, էս ինչ պաթետիկ պոստեր են, չեմ հասկանում ինչ ա նշանակում լուրջ կամ անլուջ վերաբերվել, եթե էդ մարդու տարբերակներից ոչ մեկը ձայն չհավաքեր, կարող ա հասկանայի, բայց հո իր գրածներից մեկը երկրորդ տեղում ա, առաջինին էլ ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ մեկ ձայնով ա զիջում
> այսինքն «լրջության» սահմանին մոտ ա էղել ոնց էլ չլինի, գուցե ոչ սյուժեով, գրածով, այլ, ոնց էստեղ սիրում են ասել, _մոտեցմամբ_...


Բարլիս Լիլ  :Smile: 
Բյուրի շատ ձեներ հավաքած տարբերակի մասին ոչ մեկը վատ բան չի գրել: Եթե իհարկե վատ չի համարվում «Չեմ հավանել», «Թույլ ա», «Մշակված չի» տիպի բնորոշումները, որոնք կարող են լինել անգամ աշխարհի լավագույն ստեղծագործությունների մասին:

Խոսքը դրա մասին չէր: Խոսքը Բյուրի մյուս ստեղծագործությունների մասին են, որոնք հենց *ինքն էլ ասում է*, որ լուրջ չեն, գրել է շոուի համար, կամ եթե կոպիտ բառ ընտրեմ՝ կայֆավատի համար:

----------

Varzor (24.02.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես փորձեմ վերջին անգամ բացատրել վոթ իզ մայ փրոբլեմ, հա՞, ժողովուրդ:
Մրցույթի ամենացածր ձայներ հավաքած գործերը ես կարդացել եմ զոռով, ինձ ստիպելով, մտածելով՝ երևի ինչ-որ անփորձ էրեխա ա, առաջին անգամ մասնակցել ա, կարդամ, մի բան կգրեմ: Ու ժամանակ եմ ծախսել դրա վրա, որ հետո պարզվի, որ մարդն ուղղակի օֆտոպ պատմվածք էր գրել դիտմամբ վատ, կայֆավատ էր լինում ու շտոբի նիկտո նիդագադալսա:

Ես շատ ուրախ եմ, եթե կան մարդիկ, որ իմ պես չեն մտածում ու համարում են թե՝ հա լավ ինչ ա եղել որ, թող ղժժա էլի: 
Բայց դե ես տենց չեմ մտածում էլի, սոռռի:

Հո շատ պաթետիկ չէր  :Jpit: 

Համ էլ ես էլ եմ բոլորիդ սիրում  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (25.02.2012), Varzor (24.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Արխային, Բյուրի ու մի քանի հոգու հետ էս մրցույթից հետո շատերը չեն խոսելու, բայց բնավ ոչ այս պատճառով: Մրցույթին մասնակցելու ժամանակ չունենալը մեկ-մեկ լրիվ ուրիշ հետևանքների կարա բերի: Մի խոսքով, կապրենք, կտեսնենք:


Ի դեպ Բյուր, ապրում ենք, տեսնում ենք, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ հետդ չխոսողներ են հայտնվելու  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (24.02.2012)

----------


## impression

> Բարլիս Լիլ 
> Բյուրի շատ ձեներ հավաքած տարբերակի մասին ոչ մեկը վատ բան չի գրել: Եթե իհարկե վատ չի համարվում «Չեմ հավանել», «Թույլ ա», «Մշակված չի» տիպի բնորոշումները, որոնք կարող են լինել անգամ աշխարհի լավագույն ստեղծագործությունների մասին:
> 
> Խոսքը դրա մասին չէր: Խոսքը Բյուրի մյուս ստեղծագործությունների մասին են, որոնք հենց *ինքն էլ ասում է*, որ լուրջ չեն, գրել է շոուի համար, կամ եթե կոպիտ բառ ընտրեմ՝ կայֆավատի համար:


բարլիս Չուկ, էն նկարը տենց էլ չդրեցիր տեսնեմ  :Wink: 

իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա շոուին, կարծեմ կետ չկա, որով պահանջվում ա լուրջ մոտենալ, շոու չսարքել և այլն
բան չունեմ ասելու, Բյուրին էլ ա կարելի մի քիչ անկյուն կանգնացնել, բայց դե սենց դրամատիզացնելու կարիք չկար էլի

----------

Varzor (24.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> բարլիս Չուկ, էն նկարը տենց էլ չդրեցիր տեսնեմ


Դեռ երեկ եմ դրել, Լիլ ջան, ասածիցս րոպեներ անց՝ *հրես*




> իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա շոուին, կարծեմ կետ չկա, որով պահանջվում ա լուրջ մոտենալ, շոու չսարքել և այլն
> բան չունեմ ասելու, Բյուրին էլ ա կարելի մի քիչ անկյուն կանգնացնել, բայց դե սենց դրամատիզացնելու կարիք չկար էլի


Լիլ ջան, եթե կետ լիներ, ուղղակի կարգելվեր ու պրծ: Դրա համար ոչ թե արգելվել ա, այլ քննարկվում ա, մարդիկ արտահայտում են իրենց կարծիքները, այդ թվում անհամաձայնությունները մրցույթն այդ ոճով անցկացնելու մասին: Մի մասն էլ համաձայն են: Քննարկումն էլ կարող է մարդուն մտածել տալ, որ չարժի էլ էդպես անել, ընդ որում ոչ միայն Բյուրին, այլև այլոց, ովքեր կուզեն նույնն անել: Բյուրին անկյուն կանգնացնելու հարց էլ բնավ չկա: Դրամատիզացնելն էլ... դե եսիմ... եթե նման քննարկումը դրամատիզացում է, ապա դրամատիզացում է նաև քո գրառումը, Ռուֆի համերաշխարհային գրառումն, «բոլորիդ սիրում եմ» տիպի գրառումներն ու այլն: Չէ: Դրամատիզացում չի: Ուղղակի հերթական առիթն է, որ մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրն իր կարծիքն ասի, թե ինչպիսի է ուզում տեսնել մրցույթը: Ոչ մի սարսափելի բան տեղի չի ունենում:

----------

CactuSoul (25.02.2012), Lem (24.02.2012), Varzor (24.02.2012), Գալաթեա (24.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժողովուրդ, լավ էլի, արդեն ծայրահեղացնում եք: Ես կայֆավատ բառն օգտագործե՞լ եմ: Ասե՞լ եմ, որ կայֆավատ եմ լինում: Հազար անգամ բացատրեցի, թե ինչու եմ հինգ հատ տարբերակ ուղարկել: Պարզ ասած` էս խաղը մաֆիայի կանոններով եմ խաղացել: Շատ եք լրջին տվել  :Sad:

----------

armen9494 (24.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ, լավ էլի, արդեն ծայրահեղացնում եք: Ես կայֆավատ բառն օգտագործե՞լ եմ: Ասե՞լ եմ, որ կայֆավատ եմ լինում: Հազար անգամ բացատրեցի, թե ինչու եմ հինգ հատ տարբերակ ուղարկել: Պարզ ասած` էս խաղը մաֆիայի կանոններով եմ խաղացել: Շատ եք լրջին տվել


Բյուր, կայֆավատ բառը ես օգտագործեցի, դու չես օգտագործել: Էդ իմ ընկալումն ա, բայց ինքս էլ նշեցի, որ դա կոպիտ բառ ա: Կարող ա սխալ ընկալում ա, բայց դե հիմա տենց եմ ընկալել: Բյուր, արի հասկանանք: Կոնկրետ ես չեմ ասում լավ կամ վատ ես արել: Ասում եմ, որ իմ դուրը չի եկել: Ու չէի ուզի, որ հաջորդ անգամներն էլ էսպես լինի: Բայց սա քննարկման թեմա ա, հիմա կարող ա շատերի դուրը գալիս ա սենց, էդ դեպքում ես փասս, կազմակերպիչ եմ, կկազմակերպեմ, էդպես խաղացեք: Բայց այ կարծես թե շատերն են, որ ուզում են տենց չլինի: Արել ես՝ լավ ես արել: Էս անգամն անցանք: Խոսում եմ հաջորդ մրցույթների մասին:

Մեկ էլ քո հին գրառումը հատուկ մեջբերեցի, որ ուղղակի հիշեցնեմ, որ դու մոտավորապես սենց ընթացքը քննարկման կանխազգում, հասկանում էիր: Առաջարկում եմ զգացմունքային պահերը բոլորիս մի կողմ թողնել ու զուտ կոնստրուկտիվ քննարկել, հաջորդ մրցույթներում ուզու՞մ ենք էլի էսպիսի բաներ լինեն, թե՞ ոչ: Էս մեկն եղել ու պրծել ա:

----------

erexa (24.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, կայֆավատ բառը ես օգտագործեցի, դու չես օգտագործել: Էդ իմ ընկալումն ա, բայց ինքս էլ նշեցի, որ դա կոպիտ բառ ա: Կարող ա սխալ ընկալում ա, բայց դե հիմա տենց եմ ընկալել: Բյուր, արի հասկանանք: Կոնկրետ ես չեմ ասում լավ կամ վատ ես արել: Ասում եմ, որ իմ դուրը չի եկել: Ու չէի ուզի, որ հաջորդ անգամներն էլ էսպես լինի: Բայց սա քննարկման թեմա ա, հիմա կարող ա շատերի դուրը գալիս ա սենց, էդ դեպքում ես փասս, կազմակերպիչ եմ, կկազմակերպեմ, էդպես խաղացեք: Բայց այ կարծես թե շատերն են, որ ուզում են տենց չլինի: Արել ես՝ լավ ես արել: Էս անգամն անցանք: Խոսում եմ հաջորդ մրցույթների մասին:
> 
> Մեկ էլ քո հին գրառումը հատուկ մեջբերեցի, որ ուղղակի հիշեցնեմ, որ դու մոտավորապես սենց ընթացքը քննարկման կանխազգում, հասկանում էիր: Առաջարկում եմ զգացմունքային պահերը բոլորիս մի կողմ թողնել ու զուտ կոնստրուկտիվ քննարկել, հաջորդ մրցույթներում ուզու՞մ ենք էլի էսպիսի բաներ լինեն, թե՞ ոչ: Էս մեկն եղել ու պրծել ա:


Արտ, «չեն խոսա» արտահայտությունը սխալ ես հասկացել: Կանխատեսում էի լիքը ծիծաղ, «իիիի, ո՞նց» տիպի ռեակցիա ու նենց չխոսել, ոնց որ ես Ռիփի հետ «չէի խոսում» հեքիաթի մրցույթից հետո: Էդ արտահայտությունն էլ օգտագործել եմ Շինի արած արտահայտությունից հետո, ու եթե նկատել ես, գրել եմ իմ ու մի քանի հոգու հետ: Անկապ գրել եմ, դու անունը կանխատեսում ես դրել:

----------


## ivy

Քանի որ բոլորն իրար սխալ են հասկացել ու վերջին հաշվով, բոլորն իրար սիրում են, էկեք սրանով *ավարտենք* էս քննարկումը, որ էլ ոչ մի տհաճ պահեր չառաջանան, ու ոչ ոք չփոշմանի նման մրցույթներին մասնակցելու կամ չմասնակցելու համար:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (24.02.2012), Varzor (24.02.2012), Ռուֆուս (24.02.2012)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, «չեն խոսա» արտահայտությունը սխալ ես հասկացել: Կանխատեսում էի լիքը ծիծաղ, «իիիի, ո՞նց» տիպի ռեակցիա ու նենց չխոսել, ոնց որ ես Ռիփի հետ «չէի խոսում» հեքիաթի մրցույթից հետո: Էդ արտահայտությունն էլ օգտագործել եմ Շինի արած արտահայտությունից հետո, ու եթե նկատել ես, գրել եմ իմ ու մի քանի հոգու հետ: Անկապ գրել եմ, դու անունը կանխատեսում ես դրել:


Թող էդպես լինի  :Smile:  Թող էլի ես սխալ ընկալած լինեմ, որևէ խնդիր չեմ տեսնում: Ընդունեցի:

Նորից առաջարկում եմ քննարկումը փոխել այլ ուղղությամբ: Սա եղել ու անցել է: Հաջորդներում ուզու՞մ ենք նման բաներ լինեն, թե՞ ոչ:

Ես չեմ ուզում: Ու ուզում եմ, այս անգամ որպես կազմակերպիչ, իմանալ մյուսների կարծիքները, այդ թվում հասկանալու համար հաջորդ անգամները փորձելու եմ նման ընթացքներին խոչընդոտել, թե լուռ ընդունելու եմ ու թույլատրեմ:

----------

Դավիթ (24.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թող էդպես լինի  Թող էլի ես սխալ ընկալած լինեմ, որևէ խնդիր չեմ տեսնում: Ընդունեցի:
> 
> Նորից առաջարկում եմ քննարկումը փոխել այլ ուղղությամբ: Սա եղել ու անցել է: Հաջորդներում ուզու՞մ ենք նման բաներ լինեն, թե՞ ոչ:
> 
> Ես չեմ ուզում: Ու ուզում եմ, այս անգամ որպես կազմակերպիչ, իմանալ մյուսների կարծիքները, այդ թվում հասկանալու համար հաջորդ անգամները փորձելու եմ նման ընթացքներին խոչընդոտել, թե լուռ ընդունելու եմ ու թույլատրեմ:


Եթե պետք ա դեմն առնել, առաջարկում եմ ամեն հեղինակի կողմից տարբերակների քանակի սահմանափակում մտցնել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ես առաջարկում եմ, կամ չէ, պարզապես խնդրում եմ մասնակիցներին այսուհետ համ իրենց համ ընթերցողի ժամանակը խնայեն ու եթե մի քանի տարբերակ են ուղարկելու, հալալ ա, բայց դրանք լինեն որակով ու լավ գրված, որ վերևից սկսած տեղեր գրավեն, ոչ թե ներքևից:  

Շատ բան չեմ խնդրում, չէ՞:

----------

CactuSoul (25.02.2012), Chilly (24.02.2012), ivy (24.02.2012), Lem (24.02.2012), Nare-M (24.02.2012), Varzor (24.02.2012), Գեա (24.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես առաջարկում եմ, կամ չէ, պարզապես խնդրում եմ մասնակիցներին այսուհետ համ իրենց համ ընթերցողի ժամանակը խնայեն ու եթե մի քանի տարբերակ են ուղարկելու, հալալ ա, բայց դրանք լինեն որակով ու լավ գրված, որ վերևից սկսած տեղեր գրավեն, ոչ թե ներքևից:  
> 
> Շատ բան չեմ խնդրում, չէ՞:


Գալ ջան... Հա, շատ բան ես խնդրում: Չեմ ուզում ասել` ինչու: Հուսով եմ` հասկացար: Ուղղակի չեմ ուզում որևէ մեկի նեղացնել, ոչ էլ մեծամիտ էրևալ:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում: Ո՞րն ա մի քանի գործ մրցույթին ուղարկելու էֆեկտը: Հիմա Բյուրի մասին չեմ ասում, հետագա մրցույթների համար եմ մտածում: Թող յուրաքանչյուր հեղինակ միայն մեկ գործ ուղարկի: Եթե նույնիսկ 5-6 ստեղծագործություն լինի որևէ մրցույթին, ավելի հաճելի կլինի կենտրոնանալ դրանց վրա, քան...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում: Ո՞րն ա մի քանի գործ մրցույթին ուղարկելու էֆեկտը: Հիմա Բյուրի մասին չեմ ասում, հետագա մրցույթների համար եմ մտածում: Թող յուրաքանչյուր հեղինակ միայն մեկ գործ ուղարկի: Եթե նույնիսկ 5-6 ստեղծագործություն լինի որևէ մրցույթին, ավելի հաճելի կլինի կենտրոնանալ դրանց վրա, քան...


Եթե անկեղծ լինենք, ես էլ չեմ հասկանում (եթե, իհարկե, նպատակը խաղ սարքելը չէր, ինչի համար էլ էդքան շատ բան էի ուղարկել):

----------


## Chuk

Նախկինում, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում ողջ պատմությունը, օրենքների մեջ այս կետը հստակեցված չէր, որի արդյունքում մասնակիցներից մեկը ուղարկել էր մեկից ավելի ստեղծագործություն: Քանի որ կանոններում դրա մասին հստակ նշված չէր, ապա թույլատրվեց մրցույթին դրա մասնակցությունը, հետո, հիմիկվա նման, եղավ քննարկում: Որոշվեց, որ պետք է թույլատրել, որովհետև հեղինակներից մեկը կարող է մեկից ավելի ստեղծագործություն գրի, որոնք երկուսն էլ թեմատիկային համապատասխանում են ու լավն են, կարող են մասնակցել մրցույթին: Դրանից հետո նաև անցկացվել է մրցույթ, որում չի թույլատրվել մեկից ավելի ստեղծագործությունը: 

Ինչպես ցանկացած այլ կանոն, այս կանոնն էլ կարելի է օգտագործել թե՛ լավ, թե՛ վատ: Թե՛ կարող է արդյունքում ունենանք ավելի շատ լավ ստեղծագործություններ, թե՛ կարող է օգտագործվի հնարավորությունը «խրախճելու» համար: 

Ամեն դեպքում միանշանակ ասել, որ նման կանոնը սխալ է կամ ոչ արդյունավետ, *ոչ մեկը* չի կարող:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (24.02.2012), Varzor (24.02.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Գուցե և դու ճիշտ ես, Չուկ ջան: Բայց եթե նման կանոն լիներ, 13-ի փոխարեն, մրցույթում կլիներ 9 տարբերակ և այս խոսակցությունը չէր լինի:

----------


## Chuk

> Գուցե և դու ճիշտ ես, Չուկ ջան: Բայց եթե նման կանոն լիներ, 13-ի փոխարեն, մրցույթում կլիներ 9 տարբերակ և այս խոսակցությունը չէր լինի:


Ճիշտն ասած ինձ թվաբանությունը հուշում է, որ կլիներ 13-ի փոխարեն 7 տարբերակ: 
Իսկ հարևան թեմաներն էլ հուշում են, որ այդ կանոնի գոյության պայմաններում լավ ստեղծագործությունների քանակն ավելի շատ է:
Կրկնում եմ. մի դեպքը բավարար չի հստակ կարծիք կազմելու համար, անառարկելի պնդում անելու համար:

----------

Varzor (24.02.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Գուցե և դու ճիշտ ես, Չուկ ջան: Բայց եթե նման կանոն լիներ, 13-ի փոխարեն, մրցույթում կլիներ 9 տարբերակ և այս խոսակցությունը չէր լինի:


Իսկ ոնց կվերաբերվեյր այն դեպքում, եթե առավել շատ ձայն հավաքող 2 և ավելի ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակը նույնը լիներ? Դա էլ իր հետաքրրքությունն ունի: Հենց հեղինակն ինքն իր մեջ է մրցում:

Ես դեմ չեմ մի հեղինակի կողմից մի քանի տարբերակների ներկայացմանը, բայց ոնց որ Գալաթեան ասեց, լավ կլինի, որ ներկայացվեն ամփոփ և "մրցունակ" գործեր: Դա ասում եմ զուտ որպես ընթերցող:
Իսկ հեղինակի տեսնակյունից կարծում եմ, որ եթե հեղինակին հաճելի է ներկայցնել "էնքանա որ", կամ "կեղծ հետք թողնող" գործեր, ապա քանի որ դա կանոներով արգելված չէ` թող ներկայացնի:
Բայց քանի որ ցանկացած հեղինակ էլ նաև ընթերցող է դառնում, ուստի մի քիչ էլ թող մտածի ընթերցողի մասին: Արդյոք իրեն դուր կգա, որ էջերով կարդա այն, ինչը գեղարվեստորեն այդքան էլ հաճելի չէ իրեն:?

Ժողովուրդ, իսկ եթե ամբողջապես մարդու ազտությունն ու համերաշխությունը պահպանելու համար երկու տիպի մրցույթ լինի` սահմանափակումով և առանց դրա:?
Ում որ տարբերակը հաճելի է, թող դրան էլ մասնակցի: Ում որ տարբերակը հաճելի է, թող դա էլ կարդա: Հիմա տեխնիկայի դար է, այս հարցը լուծվող է  :Jpit:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ճիշտն ասած ինձ թվաբանությունը հուշում է, որ կլիներ 13-ի փոխարեն 7 տարբերակ: 
> Իսկ հարևան թեմաներն էլ հուշում են, որ այդ կանոնի գոյության պայմաններում լավ ստեղծագործությունների քանակն ավելի շատ է:
> Կրկնում եմ. մի դեպքը բավարար չի հստակ կարծիք կազմելու համար, անառարկելի պնդում անելու համար:



Կներես, միայն Բյուրի տարբերակներնի մասին հիշեցի: Ինչևիցե,  կարծեմ, դու ցանկանում էիր լսել որոշ կարծիքներ հետագա մրցույթների պահով: Դա իմ միակ առաջարկն է:

----------

Chuk (24.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժողովուրդ, թարգեք: Խոստանում եմ մյուս մրցույթին յոթ հատ մրցունակ տարբերակ ուղարկել, որ ձեր գեղարվեստական ճաշակը չվիրավորվի: Բավարարվա՞ծ եք:

----------

Արէա (24.02.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ժողովուրդ, թարգեք: Խոստանում եմ մյուս մրցույթին յոթ հատ մրցունակ տարբերակ ուղարկել, որ ձեր գեղարվեստական ճաշակը չվիրավորվի: Բավարարվա՞ծ եք:


Ես՝ հա  :Smile: 
Բայց տես, ասել ես, սևով սպիտակին  :Smile:

----------


## Mark Pauler

...

----------


## Դեկադա

> ...


Մարկ արտահայտվի մեջդ մի պահի

թեմայից դուրս չգալու համար ասեմ, որ Գալաթեայի պատմվածքները միշտ հաճույքով կարդում եմ

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մարկ արտահայտվի մեջդ մի պահի
> 
> թեմայից դուրս չգալու համար ասեմ, որ Գալաթեայի պատմվածքները միշտ հաճույքով կարդում եմ


Դեկադա ջան, արտահայտվել էր, պարզապես սխալ թեմաայում էր գրառումն արել կարծես:

Համ էլ մերսի  :Smile:

----------

Mark Pauler (24.02.2012), Դեկադա (24.02.2012)

----------


## Mark Pauler

> Մարկ արտահայտվի մեջդ մի պահի
> 
> թեմայից դուրս չգալու համար ասեմ, որ Գալաթեայի պատմվածքները միշտ հաճույքով կարդում եմ


Սխալ թեմայում էի գրել, ուղղակի գրածս տեղափոխեցի "Ստեղծագործական նախագծերի քննարկում"

Ես մեջս պահող չեմ  :Wink:

----------

Դեկադա (24.02.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես՝ հա 
> Բայց տես, ասել ես, սևով սպիտակին


հա  :Jpit:  կամ էլ չեմ մասնակցում

----------


## Նարե91

Ինչպես ասում են` պատմվածքն ուղարկեցի ու թռա... բայց դե շա՜տ հարգելի պատճառով էր, որ չկարողացա հետևել մրցույթի ողջ ընթացքին...Չէ, դուք հաստատ խիղճ չունեք... էդքան որ խոսացել էի՞ք, չէի՞ք մտածում, որ գուցե լինի մեկը , ով ոչինչ չի կարդացել ու էդքանը ստիպված պիտի լինի կարդալ :Sad: ... ինչևէ, աչքերս հիմա ցավում են, գլխացավ ունեմ, հոգնած եմ, բայց փոխարենը առանց մի տող թռնելու կարդացել եմ ամեն ինչ, ոչինչ բաց չեմ թողել  :Hands Up:  :
Հաաա, չմոռանամ, որ ես էլ եմ մասնակից եղել, հետևաբար կարծիքներ տեսա նաև իմ պատմվածքի վերաբերյալ... խորին շնորհակալություն բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր չեն զլացել, կարդացել են ու արտահայտվել են... մերսի բոլոր էն մարդկանց, ում դուրը եկել ա գրածս, բայց առավել մերսի նրանց, ում դուրը չի եկել, որովհետեև ես իրանց կողմից եմ... ես էլ բացարձակապես չէի հավանում... ախր շատ արհեստական ստացվեց մասնակցությունս :Sad: ... երբ տեսա, որ ակումբում գրական մրցույթ ա հայտարարավել, շատ ուրախացա... «ի վերջո դրա համն էլ կտեսնեմ»,- մտածեցի, բայց շատ տխրեցի, երբ կարդացի, թե ինչ թեմայով ա մրցույթը: Ուզում էի անպայման մի բան գրել, իսկ երբ մարդ ինքն իրեն հրաման ա տալիս մի բան գրելու, հաստատ հաջողություն չի կարող ունենալ, դրա համար գրածս էդպիսի ապուշություն ստացվեց, բայց հուսամ հաջորդ մրցույթի թեման սրտովս կլինի, ու կկարողանամ մի հետքրքիր բան գրել :Smile: :
Քանի որ արդեն շատ խոսեցի ու չեմ ուզում շատ ձանձրացնել, հիմա կարծիքս կհայտնեմ միայն առաջին երեք տեղը զբաղեցրած գործերի վերաբերյալ:
3_րդ տեղ` «Համարյա գերբնական պատնություն», հեղինակ`*Ivy*.
Որ կարդացի, 99 տոկոսով համոզված էի, որ *impression*_ն ա, ախր լրիվ իրա ոճն էր, ու եթե քվեարկելու հնարավորություն լիներ, դրա օգտին էի քվեարկելու, ինձ շատ հոգեհարազատ պատմություն էր ու շատ հավանեցի, մերսի *Ivy*_ին հաճելի զգացողութոյւններ պարգևելու համար :Wink: :
2_րդ տեղ ` «Գերբնական ակումբ», հեղինակ`* Strangelittlegirl*.
Մի պատմություն, որն իսկը էս մրցույթի համար էր, բայց անկեղծ պիտի լինեմ, ես հաստատ չէի քվեարկի սրա օգտին, որովհետև էնքան էլ չհավանեցի, դա իհարկե իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա:
1_ին տեղ ` «Մահվան պարը», հեղինակ` *Գալաթեա*.
Էլի չէի քվեարկի էս պատմության օգտին, որովհետև էս պատմությունը, ավելի ճիշտ ստեղծագործությունը, չէէէէ, ավելի շուտ` գլուխգործոցը, անմրցունակ էր` բառիս դրականագույն իմաստով: Իհարկե թող ինձ ներեն մնացած բոլոր գործերի հեղինակները, բայց երբ կարդացի «Մահվան պարը», բոլոր ստեղծագործությունները աչքիս առջև խամրեցին: Ես չգիտեմ,թե հեղինակն ինչ մասնագիտություն ունի, բայց որ կարող է գրողի լուրջ կարիերա սկսել, դա փաստ է: Կարդալով`ես այնպիսի տպավորություն ստացա, որ շատ փորձառու, հարյուր տարվա գրողի գրվածք եմ կարդում: Էս մրցույթյում էս գործը շատ էր առանձնանում`համենայնդեպս ինձ համար:
Եզրափակելով խոսքս`ուզում եմ շնորհավորել բոլորին: Դե հիմա ամեն մարդ իրա չափով աշխատել էր:
_Եվ երբ հասա վերջին էջերին,հասկացա, որ մի փոքր լարված խոսակցություններ էին տեղի ունեցել, ինչը շատ բնական ա, որովհետև ամեն դեպքում մրցակցություն էր գնում ու շատ տարօրինակ կլիներ, եթե էդ լարվածությունը չլիներ: Որտեղ` մրցակցություն, այնտեղ`պայքար, որտեղ պայքար, այնտեղ` խոսակցություն, որտեղ խոսակցություն, այնտեղ` լարվածություն, էնպես, որ ամեն ինչ շատ նորմալ էր ու բնական: Ինձ էլ կներեք, շատ խոսելու համար:
_

----------

armen9494 (24.02.2012), Arpine (25.02.2012), Chuk (24.02.2012), ivy (24.02.2012), Mark Pauler (24.02.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (25.02.2012), Արէա (25.02.2012), Գալաթեա (24.02.2012), Դեկադա (25.02.2012)

----------

